# The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2016)

THIS THREAD IS FOR RIDE REPORTS ONLY - discussions should take place over in THIS chat thread,

There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so I created the half century challenge in 2015. It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on

Your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but I suggest that (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (Currently, the imperial century riders get a gold star, and it has been suggested that the metric century riders will get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100 miles, *5 points for 200km**, 6 points for 150 miles***. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points. (*** Added 25th June 2017*)

I suggest an extra challenge for those of us who want to keep track of points - try and beat your previous best points tally. If this is your first go at the half century challenge, look at how the points are calculated and set yourself a realistic challenge (12 points would be the minimum that you could score if you completed one half century ride per month.)

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

The imperial century riders use one system for reporting their rides but we have adopted a different one. Each ride merits a brief report in this thread including: Date of ride, distance ridden, route taken, number of points earned (if you are bothering to keep track of them), elevation gain on ride (if you want to track that).

For ride reports after the first one, take a copy of your previous ride report post and put that in a new post with details of your latest ride added after that. [For riders who do a lot of long rides, that could mean reposting a lot of long posts. You might like to just update your ride reports at the end of each month instead?]

Optionally, finish each report post with your accumulated distance, and/or points and/or elevation gain for the year so far. Take a look at THIS PAGE from the 2015 thread and you will get the idea.

Enjoy the challenge!


----------



## Renmurew (1 Jan 2017)

01/01/17 morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

Jan 2nd 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Anstey ( minor interaction with the tarmac due to ice)


----------



## Osprey (2 Jan 2017)

Jan 2nd.
51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return. 2 points Croix de Fer.


----------



## The Bystander (2 Jan 2017)

Jan:
2nd 50.8km Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington


----------



## steverob (2 Jan 2017)

*2nd January: 37.1 miles* - home, Tring Hill, Ivinghoe, Slapton, Leighton Buzzard, Soulbury, Wing, Mentmore, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/818717839 - 1 point


----------



## Sbudge (2 Jan 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!


----------



## dickyknees (2 Jan 2017)

*2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedanna, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jan 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point

Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, home.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2017)

2nd January - 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jan 2017)

3rd Jan - 31 miles Anderton Boat Lift (Via Budworth) 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/985814/50km-Anderton-Boat-Lift
4th Jan - 31 miles Anderton Boat Lift (Via Preston Brook) 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/987682/50km-Anderton-Boat-Lift-via-Preston-Brook
16th Jan - 32 miles Around Stretton Blackcap Airbase 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/666706/Arley-Loop
18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 100KM Jodrell Bank Convoluted route 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
23rd Jan - 36 miles Acton Bridge on the River Weaver and back 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/901525/Acton-Bridge
25th Jan - 33 miles Lymm - Budworth - Daresbury - Appleton 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1021684/33miles-Lymm-Budworth-Daresbury
28th Jan - 31.7miles Lymm - Budworth - Lewis Carrol - Appleton 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1026466/50km-Easiest
30th Jan - 32 miles Rostherne 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1030099/50km-Barleycastle-Rostherne
*Jan 13 Points*

*13 Total Points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Jan 2017)

3rd Jan.
35 mile "Sarre Loop"
1 point.

I'm off!!


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Jan 2017)

3rd Jan - https://www.strava.com/activities/819954674/segments/20014373723. - 50.9km. 1 point.

Nice to get started!


----------



## Renmurew (4 Jan 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point


Total 2 points


----------



## tallliman (4 Jan 2017)

4th January: 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944

Total 1 point


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2017)

*2017
January*
4th January. 33 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.


----------



## dickyknees (5 Jan 2017)

*2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedanna, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.

*5nd January - 57.5 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedanna, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 2 points*


----------



## Jon George (6 Jan 2017)

*6th January*
Ipswich - Thurleston - Westerfield - Ipswich - Rushmere St Andrew - Little Bealings - Kesgrave - Ipswich - Foxhall - Levington - Foxhall - Nacton - Ipswich.
51.64km
*1 Point
Target: 54*


----------



## al3xsh (6 Jan 2017)

6th Jan

51.7 miles

Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Home

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/822970192/embed/404183bd8796d9ce7f96b9382f0bcdd804ee0358


Sub zero temperatures. Was intending for 100km but got too cold and faded after 40 miles!

2 points!

(Also, target = 100 points)


----------



## Hopey (6 Jan 2017)

*6/1/17 - 31.5 miles recorded* + 1~ mile to the bike shop from where I started recording (note the different start and end points on Strava).
Even without the extra mile *just scraped 50km*. Looks like I'm in.
Edinburgh > Innocent Railway > NC1 > detour to Temple Village > Gorebridge > A7 back to Edinburgh

https://www.strava.com/activities/823063411

1 point.
Target: 13


----------



## gavgav (7 Jan 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 1 point


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2017)

Jan 2nd 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Anstey ( minor interaction with the tarmac due to ice)
Jan 8th 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley round the forest ,Quorn ,Cossington,Anstey ( on the Hybrid today)


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jan 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## HertzvanRental (8 Jan 2017)

Another "Sarre Loop" this morning.

35 miles for 1 point.


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Jan 2017)

*8 January:* Saltcoats-Dalry-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Torranyard-Kilwinning-Stevenston-Saltcoats. 52km, 323m elevation gain. 1 point


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Jan 2017)

8th Jan
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314


----------



## aferris2 (8 Jan 2017)

8 Jan 2017 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825255941/ 2 points


----------



## Renmurew (8 Jan 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point

Total 3 points


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jan 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 1 point*

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread


----------



## Eribiste (8 Jan 2017)

1st ride of the year, and it qualifies for 1 point! Flippin' wet though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/825585887


----------



## dickyknees (8 Jan 2017)

*2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.

*5nd January - 57.5 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Total - 3 points*


----------



## tallliman (8 Jan 2017)

4th January: 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215

Total 5 points


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jan 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077 1 Point


----------



## Ice2911 (9 Jan 2017)

Jan 8th 39.1 miles 62.7km Thorpe St Andrew-Little Plumstead- South Walsham-Acle-Martham-Winterton on Sea and back!


----------



## al3xsh (10 Jan 2017)

*6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield 

*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

(Horrible headwinds, slow, & hard going)

*Total = 3 points*


----------



## StuartG (10 Jan 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham


----------



## dickyknees (10 Jan 2017)

*2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.

*5nd January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.

*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 4 points*


----------



## Spinney (11 Jan 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury

*Running total - 1 point*


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

Total 1 point,


----------



## Osprey (14 Jan 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jan 2017)

Jan 2nd 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Anstey ( minor interaction with the tarmac due to ice)
Jan 8th 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley round the forest ,Quorn ,Cossington,Anstey ( on the Hybrid today)
Jan 14th 32.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Sileby ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Jan 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Running total - 1 point


----------



## al3xsh (14 Jan 2017)

*6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield 

*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield

*Total = 4 points*


----------



## Spinney (14 Jan 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
Running total - 2 points*


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Jan 2017)

*8 January:* Saltcoats-Dalry-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Torranyard-Kilwinning-Stevenston-Saltcoats. 52km, 323m elevation gain. 1 point
*15 January*: Saltcoats-West Kilbride-Largs-West Kilbride-back to Saltcoats via country roads. 51km, 246m elevation. 1 point

Total: 2 points.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point
16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

Total 2 points.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jan 2017)

*2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.

*5nd January - 57.5 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point*
Home, RAF Valley, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home. 
*
Total - 4 points*


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2017)

*17th January*
Ipswich - Thurleston - Westerfield - Ipswich - Rushmere St Andrew - Little Bealings - Kesgrave - Ipswich - Foxhall - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich.
52.24km
*1 Point
Total: 2
Target: 54*


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.


----------



## Sbudge (17 Jan 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point
16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point
18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

Total 3 points.


----------



## al3xsh (19 Jan 2017)

*6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield 

*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield

*19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Baslow - Chesterfield

*Total = 5 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Jan 2017)

Another "Sarre Loop" today. Very cold, roads s bit "ooh er " in places, but stunning weather.

Anyway , 35 miles for 1 point.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Jan 2017)

Post this month's rides now as I think the prospect of getting another qualifying ride in before the end of the month are slim. Bit pee'd off couldn't get more rides in generally, barely scraped over 240 miles, but shoot happens sometimes. 
January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 32.33 miles 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 32.9 miles 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 33.58 miles 1 point


----------



## The Bystander (20 Jan 2017)

Jan:
2nd 50.8km Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home
20th 50.3km Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Orlingbury, home.
2 points


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point
16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point
18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point
20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

Total, 5 points.


----------



## Osprey (21 Jan 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097


----------



## steverob (21 Jan 2017)

*2nd January: 37.1 miles *- home, Tring Hill, Ivinghoe, Slapton, Leighton Buzzard, Soulbury, Wing, Mentmore, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/818717839 - 1 point
*8th January: 62.75 miles -* home, Puttenham, Cheddington, Ivinghoe, Dagnall, Berkhamsted, Bourne End, Bovingdon, Flaunden, Little Chalfont, Amersham, Little Missenden, Holmer Green, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072 - 3 points
*21st January: 51.78 miles* - home, Stone, Eythrope Park, Waddesdon, Boltolph Claydon, Buckingham, Gawcott, Tingewick, Chackmore, Buckingham (again), Adstock, Winslow, North Marston, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/839432789 - 2 points

*Total so far: 6 points*


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jan 2017)

*2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5nd January - 57.5 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point*
Home, RAF Valley, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21 January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Llandyfydog, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo, Llanddeusant, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
Total - 5 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jan 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*Running total - 2 points *- and last years points total is already looking a bit of a stretch...

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread


----------



## Houthakker (22 Jan 2017)

22 Jan 52.03 km Lytham, Poulton, Gt Eccleston, Kirkham, Lytham 1 point
26 Feb, 53km - Lytham to Fleetwood and back. Grey and windy! 1 point - total YTD 2 pts
19 Mar, 51k - Lytham, Cleveleys, Poulton and back, 1 Pt - Total YTD 3 points


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Jan 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point

I am off the starting blocks


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2017)

I _finally_ did a 50 km January ride myself too! 

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 1.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 0.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 1.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Renmurew (22 Jan 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point


Total 4 points


----------



## Sbudge (22 Jan 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## The Bystander (24 Jan 2017)

Jan:
2nd 50.8km Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home
20th 50.3km Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Orlingbury, home.
24th 50.3km Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Orlingbury, home.
3 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 Jan 2017)

Another lovely day, sunny but warmer than of late.
Did another Sarre Loop, 35 miles for 1 point.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

Total 6 points.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jan 2017)

Late to the party.
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point


----------



## john59 (25 Jan 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

Total 1 point


----------



## Domus (26 Jan 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Almost left it too late. Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point

Total 2 points.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point
16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home.

Total 7 points.


----------



## Osprey (28 Jan 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785


----------



## steverob (28 Jan 2017)

*2nd January: 37.10 miles *- home, Tring Hill, Ivinghoe, Slapton, Leighton Buzzard, Soulbury, Wing, Mentmore, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/818717839 - 1 point
*8th January: 62.75 miles -* home, Puttenham, Cheddington, Ivinghoe, Dagnall, Berkhamsted, Bourne End, Bovingdon, Flaunden, Little Chalfont, Amersham, Little Missenden, Holmer Green, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072 - 3 points
*21st January: 51.78 miles - *home, Stone, Eythrope Park, Waddesdon, Boltolph Claydon, Buckingham, Gawcott, Tingewick, Chackmore, Buckingham (again), Adstock, Winslow, North Marston, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/839432789 - 2 points
*28th January: 34.22 miles* - home, Weston Turville, Wendover, Halton, Wendover Woods climb, Cholesbury, Tring, Dancer's End, Long Marston, Wingrave, Hulcott, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/846924501 - 1 point

*Total so far: 7 points*


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Jan 2nd 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Anstey ( minor interaction with the tarmac due to ice)
Jan 8th 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley round the forest ,Quorn ,Cossington,Anstey ( on the Hybrid today)
Jan 14th 32.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Sileby ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Anstey
Jan 28th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey


----------



## gavgav (28 Jan 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 2 points


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point
16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

Total 8 points.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

Jan 2nd 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Anstey ( minor interaction with the tarmac due to ice)
Jan 8th 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley round the forest ,Quorn ,Cossington,Anstey ( on the Hybrid today)
Jan 14th 32.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Sileby ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Anstey
Jan 28th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Jan 29th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Seagrave ,Thrussington ,Anstey


----------



## al3xsh (29 Jan 2017)

*6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield 

*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield

*19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Baslow - Chesterfield

*29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield 

Freezing fog and unexpected ice!
*
Total = 6 points*


----------



## john59 (30 Jan 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

*Total, 2 points*


----------



## dickyknees (30 Jan 2017)

*2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*Total - 7 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Jan 2017)

Remaining rides for January.

10/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/827227256 50.7km 
14/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/827227256 50.5km
17/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/834843386 54.6km
19/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/837023942 58.8km
21/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/839324258 51.5km
24/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/842559466 51.0km

Total 7 points.


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Jan 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Running total - 2 points


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 2.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 3.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 5.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## The Bystander (1 Feb 2017)

January: 3 rides Post #67 3 points

Feb:
1st 50.2km Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Orlingbury, home.

Total 4 points


----------



## Jon George (1 Feb 2017)

*1 Feb*
Ipswich - Foxhall - Bucklesham - Kirton - Trimleys - Felixstowe - Trimleys - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich
50.81 km
*1 Point

Running Total 3 Points
Target 54*


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Feb 2017)

*Jan*
3rd Jan - 31 miles Anderton Boat Lift (Via Budworth) 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/985814/50km-Anderton-Boat-Lift
4th Jan - 31 miles Anderton Boat Lift (Via Preston Brook) 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/987682/50km-Anderton-Boat-Lift-via-Preston-Brook
16th Jan - 32 miles Around Stretton Blackcap Airbase 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/666706/Arley-Loop
18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 100KM Jodrell Bank Convoluted route 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
23rd Jan - 36 miles Acton Bridge on the River Weaver and back 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/901525/Acton-Bridge
25th Jan - 33 miles Lymm - Budworth - Daresbury - Appleton 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1021684/33miles-Lymm-Budworth-Daresbury
28th Jan - 31.7miles Lymm - Budworth - Lewis Carrol - Appleton 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1026466/50km-Easiest
30th Jan - 32 miles Rostherne 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1030099/50km-Barleycastle-Rostherne
*Jan 13 Points*

*Feb*
2nd Feb - 41 miles Tatton - Knutsford - Preston Brook 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1034151/41miles-Tatton-Knutsford-Preston-Brook
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford 3 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
13th Feb - 50Miles Dunham - Redesmere and Back 2 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1053901/50miles-Dunham-to-Redesmere-and-back
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
16th Feb - 36 miles Tatton Plumley Daresbury 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1062724/36miles-Tatton-Plumley-Daresbury
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley*
Feb 16 Points
*
*29 Total Points*


----------



## steverob (4 Feb 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*4th February: 36.13 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Little Kimble, Princes Risborough, Wigans Lane climb, Chinnor, Thame, Long Crendon, Cuddington, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/854731896 - 1 point

*Total so far: 8 points*


----------



## Eribiste (4 Feb 2017)

In accordance with the terms of my contract, here's a nifty fifty for February. Bit slow, but then I never was all that quick anyway. I did also have to go up and over a big lump of granite on the Herefordshire/Worcestershire border.

www.strava.com/activities/854884753


----------



## john59 (4 Feb 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

*Total, 3 points*


----------



## Spinney (4 Feb 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury*

Running total - 3 points*


----------



## tallliman (5 Feb 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231


Total 13 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 Feb 2017)

Another Sarre Loop today.
35 miles-1point

February's off!!


----------



## 13 rider (5 Feb 2017)

Jan 2nd 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Anstey ( minor interaction with the tarmac due to ice)
Jan 8th 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley round the forest ,Quorn ,Cossington,Anstey ( on the Hybrid today)
Jan 14th 32.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Sileby ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Anstey
Jan 28th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Jan 29th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Seagrave ,Thrussington ,Anstey
Feb 5th 32.5 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Sileby, Anstey


----------



## steverob (5 Feb 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*4th February: 36.13 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Little Kimble, Princes Risborough, Wigans Lane climb, Chinnor, Thame, Long Crendon, Cuddington, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/854731896 - 1 point
*5th February: 35.51 miles* - home, Aston Clinton, Tring Hill, Aldbury, Tom's Hill, Ivinghoe Beacon, Stocks Lane climb, Aldbury (again), Wigginton, Cholesbury, Halton, Weston Turville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/856229759 - 1 point

*Total so far: 9 points*


----------



## Osprey (5 Feb 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 2 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578

Total 8 points


----------



## gavgav (5 Feb 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 3 points


----------



## StuartG (5 Feb 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham

Total: 4 points


----------



## Katherine (5 Feb 2017)

*2017
January*
4th January. 33 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*February*
5th February. 37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.


----------



## Spinney (7 Feb 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)

*Running total - 4 points*


----------



## dickyknees (9 Feb 2017)

*2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*
Total - 8 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Feb 2017)

There was a forecast of really bad weather for the second half of February, so I've tried to get my rides in early - despite the cold and wet.

2/2. https://www.strava.com/activities/852716672 - 51.0km.
3/2. https://www.strava.com/activities/853608813 - 50.7km.
7/2. https://www.strava.com/activities/858132603 - 57.7km.
9/2. https://www.strava.com/activities/860369277 - 53.8km.

That's 11 points for the year so far.


----------



## Saluki (10 Feb 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point


----------



## bruce1530 (11 Feb 2017)

*8 January:* Saltcoats-Dalry-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Torranyard-Kilwinning-Stevenston-Saltcoats. 52km, 323m elevation gain. 1 point
*15 January*: Saltcoats-West Kilbride-Largs-West Kilbride-back to Saltcoats via country roads. 51km, 246m elevation. 1 point
*11 February:* Saltcoats-Dalry-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Torranyard-Kilwinning-Stevenston-Saltcoats. 51km, 323m elevation gain. 1 point
19 Feb: Saltcoats-Largs-Brisbane Glen- and back. 56km, 362m
Total: 4 points.


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Feb 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149

Running total - 3 points


----------



## Ice2911 (13 Feb 2017)

13th February 31.4 miles, 50.5km A very cold and blowy Thorpe St Andrew, Spixworth, Frettenham, Badesfield, Worstead, Dilham, Ashmanaugh,Hoveton, Wroxham,Salhouse, Thorpe End, home. 
My first non stop metric half century


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point
16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

Total 9 points.


----------



## Spinney (14 Feb 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy

*Running total - 6 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Feb 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077 1 Point
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083 1 Point


----------



## john59 (15 Feb 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494



30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438



4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348



15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672



*Total, 4 points*


----------



## Renmurew (15 Feb 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point



Total 5 points


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Feb 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point
16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point
Total 10 points.


----------



## The Bystander (16 Feb 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points (Post #67)
February:
1st 50.2km Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Orlingbury, home.
16th 54km Mawsley, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxendon, Sibbertoft, Naseby, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home

Total 5 points


----------



## Spinney (16 Feb 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar

*Running total - 7 points*


----------



## Ice2911 (16 Feb 2017)

Another first for me today first ever 50 mile ride ended up a 61 miles ( hadn't realised how close this was to 100 km or I would have done the extra mile and a bit. ) 
Thorpe St Andrew, Salhouse, Rackheath, Coltishall, bl...dy puncture and mini pump gave up the ghost, North Walsham , Mundesley, Cromer, Aylsham, Spixworth, home. 
Just loving riding my bike!


----------



## al3xsh (17 Feb 2017)

*6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield 

*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield

*19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Baslow - Chesterfield

*29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield 

*3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Chesterfield 

*16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield

Motivation has been really difficult so far this month - it's been really icy on almost all the days I've had free to ride! It was nice to actually get a proper ride in yesterday, even if my legs had had enough by the time I got home!

*Total = 8 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Feb 2017)

Headed out towards @Hill Wimp country today. The Badlands!! The natives seemed quite docile and it was tres enjoyable!

36 miles-1point


----------



## Hopey (17 Feb 2017)

17/02/2017
64.3km [Longest ride to date]
https://www.strava.com/activities/869776468
1 point
Total: 2 points. Goal: 13 Points


----------



## aferris2 (18 Feb 2017)

18 Feb 2017 56 km (link). 1 point
Total: 3 points


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Feb 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 3 points *- and last years points total is already looking a bit of a stretch...

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*Total 6 points. *


----------



## 13 rider (19 Feb 2017)

Jan 2nd 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Anstey ( minor interaction with the tarmac due to ice)
Jan 8th 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley round the forest ,Quorn ,Cossington,Anstey ( on the Hybrid today)
Jan 14th 32.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Sileby ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Anstey
Jan 28th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Jan 29th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Seagrave ,Thrussington ,Anstey
Feb 5th 32.5 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Sileby, Anstey
Feb 17th 53.5 miles 2 points
Anstey,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Wreake valley ,Gaddesby ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Anstey


----------



## Eribiste (19 Feb 2017)

Well, what about that, another 50 klick ride out around the Evesham Blossom Trail, and first ride of the year in shorts!
www.strava.com/activities/872137902


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point

19th Feb, 51 miles. Over to deal, out to Eastry where I grew up, Staple, Goodnestone, Wingham, then back . 2 points.
Total 12 points.


----------



## gavgav (19 Feb 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 4 points


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Feb 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## Effyb4 (19 Feb 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point

Total: 2 points


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Feb 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, home.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington pigotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

Total 2 points.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

February 19- 1 point, 33 miles, town and country, Normal to Lake Bloomington, thence to Bloomington proper. January's ride will have to be made up on points, the weather here was a bit too nasty, and Mrs. GA is still having ongoing health problems. I did this ride on my K2, as it is still too salty and messy for the Trek 600. Cold weather returns at next weekend.


----------



## john59 (21 Feb 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

*Total, 6 points*


----------



## StuartG (21 Feb 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham

Total: 6 points


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*Running total - 8 points*


----------



## Domus (24 Feb 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point

Total 2 points.


----------



## dickyknees (24 Feb 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.
*
Total - 9 points*


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2017)

Jan 2nd 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Anstey ( minor interaction with the tarmac due to ice)
Jan 8th 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley round the forest ,Quorn ,Cossington,Anstey ( on the Hybrid today)
Jan 14th 32.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Sileby ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Anstey
Jan 28th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Jan 29th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Seagrave ,Thrussington ,Anstey
Feb 5th 32.5 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Sileby, Anstey
Feb 17th 53.5 miles 2 points
Anstey,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Wreake valley ,Gaddesby ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Anstey
Feb 25th 35.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn some Charnwood hills ,Quorn ,Groby ,Anstey


----------



## Osprey (25 Feb 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 2 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 2 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th. *33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Feb 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, home.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington pigotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin. 

Total 3 points.


----------



## steverob (25 Feb 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*4th February: 36.13 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Little Kimble, Princes Risborough, Wigans Lane climb, Chinnor, Thame, Long Crendon, Cuddington, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/854731896 - 1 point
*5th February: 35.51 miles* - home, Aston Clinton, Tring Hill, Aldbury, Tom's Hill, Ivinghoe Beacon, Stocks Lane climb, Aldbury (again), Wigginton, Cholesbury, Halton, Weston Turville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/856229759 - 1 point
*25th February: 62.40 miles* - Wendover, Butlers Cross, Owlswick, Princes Risborough, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Hatch Lane climb, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Christmas Common, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Christmas Common (again), Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351 - 3 points

*Total so far: 12 points*


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford. 
*
Total 9 points. *


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2017)

2nd January - 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark


----------



## Houthakker (26 Feb 2017)

26 Feb, 53km - Lytham to Fleetwood and back. Grey and windy! 1 point - total YTD 2 pts
TBH dodn't think I was going to get one in this month and would have to drop out after just the first month!


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Feb 2017)

Just finished a rather windy journey through the Kentish lanes. Bracing!!!

35 miles-1 point


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Feb 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Running total - 4 points


----------



## Ice2911 (26 Feb 2017)

26th Feb 2017 a ride of two halves, a very enjoyable, back wind and overall downhill Thorpe St Andrew, Little Plumstead, south Walsham, Acle, Martham, Winterton. Nice cake and coffee hardly felt as though I had worked for it. Return trip aargh headwinds and overall up hill and very open fields return trip as above in reverse plus a bit extra through Wroxham and Salhouse home. Overall a 42 mile, 67.6km and definitely earnt the hot bath!
Overall Total 5 points


----------



## Sbudge (26 Feb 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points? 

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## L Q (26 Feb 2017)

Jan 22 miles was my maximum ride so failed.

16th Feb Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln and Harby 51 miles

20th Feb Lincoln to Woodhall out to Horncastle and back to Lincoln 53 miles 

22nd Feb Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln and Harby 51 miles


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Feb 2017)

*8th Jan*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314

*26th Feb*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/880182134

Total Points: 2


----------



## Bazzer (27 Feb 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 3.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 9.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 12.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Feb 2017)

The forecast of bad weather for the second half of the month was spot on, unfortunately.

This morning's ride was snowed off and after I've posted this I'm on the turbo for a session called 'The One Hour Record'. Chasing Sir Bradley, I guess!

14/2 - https://www.strava.com/activities/865928015. 59km
16/2 - https://www.strava.com/activities/868257797. 51.8km
21/2 - https://www.strava.com/activities/874367027. 51.8km
24/2 - https://www.strava.com/activities/877952734. 58.3km

15 points to date.


----------



## StuartG (28 Feb 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham

(all in shorts - so far!)

Total: 8 points


----------



## Domus (1 Mar 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point

Total 3 points


----------



## john59 (1 Mar 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484



*Total, 7 points*


----------



## Renmurew (1 Mar 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point



Total 6 points


----------



## dickyknees (1 Mar 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*Total - 10 points*


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Mar 2017)

*Jan*
3rd Jan - 31 miles Anderton Boat Lift (Via Budworth) 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/985814/50km-Anderton-Boat-Lift
4th Jan - 31 miles Anderton Boat Lift (Via Preston Brook) 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/987682/50km-Anderton-Boat-Lift-via-Preston-Brook
16th Jan - 32 miles Around Stretton Blackcap Airbase 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/666706/Arley-Loop
18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 100KM Jodrell Bank Convoluted route 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
23rd Jan - 36 miles Acton Bridge on the River Weaver and back 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/901525/Acton-Bridge
25th Jan - 33 miles Lymm - Budworth - Daresbury - Appleton 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1021684/33miles-Lymm-Budworth-Daresbury
28th Jan - 31.7miles Lymm - Budworth - Lewis Carrol - Appleton 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1026466/50km-Easiest
30th Jan - 32 miles Rostherne 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1030099/50km-Barleycastle-Rostherne
*Jan 13 Points*

*Feb*
2nd Feb - 41 miles Tatton - Knutsford - Preston Brook 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1034151/41miles-Tatton-Knutsford-Preston-Brook
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford 3 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
13th Feb - 50Miles Dunham - Redesmere and Back 2 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1053901/50miles-Dunham-to-Redesmere-and-back
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
16th Feb - 36 miles Tatton Plumley Daresbury 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1062724/36miles-Tatton-Plumley-Daresbury
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
*Feb 16 Points*

*Mar*
1st March - 32 miles Tatton 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1082941/50Km-Tatton
4th March - 41 miles Tatton Preston Brook 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1034151/41miles-Tatton-Knutsford-Preston-Brook
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reserve 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve
8th March - 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
11th March - 31 miles Lymm Tatton Lostockgreen 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1100838/50KM-LymmTattonLostock-Green
13th March - 100Km Mow Cop Lane 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side 
15th March - 40miles To the Wizard and Back 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1106227/40mile-The-wizard-and-Back
21st March 50Km Barnton Daresbury 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1118987/Barton-Daresbury
23rd March Tatton - Lewis Carroll's Birthplace 1 point
 https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk...4-miles-Tatton-Park-Lewis-Carrolls-Birth-site
25th March 65 miles The Cloud Congleton 3 points
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
27th March 42 miles Dutton Locks and Back 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back
*Mar 19 Points*

*48 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides.)


----------



## Spinney (2 Mar 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*
Running total - 9 points*


----------



## Jon George (3 Mar 2017)

*3rd March*
Ipswich - Henley - Ashbocking - Otley College - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Hasketon - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield Green - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Nacton - Ipswich
53.06km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 4 Points
Target 54*


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Mar 2017)

On the board for March.

3/3. https://www.strava.com/activities/885965812. - 50.9km

Expertly timed to arrive home just as the heavy rain started!

Total points to date = 16.


----------



## gavgav (4 Mar 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 5 points


----------



## The Bystander (4 Mar 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points

March:
4th *50.3km* Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Orlingbury, home.

Total 6 points


----------



## Domus (4 Mar 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point

Total 4 points


----------



## al3xsh (4 Mar 2017)

*January

6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield 
*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield
*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield
*19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Baslow - Chesterfield
*29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield 

*February

3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Chesterfield 
*16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield
*24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ambergate - Matlock - Winster - Beeley - Chesterfield

*March

4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield 

*Total = 10 points*


----------



## steverob (4 Mar 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*4th March: 39.48 miles* - 7.5 mile loop of Aylesbury while bringing bike back home from LBS first, then after a quick bite to eat... home, Aston Clinton, Wendover Woods, The Lee, Ballinger Common, Wendover Dean, The Hale, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/887105900 & https://www.strava.com/activities/887392119 - 1 point

*Total so far: 13 points*


----------



## Osprey (4 Mar 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 2 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 2 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th. *33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027

Total points to date. 12.


----------



## tallliman (5 Mar 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287

Total 25 points


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2017)

5th Mar 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Loughborough, Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 11
Points in all challenges 32


----------



## Ice2911 (5 Mar 2017)

5/3/17 quack quack quack 55.7km or 35 miles in the cold and rain. Does this make me a proper cyclist now or just insane? Have to say I still enjoyed it. 
Overall 6 points
Thorpe St Andrew Sprowston,Buxton,north Walsham,Tunstead,Wroxham,Salhouse and little extra loop to make sure I had completed more than 32 miles and home


----------



## Renmurew (5 Mar 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point





Total 7 points


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Mar 2017)

*8 January:* Saltcoats-Dalry-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Torranyard-Kilwinning-Stevenston-Saltcoats. 52km, 323m elevation gain. 1 point
*15 January*: Saltcoats-West Kilbride-Largs-West Kilbride-back to Saltcoats via country roads. 51km, 246m elevation. 1 point
*11 February:* Saltcoats-Dalry-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Torranyard-Kilwinning-Stevenston-Saltcoats. 51km, 323m elevation gain. 1 point
19 Feb: Saltcoats-Largs-Brisbane Glen- and back. 56km, 362m
5 March: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon-Dundonald and back. 54km
25 March: Saltcoats to Whitelee Wind Farm and back. 70km, 

Total: 6 points.


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Mar 2017)

*8th Jan*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314

*26th Feb*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/880182134

*5th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/888220776

Total Points: 3


----------



## john59 (6 Mar 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818


*Total, 8 points*


----------



## Sbudge (6 Mar 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Jon George (6 Mar 2017)

*6th March*
Ipswich - Thurleston - Westerfield - Ipswich - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich - Little Bealings - Kesgrave - Ipswich - Foxhall - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Nacton - Ipswich.
52.79km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 5 Points
Target 54*


----------



## The Bystander (7 Mar 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points

March:
4th *50.3km* Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Orlingbury, home.
7th *51km* Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Wellford, Naseby, Haslebech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home.

Total 7 points


----------



## StuartG (7 Mar 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham

Total: 10 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Mar 2017)

Mrs v R is out on Tuesdays and she suggested that I might like to attack the grass. However, after she had gone, I thought that I could spend my time far more profitably going for a ride!! 

So, still got long grass but had a wonderful trip on my 
"Nonington Loop."

No doubt trouble looms but I did 52 miles for 2 points!!


----------



## john59 (8 Mar 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit.Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

*Total, 9 points*


----------



## Domus (8 Mar 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point

Total 5 points


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford. 
*
Total 9 points. *


----------



## Spinney (9 Mar 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*
Running total - 10 points*


----------



## Domus (10 Mar 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point

Total 6 points


----------



## Saluki (10 Mar 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Mar 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 4 points *- this isn't looking great so far this year...

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread


----------



## aferris2 (11 Mar 2017)

11 Mar 2017 50.4 miles (link) 2 points
Total: 5 points


----------



## steverob (11 Mar 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*4th March: 39.48 miles* - 7.5 mile loop of Aylesbury while bringing bike back home from LBS first, then after a quick bite to eat... home, Aston Clinton, Wendover Woods, The Lee, Ballinger Common, Wendover Dean, The Hale, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/887105900 & https://www.strava.com/activities/887392119 - 1 point
*11th March: 62.55 miles *- home, Whitchurch, Granborough, Addington, Padbury, Gawcott, Buckingham, Maids Moreton, Thornton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Mentmore, Horton, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach 100km, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099 - 3 points

*Total so far: 16 points*


----------



## Osprey (11 Mar 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 2 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 2 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th. *33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044

Total points to date. 13.


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Mar 2017)

*8th Jan*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314

*26th Feb*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/880182134

*5th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/888220776

*11th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/895466201

Total Points: 4


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Mar 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

12th March 2017
56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 5 points *- which is at least starting to look respectable...

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Mar 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Running total - 5 points


----------



## Eribiste (12 Mar 2017)

12th March, 52 km. Should have been longer, but an intervening 'phone call halfway through for a family emergency turned the last 20kms into an impromptu spinning class. Phew!

https://www.strava.com/activities/897395847


----------



## Bazzer (12 Mar 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms 1 point

March
3rd (Couldn't sleep so go for a ride, ride) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton and a circuit of Croft 53.3kms 1 point
5th Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Woolston, Cadishead, Culcheth, Orford a circuit of Croft 53.7kms 1 point
7th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a loop through Risley added 51.3 kms 1 point 
12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point

Running total 8 points


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2017)

5th Mar 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Loughborough, Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
12th Mar 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton,Odestone,Market Bosworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 12
Points in all challenges 33


----------



## Effyb4 (12 Mar 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point

Total: 3 points


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077 
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083 
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912


----------



## john59 (13 Mar 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit.Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

*Total, 10 points*


----------



## The Bystander (13 Mar 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points

March:
4th *50.3km* Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Moulton, Holcot, Orlingbury, home.
7th *51km* Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Wellford, Naseby, Haslebech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home.
13th *55.5km* Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Lamport, Hannington, Holcot, Scaldwell, Old, Mawsley, home

Total 8 points


----------



## Spinney (13 Mar 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
Running total - 13 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (14 Mar 2017)

Did another "Sarre Loop" this morning.
35 miles for 1 point.


----------



## StuartG (14 Mar 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham

Total: 12 points


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*
Total 9 points. *


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2017)

Bazzer said:


> 12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point





Katherine said:


> *2017*
> 
> *12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.



I wonder if you passed my group? This is my route: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17723389


----------



## Bazzer (15 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> I wonder if you passed my group? This is my route: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17723389


According to strava I had only 1 flyby where our rides overlapped. Although you did pass my house.
IIRC the Culcheth, Kenyon and Croft areas were lovely and quiet whilst I was travelling through and certainly didn't see a group ride.


----------



## Domus (15 Mar 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point

Total 7 points


----------



## Katherine (15 Mar 2017)

Bazzer said:


> According to strava I had only 1 flyby where our rides overlapped. Although you did pass my house.
> IIRC the Culcheth, Kenyon and Croft areas were lovely and quiet whilst I was travelling through and certainly didn't see a group ride.


 Yes, it's always quieter around there than going over Warburton bridge and around Dunham! There were 3 blokes and me. I was the only one in the Salford Club kit, (red and blue with yellow writing).


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 4.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 18.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 22.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Mar 2017)

As today was another belter on the North Kent coast I took the liberty of going off for another whizz!! And jolly fine it was despite it being a tads breezy! That's two rides in three days!

Anyway, did the Hoath Chislet loop which added up to 33 miles so I bags another point.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Mar 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point

19th Feb, 51 miles. Over to deal, out to Eastry where I grew up, Staple, Goodnestone, Wingham, then back . 2 points.

16th March. Up the hill through the villages towards Canterbury. On to Preston, Ash, Staple, Eatery and Deal.
41 miles, 1 point.

Total 13 points.


----------



## Jon George (17 Mar 2017)

*16th March*
Halesworth - Linstead Parva - Metfield - Withersdale Street - Syleham - Hoxne (The Swan) - Stradbroke - Laxfield - Heveningham - Walpole - Halesworth.
60.83km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 6 Points
Target 54*


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2017)

5th Mar 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Loughborough, Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
12th Mar 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton,Odestone,Market Bosworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Anstey
18th Mar 31.4 miles 1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 13
Points in all challenges 34


----------



## Osprey (18 Mar 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 2 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 2 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th. *33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th. *36 miles*. *Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975

Total points to date. 14.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Mar 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

12th March 2017
56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*18th March 2017
65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point*

*Running total - 6 points *- which is improving, slightly...

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread


----------



## steverob (18 Mar 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*4th March: 39.48 miles* - 7.5 mile loop of Aylesbury while bringing bike back home from LBS first, then after a quick bite to eat... home, Aston Clinton, Wendover Woods, The Lee, Ballinger Common, Wendover Dean, The Hale, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/887105900 & https://www.strava.com/activities/887392119 - 1 point
*11th March: 62.55 miles *- home, Whitchurch, Granborough, Addington, Padbury, Gawcott, Buckingham, Maids Moreton, Thornton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Mentmore, Horton, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach 100km, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099 - 3 points
*18th March: 35.70 miles *- home, Aston Clinton, Dancers End (Krong ascent), Cholesbury, Berkhamsted, Aldbury, Ivinghoe, Marsworth, Aston Clinton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/905090032 - 1 point

*Total so far: 17 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Mar 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796

Running total - 6 points


----------



## 13 rider (19 Mar 2017)

5th Mar 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Loughborough, Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
12th Mar 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton,Odestone,Market Bosworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Anstey
18th Mar 31.4 miles 1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
19th Mar 55.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton, Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Markfield ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 15
Points in all challenges 36


----------



## steverob (19 Mar 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*4th March: 39.48 miles* - 7.5 mile loop of Aylesbury while bringing bike back home from LBS first, then after a quick bite to eat... home, Aston Clinton, Wendover Woods, The Lee, Ballinger Common, Wendover Dean, The Hale, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/887105900 & https://www.strava.com/activities/887392119 - 1 point
*11th March: 62.55 miles *- home, Whitchurch, Granborough, Addington, Padbury, Gawcott, Buckingham, Maids Moreton, Thornton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Mentmore, Horton, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach 100km, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099 - 3 points
*18th March: 35.70 miles *- home, Aston Clinton, Dancers End (Krong ascent), Cholesbury, Berkhamsted, Aldbury, Ivinghoe, Marsworth, Aston Clinton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/905090032 - 1 point
*19th March: 50.65 miles *- home, Aylesbury town centre _<start Chilterns Cycle Challenge sportive>_, Bishopstone, Owlswick, Princes Risborough, Wigans Lane climb, Bledlow Ridge, Smalldean Lane climb, Speen, Hughenden Valley, Butlers Cross, Stoke Mandeville, Aylesbury town centre _<end of sportive, start extra 13 mile ride to reach half century>_, Bierton, Aston Abbots, Weedon, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/906095498 and https://www.strava.com/activities/906359094 - 2 points

*Total so far: 19 points*


----------



## Ice2911 (19 Mar 2017)

19th March 80.75km or just over 50 miles. Thorpe St Andrew, Salhouse,Wrexham,Horning, Dilham,East Ruston,Happisburgh, Walcott,Barton,Mundesly, North Walsham,Coltishall, Sprowston, home

Who plans my routes? Last 20 miles all head wind 15 to 20 mph so met website said and more or less same straight road aargh!!!! When will I learn?

Total 7 points


----------



## Rustybucket (20 Mar 2017)

*8th Jan*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314

*26th Feb*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/880182134

*5th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/888220776

*11th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/895466201

*19th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/905773568

Total Points: 5


----------



## 13 rider (21 Mar 2017)

5th Mar 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Loughborough, Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
12th Mar 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton,Odestone,Market Bosworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Anstey
18th Mar 31.4 miles 1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
19th Mar 55.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton, Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Markfield ,Anstey
21st Mar 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 16
Points in all challenges 37


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Mar 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point

19th Feb, 51 miles. Over to deal, out to Eastry where I grew up, Staple, Goodnestone, Wingham, then back . 2 points.

16th March. Up the hill through the villages towards Canterbury. On to Preston, Ash, Staple, Eatery and Deal.
41 miles, 1 point.

21st March 40 miles. Up the hill, Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate. On the train back to Martin Mill,(appointment to keep, no time to ride all the way back, then back into Dover with a couple of laps round town. 1 point.

Total 14 points.


----------



## StuartG (21 Mar 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham

Total: 14 points


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green. 
*
Total 11 points. *


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point

19th Feb, 51 miles. Over to deal, out to Eastry where I grew up, Staple, Goodnestone, Wingham, then back . 2 points.

16th March. Up the hill through the villages towards Canterbury. On to Preston, Ash, Staple, Eatery and Deal.
41 miles, 1 point.

21st March 40 miles. Up the hill, Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate. On the train back to Martin Mill,(appointment to keep, no time to ride all the way back, then back into Dover with a couple of laps round town. 1 point.

23rd March, 54 miles. Up a different hill into the sticks towards Folkestone, Hythe, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. Few miles down to the harbour for lunch and coffee in town. 2 points.

Total 16 points.


----------



## iandg (23 Mar 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*Total 12 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (23 Mar 2017)

I doubt whether I'll be riding any more half centuries this month, so here's a list of my unreported March rides.

7/3. https://www.strava.com/activities/890822911 54.7km
9/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/893220936 56.7km
11/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/896008529 60.7km
13/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/898550064 56.8km
16/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/902249778 52.8km
21/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/908623251 54.6km
23/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/911119536 53.1km

Total to date = 23 points


----------



## Jon George (24 Mar 2017)

*24th March*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Rushmere St Andrew - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Bucklesham - Nacton - Ipswich
52.27km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 7 Points
Target 54*


----------



## al3xsh (24 Mar 2017)

*January

6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield 
*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield
*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield
*19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Baslow - Chesterfield
*29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield 

*February

3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Chesterfield 
*16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield
*24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ambergate - Matlock - Winster - Beeley - Chesterfield

*March

4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield 
*24th March - 33.8 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield

I seem to have started well in January - but that's about it  My mileage is about on track thanks to the 16 mile each way commute a couple of times a week, but I don't seem to have had any time for longer rides! My 100 point target is looking hopelessly ambitious 

*Total = 11 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Mar 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2017)

5th Mar 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Loughborough, Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
12th Mar 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton,Odestone,Market Bosworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Anstey
18th Mar 31.4 miles 1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
19th Mar 55.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton, Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Markfield ,Anstey
25th Mar 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 16
Points in all challenges 37


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Mar 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

12th March 2017
56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*18th March 2017
65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point

25th March 2017
55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 7 points *- which is getting better...

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Mar 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149

Running total - 7 points


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point

19th Feb, 51 miles. Over to deal, out to Eastry where I grew up, Staple, Goodnestone, Wingham, then back . 2 points.

16th March. Up the hill through the villages towards Canterbury. On to Preston, Ash, Staple, Eatery and Deal.
41 miles, 1 point.

21st March 40 miles. Up the hill, Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate. On the train back to Martin Mill,(appointment to keep, no time to ride all the way back, then back into Dover with a couple of laps round town. 1 point.

23rd March, 54 miles. Up a different hill into the sticks towards Folkestone, Hythe, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. Few miles down to the harbour for lunch and coffee in town. 2 points.

25th March. 70 miles. Ramsgate, Sandwich, Deal, meet @Fab Foodie, back to Sandwich, Ramsgate, round the Thanet coast then towards Canterbury turning off at Grove Ferry and back through the sticks to Sandwich and Deal. 3 points.

Total 19 points.


----------



## Domus (25 Mar 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points

Total 9 points


----------



## Renmurew (25 Mar 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points




Total 10 points


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Mar 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, home.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

Total 4 points.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2017)

5th Mar 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Loughborough, Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
12th Mar 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton,Odestone,Market Bosworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Anstey
18th Mar 31.4 miles 1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
19th Mar 55.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton, Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Markfield ,Anstey
25th Mar 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
26th Mar 34.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Thornton, Markfield ,Woodhouse ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Running total in this challenge 17
Points in all challenges 38


----------



## tallliman (26 Mar 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

Total 30 points


----------



## steverob (26 Mar 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*4th March: 39.48 miles* - 7.5 mile loop of Aylesbury while bringing bike back home from LBS first, then after a quick bite to eat... home, Aston Clinton, Wendover Woods, The Lee, Ballinger Common, Wendover Dean, The Hale, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/887105900 & https://www.strava.com/activities/887392119 - 1 point
*11th March: 62.55 miles *- home, Whitchurch, Granborough, Addington, Padbury, Gawcott, Buckingham, Maids Moreton, Thornton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Mentmore, Horton, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach 100km, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099 - 3 points
*18th March: 35.70 miles *- home, Aston Clinton, Dancers End (Krong ascent), Cholesbury, Berkhamsted, Aldbury, Ivinghoe, Marsworth, Aston Clinton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/905090032 - 1 point
*19th March: 50.65 miles *- home, Aylesbury town centre _<start Chilterns Cycle Challenge sportive>_, Bishopstone, Owlswick, Princes Risborough, Wigans Lane climb, Bledlow Ridge, Smalldean Lane climb, Speen, Hughenden Valley, Butlers Cross, Stoke Mandeville, Aylesbury town centre _<end of sportive, start extra 13 mile ride to reach half century>_, Bierton, Aston Abbots, Weedon, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/906095498 and https://www.strava.com/activities/906359094 - 2 points
*26th March: 31.26 miles *- home, Aston Clinton, Marsworth, Tring, Wigginton, Berkhamsted, Ashley Green, Whepley Hill, Ley Hill, Latimer, Chenies, Chorleywood, Loudwater, <<mechanical, ride abandoned>> - https://www.strava.com/activities/915326431 - 1 point

*Total so far: 20 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Mar 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Running total - 8 points


----------



## Sbudge (26 Mar 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Ice2911 (26 Mar 2017)

26th March Wiggle Spring Classic 75 mile, 120km ( first ever metric century) 
I'm guessing this counts as 2 points 
So total 9


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2017)

March 26-failed challenge for March, as I blew out a tube when I was forced into some road debris by a driver jumping the light as I was crossing a road. I swerved to miss him and hit the debris, and as I was only 7 miles in, I could not be sure my wheel was okay or my tube would hold a patch over 32 miles. As I have a tax meeting on my next day off, I'm going to have to make March and January up on points. Bad weather, Mrs. GAs' myriad medical appointments, and a new bike in the fold have all contributed to this months' ride being missed.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Mar 2017)

2nd January - 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Mar 2017)

Today was forecast to be lots of sun and little wind. Not true!! The sun hid behind a layer of mist most of the morning and it was definitely a bit draughty.
No matter, I had planned a longish ride so headed off to Faversham, cross country to Chilham, then a loop to Lyminge , returning along the Elham valley which looked stunning.

All in all, I did 64 miles and claim 3 points.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Mar 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point

19th Feb, 51 miles. Over to deal, out to Eastry where I grew up, Staple, Goodnestone, Wingham, then back . 2 points.

16th March. Up the hill through the villages towards Canterbury. On to Preston, Ash, Staple, Eatery and Deal.
41 miles, 1 point.

21st March 40 miles. Up the hill, Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate. On the train back to Martin Mill,(appointment to keep, no time to ride all the way back, then back into Dover with a couple of laps round town. 1 point.

23rd March, 54 miles. Up a different hill into the sticks towards Folkestone, Hythe, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. Few miles down to the harbour for lunch and coffee in town. 2 points.

25th March. 70 miles. Ramsgate, Sandwich, Deal, meet @Fab Foodie, back to Sandwich, Ramsgate, round the Thanet coast then towards Canterbury turning off at Grove Ferry and back through the sticks to Sandwich and Deal. 3 points.

27th March, 32 miles. Over to Folkestone then back to Dover by train for an appointment. Then up the usual hill, Deal then on to Sandwich with a bimble round town. 1 point.

Total 20 points.


----------



## Jon George (27 Mar 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> 120km ( first ever metric century)
> I'm guessing this counts as 2 points


I think you'll find that's 3 points.


----------



## Sbudge (28 Mar 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## StuartG (28 Mar 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham

Total: 16 points


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2017)

5th Mar 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Loughborough, Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
12th Mar 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton,Odestone,Market Bosworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Anstey
18th Mar 31.4 miles 1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
19th Mar 55.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton, Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Markfield ,Anstey
25th Mar 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
26th Mar 34.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Thornton, Markfield ,Woodhouse ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
29th Mar 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Asfordby retraced route home

Running total in this challenge 18
Points in all challenges 43


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Mar 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point

19th Feb, 51 miles. Over to deal, out to Eastry where I grew up, Staple, Goodnestone, Wingham, then back . 2 points.

16th March. Up the hill through the villages towards Canterbury. On to Preston, Ash, Staple, Eatery and Deal.
41 miles, 1 point.

21st March 40 miles. Up the hill, Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate. On the train back to Martin Mill,(appointment to keep, no time to ride all the way back, then back into Dover with a couple of laps round town. 1 point.

23rd March, 54 miles. Up a different hill into the sticks towards Folkestone, Hythe, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. Few miles down to the harbour for lunch and coffee in town. 2 points.

25th March. 70 miles. Ramsgate, Sandwich, Deal, meet @Fab Foodie, back to Sandwich, Ramsgate, round the Thanet coast then towards Canterbury turning off at Grove Ferry and back through the sticks to Sandwich and Deal. 3 points.

27th March, 32 miles. Over to Folkestone then back to Dover by train for an appointment. Then up the usual hill, Deal then on to Sandwich with a bimble round town. 1 point.

29th March, 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Eythorne, Coldred, Whitfield, Dover castle, St Margaret's and back to Deal. 1 point

30th March, 38 miles. Dover , folkestone, train to Ashford then another 25 miles around the villages and lanes south east of Ashford. 1 point

Total 22 points.


----------



## Saluki (30 Mar 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point


----------



## Sbudge (30 Mar 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Mar 2017)

*8th Jan*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314

*26th Feb*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/880182134

*5th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/888220776

*11th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/895466201

*19th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/905773568

*26th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/914829544

*29th March*
50km - 1 point
Ride before working Sample Sale
https://www.strava.com/activities/918990662

Total Points: 7


----------



## al3xsh (31 Mar 2017)

*January

6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield 
*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield
*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield
*19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Baslow - Chesterfield
*29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield 

*February

3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Chesterfield 
*16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield
*24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ambergate - Matlock - Winster - Beeley - Chesterfield

*March

4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield 
*24th March - 33.8 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*31st March - 34.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Winster - Newhaven - Bakewell - Chesterfield

Apparently I woke up this morning and thought "do you know what'll be fun? riding 15 miles uphill into a headwind!" 

*Total = 12pts*


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Mar 2017)

12th Jan 54k Dover-deal-sandwich-eastry-sandwich. 1 point

16th Jan 53k Circuits round town for 15miles before over to Deal and more of the same.1 Point

18th Jan 55k Out into the sticks winding towards Canterbury, then turn towards Sandwich and Deal. 1 point

20th Jan 53 miles. Dover, Folkestone, Hythe, New Romney, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. 2 points.

24th Jan, 35 miles. Out in the sticks a rough loop towards Canterbury and back through the villages to sandwich. Train home. 1 point

27th Jan, 35 miles. Up the hill and out to the sticks again, Shepherdswell, Nonington, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back home. 1point

28th Jan, 40 miles up the hill again, over to Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate then meander round the Thanet coast to Margate. 1point

13th Feb, 42 miles Up the hill and into the sticks again Shepherswell, Ayelsham, Wingham, Wickhambreaux, meander around the lanes out to Grove ferry Inn turn for the run into Canterbury. 1 point

15th Feb 39 miles. Up the hill over to Deal to meet up with Hill Wimp, we then went Sandwich, into the sticks, Elmstone, Preston, Fordwich to Canterbury for lunch. 1point

19th Feb, 51 miles. Over to deal, out to Eastry where I grew up, Staple, Goodnestone, Wingham, then back . 2 points.

16th March. Up the hill through the villages towards Canterbury. On to Preston, Ash, Staple, Eatery and Deal.
41 miles, 1 point.

21st March 40 miles. Up the hill, Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate. On the train back to Martin Mill,(appointment to keep, no time to ride all the way back, then back into Dover with a couple of laps round town. 1 point.

23rd March, 54 miles. Up a different hill into the sticks towards Folkestone, Hythe, Dungeness, Lydd and Rye. Few miles down to the harbour for lunch and coffee in town. 2 points.

25th March. 70 miles. Ramsgate, Sandwich, Deal, meet @Fab Foodie, back to Sandwich, Ramsgate, round the Thanet coast then towards Canterbury turning off at Grove Ferry and back through the sticks to Sandwich and Deal. 3 points.

27th March, 32 miles. Over to Folkestone then back to Dover by train for an appointment. Then up the usual hill, Deal then on to Sandwich with a bimble round town. 1 point.

29th March, 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Eythorne, Coldred, Whitfield, Dover castle, St Margaret's and back to Deal. 1 point

30th March, 38 miles. Dover , folkestone, train to Ashford then another 25 miles around the villages and lanes south east of Ashford. 1 point

31st March, 52 miles. Up the bloody hill again...., Shepheardswell, Eastry, Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round the coast to Margate, Birchington, back to Margate. 2 points

Total 24 points.


----------



## Hopey (31 Mar 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> 17/02/2017
> 64.3km [Longest ride to date]
> https://www.strava.com/activities/869776468
> 1 point
> Total: 2 points. Goal: 13 Points



Made it by the skin of my teeth! March ride; 31/3/17. https://www.strava.com/activities/922102805
Edinburgh - Roslyn Chapel - Penicuik - Dalkeith - Musselburgh - Edinburgh
51.3km = 1 point.
Total = 3 points. Goal = 13 points.


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Apr 2017)

*8 January:* Saltcoats-Dalry-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Torranyard-Kilwinning-Stevenston-Saltcoats. 52km, 323m elevation gain. 1 point
*15 January*: Saltcoats-West Kilbride-Largs-West Kilbride-back to Saltcoats via country roads. 51km, 246m elevation. 1 point
*11 February:* Saltcoats-Dalry-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Torranyard-Kilwinning-Stevenston-Saltcoats. 51km, 323m elevation gain. 1 point
*19 Feb*: Saltcoats-Largs-Brisbane Glen- and back. 56km, 362m 1 point
*5 March:* Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon-Dundonald and back. 54km 1 point
*25 March*: Saltcoats to Whitelee Wind Farm and back. 70km, 1 point
*1 April*: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Barrmill-Lugton-Lochwinnoch-Kilbirnie-Largs-Saltcoats. 83 km, 2 points
*7 April*: “Three Ferries” - 64km, 1 point.
*9 April*: Farms around Dalry - 52km 1 point.
*15 April*: Saltcoats to Kilmarnock - 50k - 1 point
*22 April*: Saltcoats - Dalry wind farm - Fairlie - 50k - 1 point
*23 April*: Saltcoats - Kilwinning - Barrmill - Gateside - Lochwinnoch - Beith - Glengarnock - 51k - 1 point
*29 April*: Saltcoats-Stewarton-Dunlop-Lochwinnoch. Home by train. 55k. 1 point.

Total: 14 points.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Apr 2017)

*7th Jan 2017*
*54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*21st Jan 2017*
*53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017*
*55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017*
*67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*12th March 2017*
*56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*18th March 2017*
*65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point*
*25th March 2017*
*55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017
100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points

Running total - 11 points *- which is starting to look almost respectable...

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread  although that will probably be tomorrow now...


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2017)

2nd January - 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

4 Points


----------



## Ice2911 (2 Apr 2017)

2/4/17 First time out with the 53-11 cycle club and was Made to feel very welcome. 70km or 43.5 miles
Still loving riding my bike. Total 11 points


----------



## john59 (2 Apr 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit.Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

*Total, 11 points*


----------



## The Bystander (2 Apr 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points

April:
2nd *52.8km* MawsleyTT*, Harrington, Rothwell, Old, Hannington, Orlingbury, home.
*just the route, not the event.

Total 9 points


----------



## Jon George (2 Apr 2017)

*2nd April*
Ipswich - Foxhall - Bucklesham - Trimley - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Walton - Trimleys - Ipswich (and around the adjacent housing estates to make up the distance. )
51.03km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 8 Points
Target 54*


----------



## Effyb4 (2 Apr 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
Total: 4 points


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 19
Points in all challenges 44


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Apr 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611

Running total - 9 points


----------



## Eribiste (2 Apr 2017)

Here we go for April's effort; a nice ride around the Vale of Evesham on the Blossom Trail Bikeaway for St John's Ambulance. Including riding to and from the venue I clocked up a bit more than 100 klicks. It might have gone better if I'd been properly bike fit. If I had been I might have done better than 23 kph average. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/924886952


----------



## aferris2 (2 Apr 2017)

2 Apr 2017 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/924967713 2 points
Total: 7 points


----------



## Bazzer (2 Apr 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms 1 point

March
3rd (Couldn't sleep so go for a ride, ride) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton and a circuit of Croft 53.3kms 1 point
5th Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Woolston, Cadishead, Culcheth, Orford a circuit of Croft 53.7kms 1 point
7th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a loop through Risley added 51.3 kms 1 point
12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point

April
2nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 61.5 kms 1 point

Running total 9 points


----------



## gavgav (2 Apr 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

Running total = 6 points


----------



## Domus (2 Apr 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points

Total 12 points


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Apr 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, home.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

02nd of April - 51.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, Codicote, Welwyn, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Preston, Hitchin. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637


Total 5 points.


----------



## steverob (2 Apr 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd April: 38.07 miles *- home, 1 mile lap around the block, then back home to change into something warmer(!), Aylesbury town centre, Fairford Leys, Quainton, Westcott, Ashendon, Wotton Underwood, Ludgershall, Grendon Underwood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/925378988 - 1 point

*Total so far: 21 points*


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*
Total 13 points.*


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2017)

*Jan 13 Points*
*Feb 16 Points*
*Mar 19 Points*

*April*
3rd April - 70 mile - Mow Cop and The wizard 3 points
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
5th April - 45 miles - Oulton Park 1 point
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13768873
11th April 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km 1 point
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
*April 19 Points*

*67 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides points.)


----------



## The Bystander (4 Apr 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points

April:
2nd *52.8km* MawsleyTT, Harrington, Rothwell, Old, Hannington, Orlingbury, home.
4th *60.6km* Desborough, Braybrooke, Gt.Oxenden, Clipston, Harrington, Lamport, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home

Total 10 points


----------



## Ice2911 (4 Apr 2017)

4/4/17 51 miles Thorpe, Rackheath,Salhouse,North Walsham,Acle,Filby,Caistor,Winterton ( pub for lunch) ,Martham,Ludham,Horning,Wroxham,Salhouse,Thorpe.

Beautiful day, first ride in shorts and short sleeved shirt. Garmin playing up and ended up with 4 sections and an 11 mile gap, this does not appeal to my OCD nature when I want to see a nice loop, time,aver speed etc.. I'm sure it's more user error as never YET planned a route on Garmin and transferred it and followed it successfully. It will happen.
2 points and total of 13.


----------



## L Q (5 Apr 2017)

Jan 22 miles was my maximum ride so failed.

16th Feb Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 51 miles

20th Feb Lincoln to Woodhall out to Horncastle and back to Lincoln 53 miles

22nd Feb Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 51 miles

27th Feb Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 51 miles

16th Mar Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 51 miles

20th Mar Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 54 miles

21st Mar Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln 42 miles

29th Mar Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln 42 miles

Still ahead of my target for the year so quite pleased.


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 Apr 2017)

Did another of my Lyminge - Elham valley loops today. Lovely day.
64 miles for 3 points.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 5.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 22.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 27.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Jon George (6 Apr 2017)

*6th April*
Halesworth - Walpole - Huntingfield (Huntingfield Arms) - Swan Green (Wrong turning by someone ... ) - Silverley's Green - Little Wittingham Green - Fressingfield - Chickering - Hoxne (The Swan) - Stradbroke - Laxfield - Heveningham - Walpole - Halesworth.
63.30 km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 9 Points
Target 54*


----------



## Saluki (7 Apr 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
07/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point

Yay, I am up to 5 points


----------



## Osprey (8 Apr 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 2 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 2 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th. *33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th. *36 miles*. *Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th.* 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 2 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th.* 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
Total points to date. 17.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Apr 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
12th March 2017
56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
18th March 2017
65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point
25th March 2017
55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017
100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points

8th April 2017
50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points

Running total - 13 points *- which is improving by the week...

Reports in the 'Your Ride Today' thread  although that will be in a little while as I need to put some beers in the fridge for later...


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 20
Points in all challenges 45


----------



## steverob (9 Apr 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd April: 38.07 miles *- home, 1 mile lap around the block, then back home to change into something warmer(!), Aylesbury town centre, Fairford Leys, Quainton, Westcott, Ashendon, Wotton Underwood, Ludgershall, Grendon Underwood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/925378988 - 1 point
*8th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butler's Cross, Great Hampden, Loosley Row, Bledlow (home of rock), Longwick, Ford, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/933337319 - 1 point

*Total so far: 22 points*


----------



## 13 rider (9 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 22
Points in all challenges 47


----------



## The Bystander (9 Apr 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points

April:
2nd *52.8km* MawsleyTT, Harrington, Rothwell, Old, Hannington, Orlingbury, home.
4th *60.6km* Desborough, Braybrooke, Gt.Oxenden, Clipston, Harrington, Lamport, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home
9th *62.3km* Loddington, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxenden, Welford, Naseby, Draughton, Lamport, Walgrave, home

Total 11 points


----------



## Effyb4 (9 Apr 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point

Total: 5 points


----------



## steverob (9 Apr 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd April: 38.07 miles *- home, 1 mile lap around the block, then back home to change into something warmer(!), Aylesbury town centre, Fairford Leys, Quainton, Westcott, Ashendon, Wotton Underwood, Ludgershall, Grendon Underwood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/925378988 - 1 point
*8th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butler's Cross, Great Hampden, Loosley Row, Bledlow (home of rock), Longwick, Ford, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/933337319 - 1 point
*9th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Wing, Cublington, Wingrave, Long Marston, Tring, Dancers End, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/935043480 - 1 point

*Total so far: 23 points*


----------



## aferris2 (9 Apr 2017)

Got another ride in for April.
09 Apr 2017 56.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/935118550 2 points
Total 9 points


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Apr 2017)

*8th Jan*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314

*26th Feb*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/880182134

*5th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/888220776

*11th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/895466201

*19th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/905773568

*26th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/914829544

*29th March*
50km - 1 point
Ride before working Sample Sale
https://www.strava.com/activities/918990662

*2nd April*
50km - 1 point
Going Off Road on the Synapse!
https://www.strava.com/activities/924426011

*9th April*
50Miles - 2 point
Richmond Park with Chow
https://www.strava.com/activities/934317614

Total Points: 10


----------



## Ice2911 (10 Apr 2017)

6/4/17 40.6 miles circular route Thorpe,Buxton,North Walsham,Horning,Wroxham, home
1 point
Total 14 points


----------



## Ice2911 (10 Apr 2017)

10/4/17 Round trip to Holt and back. 51 miles.
What is it with this thread, I find myself riding around the block as I get back to make sure it's over 50 miles, crazy!!!
2 points
Total16 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Apr 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926

Running total - 10 points


----------



## Spinney (10 Apr 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*
Running total - 14 points*


----------



## StuartG (11 Apr 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham

Total: 18 points


----------



## Jon George (11 Apr 2017)

*11th April*
Ipswich - Wherstead - Freston - Shop Corner - Erwarton - Shotley - Shotley Gate (The Shipwreck) - Shotley - Erwarton - Shop Corner - Harkstead (The Bakers' Arms) - Holbrook (The Compasses) - Chelmondiston - Pin Mill (Butt And Oyster) - Chelmondiston - Freston - Wherstead - Ipswich. 
52.22 km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 10 Points
Target 54*


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

Running total = 9 points


----------



## dickyknees (11 Apr 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home. 

*Total - 11 points. *


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2017)

January - March 24 points.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...50-mile-a-month-challenge.211906/post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

Total 25 points.


----------



## john59 (13 Apr 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit.Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

*Total, 12 points*


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey


Running total in this challenge 23
Points in all challenges 48


----------



## Saluki (13 Apr 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
07/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point 

Yay, I am up to 6 points and it's only half past April


----------



## StuartG (13 Apr 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham

Total: 20 points


----------



## Domus (13 Apr 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!

Total 13 points


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

Total 26 points.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Apr 2017)

12/4/17 Bexhill on Sea to Beachy head ( including a good hill for me, not many where I live) and back. 
1 point
Total 17.


----------



## Osprey (14 Apr 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th. *33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th. *36 miles*. *Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th.* 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th.* 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th *34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566

Total points to date. 21.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey
14th Apr 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed down the Beacon Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 24
Points in all challenges 49


----------



## steverob (14 Apr 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd April: 38.07 miles *- home, 1 mile lap around the block, then back home to change into something warmer(!), Aylesbury town centre, Fairford Leys, Quainton, Westcott, Ashendon, Wotton Underwood, Ludgershall, Grendon Underwood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/925378988 - 1 point
*8th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butler's Cross, Great Hampden, Loosley Row, Bledlow (home of rock), Longwick, Ford, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/933337319 - 1 point
*9th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Wing, Cublington, Wingrave, Long Marston, Tring, Dancers End, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/935043480 - 1 point
*14th April: 50.66 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Bledlow, Chinnor Hill, West Wycombe, Downley, Widmer End, Holmer Green, Amersham, Little Missenden, Great Missenden, Wendover, Weston Turville, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/941970160 - 2 points

*Total so far: 25 points*


----------



## 13 rider (15 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey
14th Apr 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed down the Beacon Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
15th Apr 37.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Markfield ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 25
Points in all challenges 53


----------



## tallliman (15 Apr 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198


Total 39 points


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 6.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 25.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 31.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Apr 2017)

Despite doom and gloom forecast, the weather has been fine, if a tads windy!
Had a 35mile bimble through the lanes- well 34 1/2 as I had a flat half a mile from home so had to hoof it!

Anyway, offending tube repaired and 1 point to the total.


----------



## Ice2911 (16 Apr 2017)

16/4/17 71km or 44 miles (resisted doing extra 6 for the 50 as had to get home ) Thorpe St Andrew, Buxton,Cawston,Reepham, two detours for closed roads, Sprowston and home 1 point
Total 18 points


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Apr 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586


----------



## Spinney (16 Apr 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride

*Running total - 17 points*


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Apr 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point
17th April 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/946110497 1 point

Total: 6 points


----------



## Ice2911 (17 Apr 2017)

17/4/17 Thorpe St Andrew via Wroxham to Sheringham, headwind all the way but lovely breakfast, home via Aylsham and Buxton. 60.1 miles 2 points
Total 20 points
Great way to spend an Easter Monday


----------



## steverob (17 Apr 2017)

* January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd April: 38.07 miles* - home, 1 mile lap around the block, then back home to change into something warmer(!), Aylesbury town centre, Fairford Leys, Quainton, Westcott, Ashendon, Wotton Underwood, Ludgershall, Grendon Underwood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/925378988 - 1 point
*8th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butler's Cross, Great Hampden, Loosley Row, Bledlow (home of rock), Longwick, Ford, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/933337319 - 1 point
*9th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Wing, Cublington, Wingrave, Long Marston, Tring, Dancers End, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/935043480 - 1 point
*14th April: 50.66 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Bledlow, Chinnor Hill, West Wycombe, Downley, Widmer End, Holmer Green, Amersham, Little Missenden, Great Missenden, Wendover, Weston Turville, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/941970160 - 2 points
*17th April: 62.72 miles* - home, Cublington, Wing, Soulbury, Stoke Hammond, a tour of Milton Keynes mainly on Redways and back roads (including Bletchley, Simpson, Shenley, Two Mile Ash, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, Puttenham, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881 - 3 points

*Total so far: 28 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (17 Apr 2017)

April to date.

3rd. https://www.strava.com/activities/926195466. 64.9km
6th https://www.strava.com/activities/930310862. 65.4km
11th https://www.strava.com/activities/937388396. 57.8km
13th https://www.strava.com/activities/937388396. 56.5km
15th https://www.strava.com/activities/943401191. 51.8km
17th https://www.strava.com/activities/945805928. 53.3km

29 points to date.


----------



## john59 (18 Apr 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit.Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

*Total, 13 points*


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey
14th Apr 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed down the Beacon Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
15th Apr 37.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Markfield ,Anstey
18th Apr 39.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby , Saxileby ,Asfordby ,Ratcliffe ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 26
Points in all challenges 54


----------



## Saluki (18 Apr 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
07/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point 
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun

Yay, I am up to 7 points and it's only half past April


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April* 33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April* 45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden. 

*
Total 15 points.*


----------



## The Bystander (19 Apr 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points

April:
2nd *52.8km* MawsleyTT, Harrington, Rothwell, Old, Hannington, Orlingbury, home.
4th *60.6km* Desborough, Braybrooke, Gt.Oxenden, Clipston, Harrington, Lamport, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home
9th *62.3km* Loddington, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxenden, Welford, Naseby, Draughton, Lamport, Walgrave, home
19th *66.6km* Harrington, Welford, Naseby, Draughton, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Old, home

Total 12 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey
14th Apr 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed down the Beacon Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
15th Apr 37.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Markfield ,Anstey
18th Apr 39.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby , Saxileby ,Asfordby ,Ratcliffe ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel,Anstey
20th Apr 50.7 miles 2 points
Empingham ,Manton, Braunston , Launde ,Medbourne ,Morcott ,Edith Weston ,Empingham 


Running total in this challenge 28
Points in all challenges 56


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 7.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 25.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 32.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Apr 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home. 
*20 April, 56.00 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 12 points. *


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 Apr 2017)

Today, another Kentish bimble! Out to Preston, Sarre, then back on a detour through Ash to Sandwich, returning via Staple, Wingham and Preston.
All added up to 51miles for 2 points.


----------



## steverob (22 Apr 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd April: 38.07 miles* - home, 1 mile lap around the block, then back home to change into something warmer(!), Aylesbury town centre, Fairford Leys, Quainton, Westcott, Ashendon, Wotton Underwood, Ludgershall, Grendon Underwood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/925378988 - 1 point
*8th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butler's Cross, Great Hampden, Loosley Row, Bledlow (home of rock), Longwick, Ford, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/933337319 - 1 point
*9th April: 31.49 miles* - home, Wing, Cublington, Wingrave, Long Marston, Tring, Dancers End, Wendover, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/935043480 - 1 point
*14th April: 50.66 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Bledlow, Chinnor Hill, West Wycombe, Downley, Widmer End, Holmer Green, Amersham, Little Missenden, Great Missenden, Wendover, Weston Turville, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/941970160 - 2 points
*17th April: 62.72 miles* - home, Cublington, Wing, Soulbury, Stoke Hammond, a tour of Milton Keynes mainly on Redways and back roads (including Bletchley, Simpson, Shenley, Two Mile Ash, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, Puttenham, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881 - 3 points
*22nd April: 31.79 miles* - home, Aston Clinton, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Askett, Cadsden, Butlers Cross, Wendover, Halton, home (briefly), 5 mile loop of Bierton and Hulcott, home (again) - https://www.strava.com/activities/953195286 - 1 point

*Total so far: 29 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
12th March 2017
56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
18th March 2017
65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point
25th March 2017
55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017
100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points

8th April 2017
50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*

*22nd April 2017
57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 14 points *- which will do, under the circumstances 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Ice2911 (22 Apr 2017)

22/4/17 32.11 miles, 50 km. Thorpe St Andrew, Acle,Halvergate,Freethorpe Brundall, home and around the block to make the 50km. Lovely ride and good company, even if I had to ride faster than I normally do. 1 point. 
Total 21 points


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey
14th Apr 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed down the Beacon Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
15th Apr 37.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Markfield ,Anstey
18th Apr 39.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby , Saxileby ,Asfordby ,Ratcliffe ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel,Anstey
20th Apr 50.7 miles 2 points
Empingham ,Manton, Braunston , Launde ,Medbourne ,Morcott ,Edith Weston ,Empingham
22nd Apr 105.2 miles 4 points
The Rutland Cicle Sportive with just 7447ft of climbing


Running total in this challenge 32
Points in all challenges 65


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey
14th Apr 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed down the Beacon Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
15th Apr 37.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Markfield ,Anstey
18th Apr 39.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby , Saxileby ,Asfordby ,Ratcliffe ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel,Anstey
20th Apr 50.7 miles 2 points
Empingham ,Manton, Braunston , Launde ,Medbourne ,Morcott ,Edith Weston ,Empingham
22nd Apr 105.2 miles 4 points
The Rutland Cicle Sportive with just 7447ft of climbing
23rd Apr 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 33
Points in all challenges 66


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April* 33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April* 45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April* 53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*
Total 18 points.*


----------



## Ice2911 (23 Apr 2017)

23/4/17 51.7 miles, 2 pointsThorpe St Andrew,Eaton,Carlton Rod,Pulhams,Stoke Holy cross,Trowse,Home. 7 of us out riding this morning and although slightly chilly to start with was a glorious morning and really lovely route.
Still loving riding my bike
Total 23 points and to think at the beginning of the year I would have been happy with 12 points one 50km a month.


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Apr 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point
17th April 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/946110497 1 point
23rd April 2017 - 57 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954542815 1 point

Total: 7 points


----------



## Renmurew (23 Apr 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points


Total 13 points


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Apr 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## Bazzer (27 Apr 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms 1 point

March
3rd (Couldn't sleep so go for a ride, ride) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton and a circuit of Croft 53.3kms 1 point
5th Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Woolston, Cadishead, Culcheth, Orford a circuit of Croft 53.7kms 1 point
7th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a loop through Risley added 51.3 kms 1 point
12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point

April
2nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 61.5 kms 1 point
3rd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a bit added 57kms 1 point

Running total 10 points


----------



## Sbudge (27 Apr 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## L Q (28 Apr 2017)

Jan 22 miles was my maximum ride so failed.

16th Feb Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 51 miles

20th Feb Lincoln to Woodhall out to Horncastle and back to Lincoln 53 miles

22nd Feb Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 51 miles

27th Feb Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 51 miles

16th Mar Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 51 miles

20th Mar Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln via Harby 54 miles

21st Mar Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln 42 miles

29th Mar Lincoln to Woodhall back to Lincoln 42 miles

25th April Lincoln to Woodhall then onto Market Rasen 54 miles

April has been a rubbish month for me distance wise, too many other things on and not enough time on the bike.


----------



## john59 (28 Apr 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit.Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

*Total, 14 points*


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Apr 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, home.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

02nd of April - 51.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, Codicote, Welwyn, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Preston, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637

28th of April - 73km - 1 point
Hitchin, Pirton, Shillington, Shefford, Old Warden, Cople, Cardington, Ireland, Campton, Apsley End, Pirton, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/961530479/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1493392925


Total 6 points.


----------



## dickyknees (28 Apr 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home. 
*20 April, 56.00 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*28 April, 56.50 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*Total - 13 points. *


----------



## Osprey (29 Apr 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th. *33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th. *36 miles*. *Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th.* 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th.* 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th *34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th.* 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

Total points to date. 25.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey
14th Apr 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed down the Beacon Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
15th Apr 37.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Markfield ,Anstey
18th Apr 39.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby , Saxileby ,Asfordby ,Ratcliffe ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel,Anstey
20th Apr 50.7 miles 2 points
Empingham ,Manton, Braunston , Launde ,Medbourne ,Morcott ,Edith Weston ,Empingham
22nd Apr 105.2 miles 4 points
The Rutland Cicle Sportive with just 7447ft of climbing
23rd Apr 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
29th Apr 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 34
Points in all challenges 67


----------



## gavgav (29 Apr 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

Running total = 10 points


----------



## Effyb4 (29 Apr 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point
17th April 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/946110497 1 point
23rd April 2017 - 57 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954542815 1 point
29th April 2017 - 64 km I rode to the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062751 cycled round London https://www.strava.com/activities/963062995 and cycled home from the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062871 - 1 point

Total: 8 points


----------



## al3xsh (29 Apr 2017)

*@13 rider - here you go! I've been a bit lame at logging rides here this month!

January

6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield
*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield
*19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Baslow - Chesterfield
*29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*February

3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Chesterfield
*16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield
*24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ambergate - Matlock - Winster - Beeley - Chesterfield

*March

4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield
*24th March - 33.8 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*31st March - 34.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Winster - Newhaven - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*April

15th April - 43.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ambergate - Matlock - Chesterfield
*19th April - 38.7 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Abney - Chesterfield
*22nd April - 41.7 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield
*28th April - 50.1 miles - 2 points!*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Hartington - Monyash - Over Haddon - Bakewell - Chesterfield

A bit of a better month this month, with some decent rides. A total of 250 miles for the month - but quite a lot is the 16 miles each way commute once or twice a week (if only that counted as one ride ... !

*Total = 17 points*


----------



## Hopey (29 Apr 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> Made it by the skin of my teeth! March ride; 31/3/17. https://www.strava.com/activities/922102805
> Edinburgh - Roslyn Chapel - Penicuik - Dalkeith - Musselburgh - Edinburgh
> 51.3km = 1 point.
> Total = 3 points. Goal = 13 points.



April Ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/962944784
Southern Borders Loop
*50.2 miles *(longest ride to date, I seem to keep saying that in this thread*) = 2 points*
Total: 5 Points. Goal: 13 points.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2017)

2nd Apr 37 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thorton ,Markfield ,Home for lunch, Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
8th Apr 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, Mt At Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
9th Apr 54.3 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Cropston,Cossington,Thrussington,Gaddesby,Seagrave,Sileby,Quorn,Switland,Cropston,Anstey
13th Apr 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley, Anstey
14th Apr 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed down the Beacon Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
15th Apr 37.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Markfield ,Anstey
18th Apr 39.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby , Saxileby ,Asfordby ,Ratcliffe ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel,Anstey
20th Apr 50.7 miles 2 points
Empingham ,Manton, Braunston , Launde ,Medbourne ,Morcott ,Edith Weston ,Empingham
22nd Apr 105.2 miles 4 points
The Rutland Cicle Sportive with just 7447ft of climbing
23rd Apr 32.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
29th Apr 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
30th Apr 32.1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 35
Points in all challenges 68


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Apr 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

Running total - 11 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Apr 2017)

I rode the Pilgrims Hospice ride today. Great cause and I thought, a better route, although it was a tads breezy on the homeward stretch!

Anyway, I did 87 miles for 3 points.

I make my total for the year 23 points.


----------



## Ice2911 (1 May 2017)

A very windy Tour de Broads 100 miles, I should have completed the 75 miles but being a muppet I missed the course split and ended up on the 100 course. My first 100 mile ride  4 points I'm guessing.
Total 27 points


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 8.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 25.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 33.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 May 2017)

My last qualifying rides of April:

20/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/950074580 54.8km - Rixton and Flixton
25/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/957292957 57.0km - Feldy and Knutsford
29/4 https://www.strava.com/activities/962984435 57.4km - Preston on the Hill and Daresbury.

and the first one of May:

1/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/965771135 54.6km - Wilmslow and over Wizard Hill.

Total year to date = 33 points.


----------



## Spinney (1 May 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
30th - 34 miles, 1 point - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*Running total - 18 points*


----------



## Sbudge (1 May 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## iandg (1 May 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*Total 16 points*


----------



## StuartG (1 May 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)

Total: 22 points


----------



## The Bystander (2 May 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points

May:
2nd *61.8km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, N&S Kilworth, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Draughton, Mawsley, home

Total 13 points


----------



## al3xsh (2 May 2017)

*January

6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Owler Bar - Padley Gorge - Grindleford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield
*14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield
*19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Baslow - Chesterfield
*29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*February

3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Chesterfield
*16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield
*24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ambergate - Matlock - Winster - Beeley - Chesterfield

*March

4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield
*24th March - 33.8 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*31st March - 34.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Winster - Newhaven - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*April

15th April - 43.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ambergate - Matlock - Chesterfield
*19th April - 38.7 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Abney - Chesterfield
*22nd April - 41.7 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield
*28th April - 50.1 miles - 2 points!*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Hartington - Monyash - Over Haddon - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*May

2nd May - 32.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Rowsley Bar (Top 100 climbs - number 34) - Chesterfield

On the score board early this month! I thought I'd do a nice loop out to Crich and back through Matlock, but on my way home a fit of stupidity overcame me and I decided to come up Rowsley Bar - the official top 100 climbs section is 0.6 miles at 12.5%, but the full climb is 1.2 miles at 11.2%!

Ouch!

*Total = 18 points*


----------



## StuartG (2 May 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)

Total: 24 points


----------



## dickyknees (2 May 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home. 
*20 April, 56.00 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*28 April, 56.50 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*May*
*02 May, 56.40 kms. 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bodorgan, Llangadwaladr, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, Llanfaelog, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Home
*
Total - 14 points.*


----------



## Ice2911 (2 May 2017)

2/5/17 Club ride tonight, Thorpe St Andrew,Ranworth,Acle, Brunel, Home plus around the block to make the extra mile to make the 50km. 1 point
Total 28 points.


----------



## StuartG (3 May 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)

Total: 26 points


----------



## al3xsh (5 May 2017)

*January*
6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points
10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point
14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point
19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point
29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point

*February*
3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point
16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point
24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point

*March*
4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point
24th March - 33.8 miles - 1 point
31st March - 34.4 miles - 1 point

*April*
15th April - 43.5 miles - 1 point
19th April - 38.7 miles - 1 point
22nd April - 41.7 miles - 1 point
28th April - 50.1 miles - 2 points

*May

2nd May - 32.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Rowsley Bar (Top 100 climbs - number 34) - Chesterfield

*2nd May - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Longstone Edge - Froggat - Chesterfield

Trying to tick off a few more of the veloviewer explorer squares on the ride today - now left with some awkward ones with no roads! But I had the chance to climb up Longstone edge and look out over the Peaks!

*Total = 19 points!*


----------



## Ice2911 (5 May 2017)

5/5/17 41.5 miles Thorpe St Andrew to the coast at Winterton and back. Unusually for me I got the wind on my back on the way home. Beautiful day for a bike ride, in my shorts for first time this year. 1 point
Total 29 points


----------



## cosmicbike (5 May 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 40.3 miles (64.9km). Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## Osprey (6 May 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th. *70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th.* 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th. *34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th. *37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th. *33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th. *36 miles*. *Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th.* 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th.* 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th *34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd. *63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th.* 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798

Total points to date. 26.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 May 2017)

*January:* 2 rides, 2 points
*February:* 2 rides, 2 points
*March: *2 rides, 2 points
*April*: 7 rides, 8 points

6 May: Saltcoats-Largs-skelmorlie & return, 52k, 1 point
7 May: Saltcoats-kilwinning-Cunninghamhead-Kilmarnock-Irvine-Saltcoats, 55k, 1 point
14 May: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Dunlop-Beith-Kilwinning-Saltcoats. 54k, 1 point
20 May: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Kilmaurs-Symington-Troon-Barrassie-Irvine-home (with a train trip in the middle cos I was running late!) 61k, 1 point
27 May: Saltcoats-kilwinning (train) Glengarnock Lochwinnoch Muirsheil country park Howwood Lochwinnoch (train) kilwinning home. 52km, 1 point

Total: 19 points


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 11 points


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 9.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 25.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 34.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## StuartG (6 May 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)

Total: 29 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 May 2017)

I did the Kent Harbours run today, together with a few of our exalted brethren.

I did 52 miles. With the headwind as it was was, it is worth quadruple points!!


But I shall only claim 2. Great day, though.


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April* 33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April* 45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April* 53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.

*May
1st May* 108 miles. 4 points. SCC Century Ride. Swinton, Eccles, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, home.
*
Total 22 points.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 May 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815

Running total - 12 points


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2017)

May 7th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice pies cafe and return


Running total in this challenge 35
Points in all challenges 68


----------



## Eribiste (7 May 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/974539537
A bit more work done today, up to the Malvern Hills and back to rack up 50km for May.


----------



## Effyb4 (7 May 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point
17th April 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/946110497 1 point
23rd April 2017 - 57 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954542815 1 point
29th April 2017 - 64 km I rode to the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062751 cycled round London https://www.strava.com/activities/963062995 and cycled home from the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062871 - 1 point
7th May 2017 - 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974916431 - 1 point

Total: 9 points


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
12th March 2017
56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
18th March 2017
65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point
25th March 2017
55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017
100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points
8th April 2017
50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*
*22nd April 2017
57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*6th May 2017
52.38km *- Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 15 points *- and I'm still in the challenge 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## steveindenmark (8 May 2017)

2nd January - 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

5 Points


----------



## Jon George (8 May 2017)

*8th May*
Ipswich - Thurleston - Henley - Ashbrocking - Helmingham - Otley - Grundisburgh - Culpho - Playford - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich - Foxhall - Nacton - Ipswich
50.77km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 11 Points
Target 54*


----------



## Saluki (8 May 2017)

Saluki said:


> 24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
> 10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
> 10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
> 30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
> ...


----------



## Renmurew (8 May 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point

Total 15 points


----------



## Jon George (9 May 2017)

*9th May*
(The same as yesterday - enjoyed it so much!) Ipswich - Thurleston - Henley - Ashbrocking - Helmingham - Otley - Grundisburgh - Culpho - Playford - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich - Foxhall - Nacton - Ipswich
50.90km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 12 Points
Target 54*


----------



## StuartG (9 May 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham

Total: 31 points


----------



## al3xsh (9 May 2017)

*January*
6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points
10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point
14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point
19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point
29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point

*February*
3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point
16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point
24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point

*March*
4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point
24th March - 33.8 miles - 1 point
31st March - 34.4 miles - 1 point

*April*
15th April - 43.5 miles - 1 point
19th April - 38.7 miles - 1 point
22nd April - 41.7 miles - 1 point
28th April - 50.1 miles - 2 points

*May

2nd May - 32.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Rowsley Bar (Top 100 climbs - number 34) - Chesterfield

*5th May - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Longstone Edge - Froggat - Chesterfield

*9th May - 55.4 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Wirksworth - Idridgehay - Carsington Water - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

Cold and lost! 

My garmin says the average temperature was 5.1 C - but it felt colder! And I had a route in mind (going across the north side of Carsington water and back through Bakewell) but I got lost coming through Wirksworth and ended up doing at least 15 miles more than I meant to. All the time cursing my cold toes and the fact that I'd put my cold weather tights away at the weekend and couldn't be bothered to fetch them for todays ride! 

*Total = 21 points!*


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 10.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 25.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 35.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## The Bystander (10 May 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points

May:
2nd *61.8km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, N&S Kilworth, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Draughton, Mawsley, home
10th *58.3km* Harrington, Naseby, Draughton, Lamport, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Walgrave, home

Total 14 points


----------



## Ice2911 (10 May 2017)

9/5/17 32 miles 50km Tuesday night ride from Thorpe St Andrew to Stumpshaw and back and round the block again! 1 point
Total 30 points


----------



## john59 (11 May 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864


*Total, 16 points*


----------



## Jon George (11 May 2017)

*11th May*
(Similar to Monday and Tuesday) Ipswich - Thurleston - Henley - Henley Cross Keys - Ashbrocking - Helmingham - Otley - Otley Green - Cloptoin Green - Grundisburgh - Culpho - Playford - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich (plus an annoying 'round-the-houses' to make up the distance. )
50.36km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 13 Points
Target 54*


----------



## Salty seadog (11 May 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point



Total 27 points.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 12.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 25.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far: 37.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Katherine (11 May 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April* 33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April* 45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April* 53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.

*May
1st May* 108 miles. 4 points. SCC Century Ride. Swinton, Eccles, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, home.
*7th May* 31 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Haigh Hall. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Hindley, pennington Green, Haigh, Aspull, Fourgates, Westhoughton, Little Huton, Walkden.
*9th May* 32 miles. 1 point. Winton, A57 Cadishead Way to Warburton Bridge, loops around Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley.
*14 th May* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Chelford. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthal, Snelson, Chelford, Lindow End, Mobberley, Morley Green. Ringway, Davenport Green, Wythenshaw, Chorlton, Stretford, Barton, Winton.

*Total 28 points.*


----------



## Ice2911 (11 May 2017)

11/5/17 50 km 32.3 miles. Thorpe St Andrew South Walsham Wroxham Salhouse home. What a glorious day and a lovely cake and coffee stop at Wroxham Barns. 1 point
Total 31 points


----------



## Jon George (12 May 2017)

*12th May*
Ipswich - Thurleston - Henley - Henley Cross Keys - Ashbrocking - Otley - Otley Green - Monewden - Hoo - Charsfield - Debach - Burgh - Grundisburgh - Culpho - Playford - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich.
50.69km
*1 Point *(4 this week! )

*Running Total 14 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Renmurew (12 May 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point

Total 16 points


https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2017)

May 7th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice pies cafe and return
May 13th 53.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Scaptoft, Whetstone ,Enderby ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 37
Points in all challenges 70


----------



## Ice2911 (13 May 2017)

12/5/17 35 miles Thorpe St Andrew Wroxham Aylsham ( cup of tea and cake provided by OH at Aylsham Heritage Centre- very nice) Buxton Home. New GPS so not indoor as photo shows. Not set up autostop on clock yet either. But did follow a complete route without a route calculation error- progress! 
1 point
Total 32 points


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2017)

May 7th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice pies cafe and return
May 13th 53.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Scaptoft, Whetstone ,Enderby ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 14th 59.5 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Rothley ,Charnwood forest charity ride 50m ,Rothley ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 39
Points in all challenges 72


----------



## NorthernDave (14 May 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
12th March 2017
56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
18th March 2017
65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point
25th March 2017
55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017
100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points
8th April 2017
50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*
*22nd April 2017
57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*6th May 2017
52.38km *- Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *1 point*

*13th May 2017
58.14km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby (again), Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner (again) and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 16 points *- and another qualifying ride done 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Eribiste (14 May 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/985837738

Managed to string another few kilometres together today on the British Heart Foundation's Cotswold 50 miler. I had to pedal a lot, and talk to the bike in the sternest terms to make it go up some of the hills, but what a view when one gets there! Lovely day for it too. Makes me glad I'm a cyclist.


----------



## Bazzer (14 May 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms 1 point

March
3rd (Couldn't sleep so go for a ride, ride) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton and a circuit of Croft 53.3kms 1 point
5th Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Woolston, Cadishead, Culcheth, Orford a circuit of Croft 53.7kms 1 point
7th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a loop through Risley added 51.3 kms 1 point
12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point

April
2nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 61.5 kms 1 point
3rd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a bit added 57kms 1 point

May
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 57.5kms 1 point
7th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 59kms 1 point
10th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 55kms 1 point
14th Risley, Glazebrook, Woolston, Warrington, Penketh, Burtonwood, Winwick, Orford, Birchwood, Risley and home 52kms 1 point

Running total 14 points


----------



## dickyknees (14 May 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home. 
*20 April, 56.00 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*28 April, 56.50 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*May*
*02 May, 56.40 kms. 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bodorgan, Llangadwaladr, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, Llanfaelog, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Home
*14 May, 59.85kms. 1 point*
Home, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trevor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home
*
Total - 15 points.*


----------



## Ice2911 (14 May 2017)

14/5/17 75 miles spring Sportive at Swanton Morley , 3 loops of 25 miles. Lovely ride, bit wet at the start but turned out lovely. 3 points
Total 35 points


----------



## Effyb4 (14 May 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point
17th April 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/946110497 1 point
23rd April 2017 - 57 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954542815 1 point
29th April 2017 - 64 km I rode to the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062751 cycled round London https://www.strava.com/activities/963062995 and cycled home from the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062871 - 1 point
7th May 2017 - 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974916431 - 1 point
14th May 2017 - 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/986180984 - 2 points

Total: 11 points


----------



## kapelmuur (16 May 2017)

Halfway through May.

4th https://www.strava.com/activities/970385112. 52.5km. Through Tatton Park, a loop to Pickmere and return.
6th https://www.strava.com/activities/973622837. 61.6km Acton Bridge & Norley.
9th https://www.strava.com/activities/978214389. 61.7km A loop into Cheshire with Plumley at halfway.
11th https://www.strava.com/activities/981127901 54.3km Laps of my own 10 mile TT circuit.
14th https://www.strava.com/activities/985432269 50.5km Carrington/Partington/Lymm.

38 points to date.


----------



## StuartG (16 May 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham

Total: 33 points


----------



## Saluki (18 May 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
07/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)

9 Points altogether


----------



## The Bystander (18 May 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points

May:
2nd *61.8km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, N&S Kilworth, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Draughton, Mawsley, home
10th *58.3km* Harrington, Naseby, Draughton, Lamport, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Walgrave, home
18th *55.6km* Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Great Creaton, Brixworth, Pitsford, Hannington, Old, Mawsley, home

Total 15 points


----------



## Bazzer (18 May 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms 1 point

March
3rd (Couldn't sleep so go for a ride, ride) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton and a circuit of Croft 53.3kms 1 point
5th Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Woolston, Cadishead, Culcheth, Orford a circuit of Croft 53.7kms 1 point
7th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a loop through Risley added 51.3 kms 1 point
12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point

April
2nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 61.5 kms 1 point
3rd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a bit added 57kms 1 point

May
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 57.5kms 1 point
7th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 59kms 1 point
10th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 55kms 1 point
14th Risley, Glazebrook, Woolston, Warrington, Penketh, Burtonwood, Winwick, Orford, Birchwood, Risley and home 52kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Partington, Carrington, Flixton, Urmston, Stretford, Irlam, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth 81 kms 2 points

Running total 16 points


----------



## al3xsh (18 May 2017)

*January*
6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points
10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point
14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point
19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point
29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point

*February*
3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point
16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point
24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point

*March*
4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point
24th March - 33.8 miles - 1 point
31st March - 34.4 miles - 1 point

*April*
15th April - 43.5 miles - 1 point
19th April - 38.7 miles - 1 point
22nd April - 41.7 miles - 1 point
28th April - 50.1 miles - 2 points

*May

2nd May - 32.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Rowsley Bar (Top 100 climbs - number 34) - Chesterfield

*5th May - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Longstone Edge - Froggat - Chesterfield

*9th May - 55.4 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Wirksworth - Idridgehay - Carsington Water - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*18th May - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

Quick blast round a familiar loop to stretch my legs and get out in the only decent day we've had this week! (I also went out on Tuesday in the p!ssing rain - and came home absolutely drenched ...)

*Total = 22 points!*


----------



## dickyknees (18 May 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home.
*20 April, 56.00 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*28 April, 56.50 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*May
02 May, 56.40 kms. 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bodorgan, Llangadwaladr, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, Llanfaelog, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Home
*14 May, 59.85kms. 1 point*
Home, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trevor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home
*18 May, 82.40 kms, 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
Total - 17 points.*


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2017)

Bazzer said:


> January
> 1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
> 2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
> 7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point
> ...



@Bazzer, you can claim 2 points for today's ride. 81km = 50 miles!


----------



## dickyknees (18 May 2017)

Well spotted Katherine, I also will edit/award myself 2 points for the 82 kms (51 miles) ride today.


----------



## Bazzer (19 May 2017)

Thank you Katherine. I thought the challenge 50km or 50m was 1 point per multiple. - Although I'll confess to not checking the rules.
It does however mean that the points challenge for next year becomes that teeny bit harder.


----------



## 13 rider (19 May 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Thank you Katherine. I thought the challenge 50km or 50m was 1 point per multiple. - Although I'll confess to not checking the rules.
> It does however mean that the points challenge for next year becomes that teeny bit harder.


Rough guide
50km 1 point 50 mile 2 points 100km 3 points 100 mile 4 points 200k. 5 points 200 mile your in the wrong challenge


----------



## NorthernDave (20 May 2017)

*7th Jan 2017
54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
21st Jan 2017
53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017
55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017
67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
12th March 2017
56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
18th March 2017
65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point
25th March 2017
55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017
100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points
8th April 2017
50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*
*22nd April 2017
57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*6th May 2017
52.38km *- Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *1 point*

*13th May 2017
58.14km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby (again), Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner (again) and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*20th May 2017
55.04km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 17 points *- and another qualifying ride survived 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## iandg (20 May 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point

*Total 17 points*


----------



## Eribiste (21 May 2017)

I must be on a roll this month; I might even be on the way to re-finding my cycling mojo!

Another 50kms around our local blossom trail this morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/998147663


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 May 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

Running total - 13 points


----------



## Bazzer (21 May 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms 1 point

March
3rd (Couldn't sleep so go for a ride, ride) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton and a circuit of Croft 53.3kms 1 point
5th Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Woolston, Cadishead, Culcheth, Orford a circuit of Croft 53.7kms 1 point
7th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a loop through Risley added 51.3 kms 1 point
12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point

April
2nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 61.5 kms 1 point
3rd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a bit added 57kms 1 point

May
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 57.5kms 1 point
7th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 59kms 1 point
10th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 55kms 1 point
14th Risley, Glazebrook, Woolston, Warrington, Penketh, Burtonwood, Winwick, Orford, Birchwood, Risley and home 52kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Partington, Carrington, Flixton, Urmston, Stretford, Irlam, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth 81 kms 2 points
21st Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Prestwich, Manchester centre, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Fernhead, Locking Stumps and home 82.5 kms 2 points

Running total 18 points


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2017)

May 7th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice pies cafe and return
May 13th 53.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Scaptoft, Whetstone ,Enderby ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 14th 59.5 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Rothley ,Charnwood forest charity ride 50m ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 21st 62.4 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Whetstone ,Twycross ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 42
Points in all challenges 75


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 May 2017)

The fair Mrs v R is off on the razzle with some girl friends. Seemed like a perfectly reasonable plan to use this opportunity to go for a ride. So I did!
Lovely sunny day in Kent so I had a 51mile bimble around my usual haunts and added another 2 points.


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 May 2017)

The fair Mrs v R is off on the razzle with some girl friends. Seemed like a perfectly reasonable plan to use this opportunity to go for a ride. So I did!
Lovely sunny day in Kent so I had a 51mile bimble around my usual haunts and added another 2 points.


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 May 2017)

^^^ a double post! God knows how that happened!
Won't claim double points though!


----------



## aferris2 (21 May 2017)

The ride for May is done!
21 May 2017 50.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/998650977 2 points
Total 11 points (into double figures!!)


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
07/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, I believe  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
11 Points altogether


----------



## Sbudge (21 May 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April* 33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April* 45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April* 53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.

*May
1st May* 108 miles. 4 points. SCC Century Ride. Swinton, Eccles, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, home.
*7th May* 31 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Haigh Hall. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Hindley, pennington Green, Haigh, Aspull, Fourgates, Westhoughton, Little Huton, Walkden.
*9th May* 32 miles. 1 point. Winton, A57 Cadishead Way to Warburton Bridge, loops around Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley.
*14 th May* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Chelford. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthal, Snelson, Chelford, Lindow End, Mobberley, Morley Green. Ringway, Davenport Green, Wythenshaw, Chorlton, Stretford, Barton, Winton
*21st May* 64 miles. 3 points. SCC ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel green, Winton.

*Total 31 points.*


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2017)

2nd January - 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

20th May 72km Denmark

21st May 63km Denmark

6 Points


----------



## Ice2911 (22 May 2017)

21/5/17 102 miles on Boudicca Sportive, 4 points. Snetterton to Docking and back, new personal record for longest distance, new personal record for amount of climbing, New personal 40 km record at silly speed at the start of ride when riding with rest of the club. Aaaah Garmin why do you tell me these things, just enjoy the ride  Settled down after first food stop and enjoyed the ride. Absolutely gorgeous day and a lovely route. If I think back to November I was happy with a 20 mile ride, boy am I addicted!
Total 39 points


----------



## The Bystander (23 May 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points

May:
2nd *61.8km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, N&S Kilworth, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Draughton, Mawsley, home
10th *58.3km* Harrington, Naseby, Draughton, Lamport, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Walgrave, home
18th *55.6km* Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Great Creaton, Brixworth, Pitsford, Hannington, Old, Mawsley, home
23rd *50.7km* Walgrave, Hannington, Holcot, Brixworth, Scaldwell, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home

Total 16 points


----------



## StuartG (23 May 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham

Total: 35 points


----------



## john59 (23 May 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864

23rd May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1001493338

*Total, 17 points*


----------



## dickyknees (23 May 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home.
*20 April, 56.00 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*28 April, 56.50 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*May
02 May, 56.40 kms. 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bodorgan, Llangadwaladr, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, Llanfaelog, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Home
*14 May, 59.85kms. 1 point*
Home, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trevor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*18 May, 82.40 kms, 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*22 May, 61.15 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Bodedern, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Rhosmeirch, Llangefni, Mona, Gwaichmai, Bryngwran, Caegeiliog, Valley, home.

*Total - 18 points.*


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2017)

*Jan 13 Points*
*Feb 16 Points*
*Mar 19 Points*

*April*
3rd April - 70 mile - Mow Cop and The wizard 3 points
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
5th April - 45 miles - Oulton Park 1 point
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13768873
11th April 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km 3 points
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
*April 19 Points*

*May*
23rd May - 100km (With a detour around Tatton Park) 110Km 3 points 
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
25th May 57km Arley and Tatton (A bit too hot.) 1 point
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21511530
31st May 125km Venetian Marina 3 points 
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21650575
*May 7 Points*

*June*
3rd June - 146km, 3 points
7th June - 102km, 3 Points
9th June - 101km, 3 points
13th June - 101km, 3 points
15th June - 110km, 3 points
19th June - Very Hot 100km, 3 points
21st June - Hot 101km, 3 points
26th June - 102km, 3 points 
30th June - 103km, 3 points
*June: 27 Points*

*101 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides points.)


----------



## 13 rider (24 May 2017)

May 7th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice pies cafe and return
May 13th 53.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Scaptoft, Whetstone ,Enderby ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 14th 59.5 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Rothley ,Charnwood forest charity ride 50m ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 21st 62.4 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Twycross ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 24th 32.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold, Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 43
Points in all challenges 76


----------



## al3xsh (24 May 2017)

*January*
6th Jan - 51.7 miles - 2 points
10th Jan - 31.3 miles - 1 point
14th Jan - 33.5 miles - 1 point
19th Jan - 35.3 miles - 1 point
29th Jan - 32.2 miles - 1 point

*February*
3rd Feb - 36.5 miles - 1 point
16th Feb - 37.4 miles - 1 point
24th Feb - 40.6 miles - 1 point

*March*
4th March - 35.9 miles - 1 point
24th March - 33.8 miles - 1 point
31st March - 34.4 miles - 1 point

*April*
15th April - 43.5 miles - 1 point
19th April - 38.7 miles - 1 point
22nd April - 41.7 miles - 1 point
28th April - 50.1 miles - 2 points

*May

2nd May - 32.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Rowsley Bar (Top 100 climbs - number 34) - Chesterfield

*5th May - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Longstone Edge - Froggat - Chesterfield

*9th May - 55.4 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Wirksworth - Idridgehay - Carsington Water - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*18th May - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*21st May - 33.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Grangemill - Beeley - Chesterfield

*23rd May - 41 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ringinglow - Ladybower - Hathersage - Beeley - Chesterfield

*Total = 24 points*


----------



## Salty seadog (24 May 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.



Total 30 points.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 May 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586
May 13th - 52.1 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Bidford on Avon, Long Marston, Stratford upon Avon, Wellsbourne, Batford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/983769825


----------



## al3xsh (25 May 2017)

*January - 6 points*

*February - 3 points*

*March - 3 points*

*April - 5 points*

*May

2nd May - 32.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Rowsley Bar (Top 100 climbs - number 34) - Chesterfield

*5th May - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Longstone Edge - Froggat - Chesterfield

*9th May - 55.4 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Wirksworth - Idridgehay - Carsington Water - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*18th May - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*21st May - 33.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Grangemill - Beeley - Chesterfield

*23rd May - 41 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ringinglow - Ladybower - Hathersage - Beeley - Chesterfield

*25th May - 36.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*Total = 25 points*


----------



## Jon George (25 May 2017)

*25th May*
Ipswich - Thurleston - Henley - Henley Cross Keys - Ashbrocking - Otley - Otley Green - Monewden - Hoo - Charsfield - Debach - Burgh - Grundisburgh - Culpho - Playford - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich.
51.16km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 15 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## dickyknees (25 May 2017)

*January
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home

*February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*March
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home.
*20 April, 56.00 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*28 April, 56.50 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.

*May
02 May, 56.40 kms. 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bodorgan, Llangadwaladr, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, Llanfaelog, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Home
*14 May, 59.85kms. 1 point*
Home, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trevor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*18 May, 82.40 kms, 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*22 May, 61.15 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Bodedern, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Rhosmeirch, Llangefni, Mona, Gwaichmai, Bryngwran, Caegeiliog, Valley, home.
*25 May, 61.8 kms. 1 very hot point (bailed out of an intended 50 miler, far to hot)*
Home, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*Total - 19 points.*


----------



## Spinney (25 May 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th = 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
Running total - 19 points*


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

23rd May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 13.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 34.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 23rd May ride): 47.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## iandg (25 May 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*Total 18 points*


----------



## dickyknees (26 May 2017)

*January 
2nd January - 55 kms. 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Carmel, Trearddur Bay, home.
*5th January - 59 kms. A very cold 1 point*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*8th January - 57.4 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, Valley, Trearddur Bay, home.
*10th January - 59 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*16th January - 56.6 kms. 1 point.*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*21st January - 67.75 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*30th January - 67.94 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home
*January - total 7 points

February
9th February - 57.48 kms. 1 point*
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Coedana, Llanerchymedd, Bachau, Rhosgoch, Llanbabo Llanddeusant, Valley, home.
*24th February - 58.42 kms. 1 point*
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch (front mech cable failure), Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.
*February - total 2 points

March - 1 point
1st March, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi - 55.31 kms. 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*April
11 April, 55.52 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Cae Glaw, RAF Valley, home.
*20 April, 56.00 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*28 April, 56.50 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Llangwyllog, Bodffordd, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay,home.
*April - total 3 points

May
02 May, 56.40 kms. 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Bodorgan, Llangadwaladr, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, Llanfaelog, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Home
*14 May, 59.85kms. 1 point*
Home, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trevor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*18 May, 82.40 kms, 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*22 May, 61.15 kms. 1 point. *
Home, Bodedern, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Rhosmeirch, Llangefni, Mona, Gwaichmai, Bryngwran, Caegeiliog, Valley, home.
*25 May, 61.8 kms. 1 very hot point (bailed out of an intended 50 miler, far to hot)*
Home, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*26 May, 82.12 kms, 2 very hot points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*May - total 8 points. 

Total - 21 points*


----------



## Bazzer (26 May 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms 1 point

March
3rd (Couldn't sleep so go for a ride, ride) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton and a circuit of Croft 53.3kms 1 point
5th Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Woolston, Cadishead, Culcheth, Orford a circuit of Croft 53.7kms 1 point
7th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a loop through Risley added 51.3 kms 1 point
12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point

April
2nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 61.5 kms 1 point
3rd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a bit added 57kms 1 point

May
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 57.5kms 1 point
7th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 59kms 1 point
10th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 55kms 1 point
14th Risley, Glazebrook, Woolston, Warrington, Penketh, Burtonwood, Winwick, Orford, Birchwood, Risley and home 52kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Partington, Carrington, Flixton, Urmston, Stretford, Irlam, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth 81 kms 2 points
21st Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Prestwich, Manchester centre, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Fernhead, Locking Stumps and home 82.5 kms 2 points
26th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 55kms 1 point

Running total 19 points


----------



## Salty seadog (26 May 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points



Total 32 points.


----------



## 13 rider (27 May 2017)

May 7th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice pies cafe and return
May 13th 53.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Scaptoft, Whetstone ,Enderby ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 14th 59.5 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Rothley ,Charnwood forest charity ride 50m ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 21st 62.4 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Twycross ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 24th 32.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold, Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 27th 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 44
Points in all challenges 77


----------



## Salty seadog (27 May 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.

1 point



Total 33 points.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2017)

*7th Jan 2017*
*54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*21st Jan 2017*
*53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017*
*55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017*
*67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*12th March 2017*
*56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*18th March 2017*
*65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point*
*25th March 2017*
*55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017*
*100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points*
*8th April 2017*
*50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*
*22nd April 2017*
*57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*6th May 2017
52.38km *- Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *1 point*

*13th May 2017
58.14km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby (again), Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner (again) and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*20th May 2017
55.04km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*27th May 2017
50.87 miles* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes, Whinmoor, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*Running total - 19 points *- and that's the first month this year where I've got a qualifying ride in on each weekend! 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## aferris2 (27 May 2017)

Second ride for May...
27 May 2017 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1008329284 2 points
Total 13 points


----------



## Effyb4 (28 May 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point
17th April 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/946110497 1 point
23rd April 2017 - 57 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954542815 1 point
29th April 2017 - 64 km I rode to the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062751 cycled round London https://www.strava.com/activities/963062995 and cycled home from the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062871 - 1 point
7th May 2017 - 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974916431 - 1 point
14th May 2017 - 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/986180984 - 2 points
27th May 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1008187512 - 1 point

Total: 12 points


----------



## Osprey (28 May 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

Total points to date. 33.


----------



## Saluki (28 May 2017)

24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
07/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, I believe  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
12 Points altogether


----------



## Ice2911 (28 May 2017)

28/5/17 62 Miles on a glorious day, lovely social ride To the The King’s Cafe in Shipdham and back. 3 points
Total 42 points


----------



## Bazzer (28 May 2017)

January
1st Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 52.03kms 1 point
2nd Glazebrook, Lymm, Grappenhall, Antrobus and part way to Knutsford before turning around. 52.94kms 1 point. Scary ride getting caught on rapidly freezing roads after the sun set.
7th Lowton, Leigh, Astley, Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth 54.04kms 1 point

February
26th Culcheth, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, Lymm, Latchford, Orford. 52.68kms 1 point

March
3rd (Couldn't sleep so go for a ride, ride) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton and a circuit of Croft 53.3kms 1 point
5th Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Woolston, Cadishead, Culcheth, Orford a circuit of Croft 53.7kms 1 point
7th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a loop through Risley added 51.3 kms 1 point
12th (Early morning stress reliever) Culcheth, Dunham, Bowden, Astley, Rostherne, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Lowton and home 58kms 1 point

April
2nd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 61.5 kms 1 point
3rd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back with a bit added 57kms 1 point

May
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 57.5kms 1 point
7th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth 59kms 1 point
10th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 55kms 1 point
14th Risley, Glazebrook, Woolston, Warrington, Penketh, Burtonwood, Winwick, Orford, Birchwood, Risley and home 52kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Partington, Carrington, Flixton, Urmston, Stretford, Irlam, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth 81 kms 2 points
21st Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Prestwich, Manchester centre, East Lancs to Lowton, WInwick, Fernhead, Locking Stumps and home 82.5 kms 2 points
26th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 55kms 1 point
28th Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Bamford, Rochdale, Castleton, Middleton, Blackely, Manchester, Salford, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Croft and home 100.5kms 3 points

Running total 22 points


----------



## Katherine (28 May 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April* 33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April* 45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April* 53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.

*May
1st May* 108 miles. 4 points. SCC Century Ride. Swinton, Eccles, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, home.
*7th May* 31 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Haigh Hall. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Hindley, pennington Green, Haigh, Aspull, Fourgates, Westhoughton, Little Huton, Walkden.
*9th May* 32 miles. 1 point. Winton, A57 Cadishead Way to Warburton Bridge, loops around Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley.
*14 th May* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Chelford. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthal, Snelson, Chelford, Lindow End, Mobberley, Morley Green. Ringway, Davenport Green, Wythenshaw, Chorlton, Stretford, Barton, Winton
*21st May* 64 miles. 3 points. SCC ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel green, Winton.
*28th May* 36 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and the back way out past United's training ground to Carrington, Flixton and over Irlam locks to the A57 Cadishead Way, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*Total 32 points.*


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 May 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, home.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

02nd of April - 51.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, Codicote, Welwyn, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Preston, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637

28th of April - 73km - 1 point
Hitchin, Pirton, Shillington, Shefford, Old Warden, Cople, Cardington, Ireland, Campton, Apsley End, Pirton, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/961530479/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1493392925

28th of May - 52.5 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Weston, Nasty, Westmill, Buntingford, Therfield, Sandon, Wallington, Baldock, Hitchin. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009729090/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1495978313

Total 7 points.


----------



## Renmurew (28 May 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

Total 19 points


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.



Total 35 points.


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2017)

May 7th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice pies cafe and return
May 13th 53.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Scaptoft, Whetstone ,Enderby ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 14th 59.5 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Rothley ,Charnwood forest charity ride 50m ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 21st 62.4 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Twycross ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 24th 32.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold, Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 27th 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
May 29th 56.9 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Sileby,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 46
Points in all challenges 82


----------



## Rustybucket (30 May 2017)

*8th Jan*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314

*26th Feb*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/880182134

*5th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/888220776

*11th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/895466201

*19th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/905773568

*26th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/914829544

*29th March*
50km - 1 point
Ride before working Sample Sale
https://www.strava.com/activities/918990662

*2nd April*
50km - 1 point
Going Off Road on the Synapse!
https://www.strava.com/activities/924426011

*9th April*
50Miles - 2 point
Richmond Park with Chow
https://www.strava.com/activities/934317614

*14th April*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/941250985
*
28th May*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009244103

Total Points: 12


----------



## Sbudge (30 May 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## john59 (30 May 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864

23rd May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1001493338

30th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1012580837

*Total, 18 points*


----------



## tallliman (30 May 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

Total 60 points


----------



## steverob (30 May 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*30th May: 33.68 miles *total across 3 separate rides - 1 point
*Ride 1:* 22.11 miles - home, Berryfields, Quainton, Carters Lane, Aylesbury Vale Parkway station - https://www.strava.com/activities/1012498745
*Ride 2:* 3.81 miles - Aylesbury Town station, Bierton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1012581348
*Ride 3:* 7.76 miles - home, Aylesbury western link road, back home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1013265234

*Total so far: 30 points*


----------



## The Bystander (31 May 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points

May:
2nd *61.8km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, N&S Kilworth, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Draughton, Mawsley, home
10th *58.3km* Harrington, Naseby, Draughton, Lamport, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Walgrave, home
18th *55.6km* Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Great Creaton, Brixworth, Pitsford, Hannington, Old, Mawsley, home
23rd *50.7km* Walgrave, Hannington, Holcot, Brixworth, Scaldwell, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home
31st *57.1km* Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Harrington, Lamport, Brixworth, Old, Hannington, Orlingbury, home

Total 17 points


----------



## Domus (1 Jun 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point

Total 22 points


----------



## Jon George (2 Jun 2017)

*1st June*
Ipswich - Wherstead - Bentley - Capel St Mary - Wenham - Holton St Mary - Higham - Stratford St Mary (The Swan) - Higham - Holton St Mary - Capel St Mary - Copdock - Ipswich.
52.29km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 16 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Spinney (2 Jun 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.

*Running total - 20 points*


----------



## Saluki (2 Jun 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, I believe  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
13 Points altogether


----------



## iandg (3 Jun 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*June
02 June *(75.4km) Westside Loop (cafe stop at Callanish, accidentally pressed the wrong buttons on GPS, 2 tracks) 1- https://www.strava.com/activities/1017819176 2-https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268 1 point

*Total 19 points*


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 12 points


----------



## Osprey (3 Jun 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030

Total points to date. 34.


----------



## Renmurew (3 Jun 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point

Total 20 points


----------



## Eribiste (4 Jun 2017)

Hello Folks, here's my June contribution https://www.strava.com/activities/1020175060 . Could be the first and last this month as I'm apparently going to be on other duties for the next few weekends.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2017)

June 4th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Wreake valley ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 49
Points in all challenges 89


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Jun 2017)

*January:* 2 rides, 2 points
*February:* 2 rides, 2 points
*March: *2 rides, 2 points
*April*: 7 rides, 8 points
*May*: 5 rides, 5 points

June 4: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon and back. 51k. 1 point
June 20: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon-Prestwick-Ayr and back. 51 miles, 2 points.
June 25: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Torranyard-Irvine-Saltcoats. 51k 1 point

Total: 23 points


----------



## steverob (4 Jun 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*4th June: 37.56 miles* - home, Quainton, Edgcott, Marsh Gibbon, Blackthorne, Piddington, Ludgershall, Kingswood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020713983 - 1 point

*Total so far: 31 points*


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Jun 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

02nd of April - 51.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, Codicote, Welwyn, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Preston, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637

28th of April - 73km - 1 point
Hitchin, Pirton, Shillington, Shefford, Old Warden, Cople, Cardington, Ireland, Campton, Apsley End, Pirton, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/961530479/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1493392925

28th of May - 52.5 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Weston, Nasty, Westmill, Buntingford, Therfield, Sandon, Wallington, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009729090/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1495978313

04 Jun 17 - 52km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, St Paul's Walden, Whitwell, Breachwood Green, Kimpton, Codicote, Gosmore, Hitchin. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1020871891/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1496587159

Total 8 points.


----------



## aferris2 (4 Jun 2017)

Good to get one ride in early!
04 June 2017 39.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1021005024 1 point
Total 14 points


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2017)

*7th Jan 2017*
*54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*21st Jan 2017*
*53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017*
*55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017*
*67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*12th March 2017*
*56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*18th March 2017*
*65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point*
*25th March 2017*
*55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017*
*100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points*
*8th April 2017*
*50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*
*22nd April 2017*
*57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*6th May 2017
52.38km *- Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*13th May 2017
58.14km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby (again), Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner (again) and the long way round to home. *1 point*
*20th May 2017
55.04km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*
*27th May 2017
50.87 miles* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes, Whinmoor, Manston and on to home. *2 points*
*
4th June 2017
56.56km* - Shadwell, Roundhay, Scott Hall, Moortown, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Scott Hall, Moortown, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Wyke Beck Way, Seacroft and on to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 20 points *- and I'm also past 1,000 miles cycling for the year to date 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Effyb4 (4 Jun 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point
17th April 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/946110497 1 point
23rd April 2017 - 57 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954542815 1 point
29th April 2017 - 64 km I rode to the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062751 cycled round London https://www.strava.com/activities/963062995 and cycled home from the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062871 - 1 point
7th May 2017 - 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974916431 - 1 point
14th May 2017 - 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/986180984 - 2 points
27th May 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1008187512 - 1 point
4th June 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1020461294 - 1 point

Total: 13 points


----------



## Bazzer (4 Jun 2017)

January
3 points

February
1 point

March
4 points

April
2 points

May
12 points

June
1st (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
4th Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Bamford, Rochdale, Castleton, Middleton, Blackely, Manchester, Salford, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Woolston, Croft, Culcheth, Croft and home 101kms 3 points
Running total 26 points

Edited to cut down the size of the post


----------



## Saluki (4 Jun 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, I believe  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
14 Points altogether


----------



## Ice2911 (7 Jun 2017)

Total was 42 points
29/5/17 62.8 miles 3 points Garmin is in two parts in pics below, two separate loops from mine. 
30/5/17 60 miles 2 points loop out to Aylsham 
31/5/17 48 miles 1 point Thorpe St Andrew to Sheringham followed by club ride loop. 
4/6/17 105 miles 4 points Norwich 100 ride with 3 others and a gorgeous day especially scenic along the North Norfolk Coast. 
Still loving riding my bike 
Total 52 points


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.

Total 36 points.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jun 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 40.3 miles (64.9km). Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home. 31.6 miles (50.9km). Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## Saluki (9 Jun 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
16 Points altogether


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jun 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

Total 37 points.


----------



## Renmurew (10 Jun 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

Total 23 points


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

Total 39 points.


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Jun 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006

Running total - 14 points


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2017)

June 4th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Wreake valley ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
June 11th 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey nice pies cafe . Cake and coffee consumed . Return to Anetey

Running total in this challenge 50
Points in all challenges 90


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jun 2017)

*7th Jan 2017*
*54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*21st Jan 2017*
*53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017*
*55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017*
*67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*12th March 2017*
*56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*18th March 2017*
*65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point*
*25th March 2017*
*55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017*
*100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points*
*8th April 2017*
*50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*
*22nd April 2017*
*57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*6th May 2017
52.38km *- Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*13th May 2017
58.14km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby (again), Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner (again) and the long way round to home. *1 point*
*20th May 2017
55.04km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*
*27th May 2017
50.87 miles* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes, Whinmoor, Manston and on to home. *2 points*
*
4th June 2017
56.56km* - Shadwell, Roundhay, Scott Hall, Moortown, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Scott Hall, Moortown, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Wyke Beck Way, Seacroft and on to home. *1 point

11th June 2017
52.85km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 21 points *- still behind this point last year, still grinding out those miles 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jun 2017)

January 3 points
February 1 point
March 4 points
April 2 points
May 12 points
June
1st (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
4th Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Bamford, Rochdale, Castleton, Middleton, Blackely, Manchester, Salford, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Woolston, Croft, Culcheth, Croft and home 101kms 3 points
11th Lowton, East Lancs to Windle then Crank and up the steep side of the hill before Upholland, Appley Bridge, Standish, WIgan, Ashton in Makerfield, Lowton, Croft and home.66kms 1 point 
Running total 27 points


----------



## Osprey (11 Jun 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195

Total points to date. 35.


----------



## Ice2911 (11 Jun 2017)

10/6/17 32 miles circuit from Thorpe St Andrew to Dilham and back via Horning. Very windy!
1 point
Total 53 points


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jun 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

Total 40 points.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jun 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.
Total 41 points


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham

Total: 37 points


----------



## Domus (13 Jun 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
Total 23 points


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jun 2017)

June 4th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Wreake valley ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
June 11th 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey nice pies cafe . Cake and coffee consumed . Return to Anstey
June 13th 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Thornton ,Newton Burgoland ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 52
Points in all challenges 92


----------



## The Bystander (14 Jun 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points

June:
14th *57.3km* Harrington, Arthingworth, Gt.Oxenden, Thorpe Underwood, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Old, home

Total 18 points


----------



## al3xsh (14 Jun 2017)

*January - 6 points*

*February - 3 points*

*March - 3 points*

*April - 5 points*

*May

2nd May - 32.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Rowsley Bar (Top 100 climbs - number 34) - Chesterfield

*5th May - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Longstone Edge - Froggat - Chesterfield

*9th May - 55.4 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Crich - Wirksworth - Idridgehay - Carsington Water - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*18th May - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*21st May - 33.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Grangemill - Beeley - Chesterfield

*23rd May - 41 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ringinglow - Ladybower - Hathersage - Beeley - Chesterfield

*25th May - 36.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*28th May - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*June*

*11th June - 40 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Newhaven - Youlgreave - Chesterfield

*14th June - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*Total = 28 points*


----------



## Saluki (15 Jun 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
17 Points altogether


----------



## Spinney (15 Jun 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*Running total - 21 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Jun 2017)

Unseasonable wind and rain meant a slow start to the month, but now half way through the year I managed my first imperial half of 2017 yesterday.

Qualifying rides since last update:

- 3/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1019128182. 52.0km Coffee stop at Jodrell Bank
- 9/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1027982132. 50.8km Pickmere loop
- 13/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1034308962. 58.5km Wincham/Plumley/Knutsford
- 15/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1037626983. 81.3km (50.2 miles) Alderley Edge/Lower Withington

48 points to date.


----------



## The Bystander (16 Jun 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points

June:
14th *57.3km* Harrington, Arthingworth, Gt.Oxenden, Thorpe Underwood, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Old, home
16th *50.8km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home

Total 19 points


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jun 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*17th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.
*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 40.3 miles (64.9km). Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home. 31.6 miles (50.9km). Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*16th June 2017*
Windsor Great Park loops. 31.5 miles (50.7km). Riding Time 2:48:32, Average Speed 11.2mph, Elevation Gain 1496ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. ICE Trice Q. 1 point.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2017)

*2017
January
4th January. 33 miles.* 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February. 37 miles*. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February. 34 miles.* 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February. 53 miles*. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. 37 miles. *1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February. 51 miles. *2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March*. 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March. *40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April* 33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April* 45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April* 53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.

*May
1st May* 108 miles. 4 points. SCC Century Ride. Swinton, Eccles, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, home.
*7th May* 31 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Haigh Hall. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Hindley, pennington Green, Haigh, Aspull, Fourgates, Westhoughton, Little Huton, Walkden.
*9th May* 32 miles. 1 point. Winton, A57 Cadishead Way to Warburton Bridge, loops around Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley.
*14 th May* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Chelford. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthal, Snelson, Chelford, Lindow End, Mobberley, Morley Green. Ringway, Davenport Green, Wythenshaw, Chorlton, Stretford, Barton, Winton
*21st May* 64 miles. 3 points. SCC ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel green, Winton.
*28th May* 36 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and the back way out past United's training ground to Carrington, Flixton and over Irlam locks to the A57 Cadishead Way, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*June
4th June* 51 miles. 2 points. SCC ride to Tatton with diversions for roadworks and ships. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Ashley, Altringham, Dunham, Partington. Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*11th June* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Croft. Winton, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford, Urmston, Irlam, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, Worsley, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford, Winton.

*Total 36 points. *


----------



## Saluki (17 Jun 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19 Points altogether


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2017)

*7th Jan 2017*
*54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*21st Jan 2017*
*53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017*
*55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017*
*67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*12th March 2017*
*56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*18th March 2017*
*65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point*
*25th March 2017*
*55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017*
*100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points*
*8th April 2017*
*50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*
*22nd April 2017*
*57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*6th May 2017
52.38km *- Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*13th May 2017
58.14km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby (again), Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner (again) and the long way round to home. *1 point*
*20th May 2017
55.04km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*
*27th May 2017
50.87 miles* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes, Whinmoor, Manston and on to home. *2 points*
*
4th June 2017
56.56km* - Shadwell, Roundhay, Scott Hall, Moortown, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Scott Hall, Moortown, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Wyke Beck Way, Seacroft and on to home. *1 point

11th June 2017
52.85km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point

17th June 2017
51.15 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *2 points*

*Running total - 23 points *- and only I can be daft enough to do an imperial half on the hottest day of the year _and_ choose a route where most of the last 10 miles is a) uphill and b) into a headwind... 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## aferris2 (17 Jun 2017)

Another ride for June. This time it's a metric ton!
17 Jun 2017 102.9km Strava 3 points
Total 17 points


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2017)

June 4th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Wreake valley ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
June 11th 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey nice pies cafe . Cake and coffee consumed . Return to Anstey
June 13th 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Thornton ,Newton Burgoland ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
June 18th 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 53
Points in all challenges 93


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jun 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 40.3 miles (64.9km). Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home. 31.6 miles (50.9km). Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*16th June 2017*
Windsor Great Park loops. 31.5 miles (50.7km). Riding Time 2:48:32, Average Speed 11.2mph, Elevation Gain 1496ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. ICE Trice Q. 1 point.

*18th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Kingston-Sunbury-Staines-Laleham-Home. 37.1 miles (59.7km). Riding Time 2:09:18, Average Speed 17.2mph, Elevation Gain 299ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Jun 2017)

June has been a bit hectic for me (enjoying myself!!) so have had little time to go on a run. Today dawned, stinking hot, so I took the opportunity to go for an early bimble through my usual haunts. Nearly got mown down by a local triathlon that used part of my route!!

Anyway, extremely pleasant, 35 miles for 1 point.

I shall now have a doze!


----------



## Bazzer (18 Jun 2017)

January 3 points
February 1 point
March 4 points
April 2 points
May 12 points
June
1st (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
4th Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Bamford, Rochdale, Castleton, Middleton, Blackely, Manchester, Salford, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Woolston, Croft, Culcheth, Croft and home 101kms 3 points
11th Lowton, East Lancs to Windle then Crank and up the steep side of the hill before Upholland, Appley Bridge, Standish, WIgan, Ashton in Makerfield, Lowton, Croft and home.66kms 1 point
16th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
18th Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Bamford, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup , Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home. 115kms 3 points.
Running total 31 points


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Jun 2017)

22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
19th February 2017 - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/872180536 1 point
12th March 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897442500 1 point
2nd April 2017 - 71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924820707 1 point
9th April 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934652500 1 point
17th April 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/946110497 1 point
23rd April 2017 - 57 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954542815 1 point
29th April 2017 - 64 km I rode to the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062751 cycled round London https://www.strava.com/activities/963062995 and cycled home from the station https://www.strava.com/activities/963062871 - 1 point
7th May 2017 - 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974916431 - 1 point
14th May 2017 - 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/986180984 - 2 points
27th May 2017 - 76 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1008187512 - 1 point
4th June 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1020461294 - 1 point
16th June 2017 - 58 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1042321457 - 1 point
18th June 2017 - 57 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1042321520 - 1 point

Total: 15 points


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jun 2017)

2nd January - 53km
https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

6 Points


----------



## dickyknees (19 Jun 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Lyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 22 points*


----------



## Saluki (19 Jun 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
20 Points altogether


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Jun 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

Running total - 15 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Jun 2017)

Following my Sunday whizz, detailed somewhere above, I decided that I enjoyed it so much that I would do it all over again!! So I did! Off to the sunny, steamy Kent countryside for a further 35 miles and 1 more point!
Have to rest for a bit now. Social engagements are looming!!


----------



## StuartG (20 Jun 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham

Total: 39 points


----------



## The Bystander (21 Jun 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points

June:
14th *57.3km* Harrington, Arthingworth, Gt.Oxenden, Thorpe Underwood, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Old, home
16th *50.8km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home
21st *54.3km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Lamport, Scaldwell, Walgrave, Holcot, Sywell, Orlingbury, Hannington, Old, home

Total 20 points


----------



## al3xsh (21 Jun 2017)

*January - 6 points*

*February - 3 points*

*March - 3 points*

*April - 5 points*

*May - 9 points*

*June*

*11th June - 40 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Newhaven - Youlgreave - Chesterfield

*14th June - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*15th June - 37 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Ashford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*21st June - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*Total = 30 points*


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jun 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.


*22 June 83.9 kms (52.16 miles) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 24 points*


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.

21st June, 64 miles. 10 miles round town, then Deal to Sandwich, meet some others and follow the 50km route of le tour de Sandwich. Then back to Deal then Sandwich again. 3 points.

Total 44 points


----------



## Saluki (23 Jun 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
21 Points altogether


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.

21st June, 64 miles. 10 miles round town, then Deal to Sandwich, meet some others and follow the 50km route of le tour de Sandwich. Then back to Deal then Sandwich again. 3 points.

23rd June, 71 miles. Up the hill through the lanes, Shepheardswell, Staple, Ash, Preston, Ramsgate, round the north Kent coast to Herne Bay. Train to Bekesbourne then riding back to Dover.
3 points.

Total 47 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2017)

June 4th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Wreake valley ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
June 11th 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey nice pies cafe . Cake and coffee consumed . Return to Anstey
June 13th 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Thornton ,Newton Burgoland ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
June 18th 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 24th 56 miles 2 points
Anstey , Cadeby ,Fenny Drayton ,Hartshill ,Ratcliffe Culley , Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 55
Points in all challenges 95


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jun 2017)

January 3 points
February 1 point
March 4 points
April 2 points
May 12 points
June
1st (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
4th Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Bamford, Rochdale, Castleton, Middleton, Blackely, Manchester, Salford, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Woolston, Croft, Culcheth, Croft and home 101kms 3 points
11th Lowton, East Lancs to Windle then Crank and up the steep side of the hill before Upholland, Appley Bridge, Standish, WIgan, Ashton in Makerfield, Lowton, Croft and home.66kms 1 point
16th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
18th Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Bamford, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup , Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home. 115kms 3 points.
23rd evening Birchwood then train to York, FNRttC to Hull. some (minor) exploring of Hull, before boarding train, then train to Manchester. Off the train early then Salford, Flixton, Irlam, Culcheth, Lowton with a couple of gratuitous loops around Croft before home 100.24miles on Garmin, but actually about 1.5 miles more due to not pressing the start button  4 points
Running total 35 points


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2017)

*7th Jan 2017*
*54.07km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*21st Jan 2017*
*53.99km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Hook Moor, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point*

*18th February 2017*
*55.71km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*11th March 2017*
*67.97km *- Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*12th March 2017*
*56.34km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Aberford (again), Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*18th March 2017*
*65.30km* - Murton, Heslington, Fulford, Bishopthorpe, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Bishopthorpe, Fulford, Heslington and back to Murton. *1 point*
*25th March 2017*
*55.28km* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*1st April 2017*
*100.08 miles (161.06km)* - Murton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Wetwang, Sledmere, Rudston, Burton Fleming, Leavening, Sand Hutton, Osbaldwick, Murton. *4 points*
*8th April 2017*
*50.25 miles (80.87km)* - Shadwell, Wike, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston, Pendas Fields and up to home with a final loop around the block. *2 points*
*22nd April 2017*
*57.93km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*6th May 2017
52.38km *- Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*13th May 2017
58.14km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby (again), Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner (again) and the long way round to home. *1 point*
*20th May 2017
55.04km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Newall, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*
*27th May 2017
50.87 miles* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes, Whinmoor, Manston and on to home. *2 points*
*
4th June 2017
56.56km* - Shadwell, Roundhay, Scott Hall, Moortown, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Scott Hall, Moortown, Meanwood, Headingley, Meanwood, Moortown, Roundhay, Wyke Beck Way, Seacroft and on to home. *1 point

11th June 2017
52.85km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point

17th June 2017
51.15 miles* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *2 points

24th June 2017
54.07km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*Running total - 24 points *- and a second consecutive month where I've managed a qualifying ride each weekend... 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jun 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586
May 13th - 52.1 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Bidford on Avon, Long Marston, Stratford upon Avon, Wellsbourne, Batford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/983769825
June 24th - 42.2 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Morton Baggot, Lowsonford, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1051255800


----------



## tallliman (25 Jun 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

Total 69 points


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2017)

June 4th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Wreake valley ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
June 11th 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey nice pies cafe . Cake and coffee consumed . Return to Anstey
June 13th 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Thornton ,Newton Burgoland ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
June 18th 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 24th 56 miles 2 points
Anstey , Cadeby ,Fenny Drayton ,Hartshill ,Ratcliffe Culley , Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
June 25th 63.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice pies cafe ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 58
Points in all challenges 105


----------



## steverob (25 Jun 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*4th June: 37.56 miles* - home, Quainton, Edgcott, Marsh Gibbon, Blackthorne, Piddington, Ludgershall, Kingswood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020713983 - 1 point
*25th June: 36.74 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Bishopstone, Haddenham, Towersey, Chinnor, Saunderton, Princes Risborough, Little Kimble, Stoke Mandeville (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1053646376 - 1 point

*Total so far: 32 points*


----------



## dickyknees (25 Jun 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
22 June 83.9 kms (52.16 miles) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
June 25th - 54.2 kms (33.47miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 25 points*


----------



## john59 (26 Jun 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864

23rd May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1001493338

30th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1012580837

26th June. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1054795608

*Total, 19 points*


----------



## The Bystander (26 Jun 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points

June:
14th *57.3km* Harrington, Arthingworth, Gt.Oxenden, Thorpe Underwood, Lamport, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Old, home
16th *50.8km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, home
21st *54.3km* Cransley, Thorpe Malsor, Lamport, Scaldwell, Walgrave, Holcot, Sywell, Orlingbury, Hannington, Old, home
26th *59km* Draughton, BramptonValleyWay, Mkt.Harborough, Foxton Locks, Mkt.Harborough, BVW, Lamport, Old, home

Total 21 points


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 14.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 43.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 26th June ride): 57.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Jun 2017)

Rain forecast, so off early to beat it! Played safe and did a series of small circuits not too far from home in case the rain came early. Still hasn't arrived but we are promised bucketloads within the hour!

Anyway, clocked up 33 miles , so, 1 more point.


----------



## Sbudge (27 Jun 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## al3xsh (28 Jun 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*

*June*

*11th June - 40 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Newhaven - Youlgreave - Chesterfield

*14th June - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*15th June - 37 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Ashford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*21st June - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*23rd June - 35 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Old Brampton - Chesterfield

*26th June - 36 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Longstone Edge - Frogatt - Chesterfield

*Total = 32 points*


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Jun 2017)

*8th Jan*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314

*26th Feb*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/880182134

*5th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/888220776

*11th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/895466201

*19th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/905773568

*26th March*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Twyford loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/914829544

*29th March*
50km - 1 point
Ride before working Sample Sale
https://www.strava.com/activities/918990662

*2nd April*
50km - 1 point
Going Off Road on the Synapse!
https://www.strava.com/activities/924426011

*9th April*
50Miles - 2 point
Richmond Park with Chow
https://www.strava.com/activities/934317614

*14th April*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/941250985
*
28th May*
50km - 1 point
Windsor/Ascot loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009244103

*4th June*
50km - 1 point
Twyford / Drift Road loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/1020243822

*11th June*
50Miles - 2 point
Richmond Park 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1031143561


Total Points: 15


----------



## Jon George (29 Jun 2017)

*29th June*
Ipswich - Claydon - Coddenham - Gosbeck - Helmingham - Otley - Ashbrocking - Witnesham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
51.95km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 17 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Saluki (30 Jun 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
22 Points altogether


----------



## Osprey (1 Jul 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066

Total points to date. 39.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jul 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge *24 points

1st July 2017*

*72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points

Running total - 27 points* - and by heck that was harder than I thought it would be. Still, it's my first metric century / 3 pointer this year (I did an imperial century in April) and the total keeps creeping up 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home

23 Points altogether


----------



## steverob (2 Jul 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*1st July: 43.72 miles* - RSPB Otmoor, Beckley, Horton-cum-Studley, Elsfield, Noke, Islip, Charlton-on-Otmoor, Murcott, Arncott, Ludgershall, Kingswood, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1062578332 - 1 point

*Total so far: 33 points*


----------



## aferris2 (2 Jul 2017)

2nd July 2017 64.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1064046056 1 point
Total 18 points


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Jul 2017)

*
January:* 2 rides, 2 points
*February:* 2 rides, 2 points
*March: *2 rides, 2 points
*April*: 7 rides, 8 points
*May*: 5 rides, 5 points
*June*: 3 rides, 4 points

July 2: Saltcoats-Largs and back with a loop to make it up to 51k. 1 point.
July 14: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Kilmaurs and back home. 53k, 1 point
July 22: Saltcoats-Largs and a bit extra, then back. 51k 1 point

Total: 26 points


----------



## Renmurew (2 Jul 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point

Total 24 points


----------



## Katherine (2 Jul 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jul 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 40.3 miles (64.9km). Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home. 31.6 miles (50.9km). Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*16th June 2017*
Windsor Great Park loops. 31.5 miles (50.7km). Riding Time 2:48:32, Average Speed 11.2mph, Elevation Gain 1496ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. ICE Trice Q. 1 point.

*18th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Kingston-Sunbury-Staines-Laleham-Home. 37.1 miles (59.7km). Riding Time 2:09:18, Average Speed 17.2mph, Elevation Gain 299ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*July 2017*
Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 42.2 miles (57.9km). Riding Time 2:39:24, Average Speed 15.9mph, Elevation Gain 1512ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## john59 (3 Jul 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864

23rd May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1001493338

30th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1012580837

26th June. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1054795608

3rd July. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1065322811

*Total, 20 points*


----------



## dickyknees (3 Jul 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Lyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
July
July 2nd - 102 kms (63.41 miles) 3 points*
Home, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay (again), Home
*
Total - 25 points*


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jul 2017)

*Jan 13 Points*
*Feb 16 Points*
*Mar 19 Points*
*April 19 Points*
*May 7 Points*
*June 27 Points*

*July
3rd July - 100km, 3 points
5th July -105km, 3 points
7th July - 101km, 3 points
12th July - 100km 3 points
14th July - 100km 3 points
17th July - 117km 3 points
20th July - 112km 3 points
24th July - 102km, 3 points
25th July - 109km, 3 points
31st July - 100km, 3 points*
*July: 30** Points*

*131 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides points.)


----------



## Jon George (3 Jul 2017)

*3rd July*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Witnesham - Swilland - Otley - Helmingham - Framsden - Otley Green - Otley - Clopton - Grundisburgh - Playford - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich.
50.58km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 18 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Sbudge (3 Jul 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## The Bystander (4 Jul 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points

July :
4th *53.6km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Draughton, Lamport, Old, home

Total 22 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Jul 2017)

Got the first July ride in early!! Nothing grand, just a 35 mile bimble through the lanes.

1 point


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Jul 2017)

Got the first July ride in early!! Nothing grand, just a 35 mile bimble through the lanes.

1 point


----------



## kapelmuur (4 Jul 2017)

The remainder of qualifying rides for June.
20th June https://www.strava.com/activities/1045967761. 70.5km To Goostrey, hot - tar melting on some roads.
22nd June https://www.strava.com/activities/1048631028. 52.0km. Fooled by the weather forecast, it promised dry  but it rained for 2 hours.
30th June https://www.strava.com/activities/1060734651. 54.6km. Rowlinson's Green.

Plus a couple for July.
1st July https://www.strava.com/activities/1062443866. 55.1km Intended a longer ride, but was asked the way to Jodrell Bank by a couple of lost cyclists, decided to show them the way and then stopped for coffee which left me short of time.
4th July https://www.strava.com/activities/1066825668. 59.9km. Arley Hall.

Points to date = 53.


----------



## iandg (5 Jul 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*June
02 June *(75.4km) Westside Loop (cafe stop at Callanish, accidentally pressed the wrong buttons on GPS, 2 tracks) 1- https://www.strava.com/activities/1017819176 2-https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268 1 point

*July
05 July *(118.2km) Stornoway -Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1068819607 2 Points

*Total 21 points*


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*Total for the year 40 points.*


----------



## Jon George (6 Jul 2017)

*6th July*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Kirton - The Trimleys - Felixstowe - The Trimleys - Nacton - Ipswich.
50.89km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 19 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Domus (6 Jul 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
Total 24 points


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home

25 Points altogether


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Jul 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915
July 6th - 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723

Running total - 16 points


----------



## Saluki (7 Jul 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home

26 Points altogether


----------



## gavgav (8 Jul 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 13 points


----------



## Effyb4 (8 Jul 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point

Total: 16 points


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

8th July 2017, 81 km (50 miles) Main ride 49 miles: Tod, Littleborough, Saddleworth, Marsden, Scammonden, Booth Wood, Hubberton Green, 'royd, A646 home. 1 mile short so got the singlespeed bike out and did that to the supermarket and back.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 16.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 47.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 8th July ride): 63.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## steverob (9 Jul 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*1st July: 43.72 miles* - RSPB Otmoor, Beckley, Horton-cum-Studley, Elsfield, Noke, Islip, Charlton-on-Otmoor, Murcott, Arncott, Ludgershall, Kingswood, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1062578332 - 1 point
*9th July: 50.21 miles* - home, Aston Abbotts, Stewkley, Mursley, Whaddon, Middle Weald, Deanshanger, Wicken, Akeley, Buckingham, East Claydon, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1075147547 - 2 points

*Total so far: 35 points*


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2017)

Points Jan to July 58
July 9th 68.6 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe , Wymeswold ,Barrow Anstey


Running total in this challenge 61
Points in all challenges 108


----------



## Spinney (9 Jul 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton

*Running total - 22 points*


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Jul 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

02nd of April - 51.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, Codicote, Welwyn, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Preston, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637

28th of April - 73km - 1 point
Hitchin, Pirton, Shillington, Shefford, Old Warden, Cople, Cardington, Ireland, Campton, Apsley End, Pirton, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/961530479/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1493392925

28th of May - 52.5 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Weston, Nasty, Westmill, Buntingford, Therfield, Sandon, Wallington, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009729090/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1495978313

04 Jun 17 - 52km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, St Paul's Walden, Whitwell, Breachwood Green, Kimpton, Codicote, Gosmore, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1020871891/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1496587159

08 Jul 17 - 55.5km - 1 point
Hitchin, Letchworth, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Abington Piggotts, Steeple Morden, Hinksworth, Baldock, Letchworth, Hitchin. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1075460917/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1499615756

Total 9 points.


----------



## Jon George (10 Jul 2017)

*10th July*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Henley - Hemingstone - Coddenham - Claydon - Bramford - Flowton - Burstal - Ipswich.
50.52km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 20 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## al3xsh (11 Jul 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*

*June*

*11th June - 40 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Newhaven - Youlgreave - Chesterfield

*14th June - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*15th June - 37 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Taddington - Ashford - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*21st June - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*23rd June - 35 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Beeley - Old Brampton - Chesterfield

*26th June - 36 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Longstone Edge - Frogatt - Chesterfield

*30th June - 56 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Belper - Carsington Water - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*July*

*5th July - 51 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Ashford - Chesterfield

*10th July - 36 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chesterfield

*Total = 37 points*


----------



## tallliman (11 Jul 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033

Total 76 points


----------



## Katherine (11 Jul 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.

*Total for the year 41 points.*


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jul 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Lyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
July
July 2nd - 102 kms (63.41 miles) 3 points*
Home, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay (again), Home
*July 9th - 138 kms (86 miles) 3 points*
Cardiff - Velothon Wales

*Total - 28 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586
May 13th - 52.1 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Bidford on Avon, Long Marston, Stratford upon Avon, Wellsbourne, Batford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/983769825
June 24th - 42.2 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Morton Baggot, Lowsonford, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1051255800
July 9th - 53.7 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Welford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1074700237


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jul 2017)

July 7: Home > Kendal > Levens > Witherslack > Lindale & return. 33.8 miles / 54.3 km / 1 point

July 11 Home > Kendal > Levens > Witherslack > Lindale > Cartmel Fell & return. 40.1 miles / 64.5 km / 1 point

Total points to date: 2


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jul 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Lyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
July
July 2nd - 102 kms (63.41 miles) 3 points*
Home, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay (again), Home
*July 9th - 138 kms (86 miles) 3 points*
Cardiff - Velothon Wales
*July 12 - (32.66 miles)*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, home.

*Total - 29 points*


----------



## Renmurew (12 Jul 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point
12 July cycle - 32 miles local roads- https://www.strava.com/activities/1079685148 - 1 point

Total 25 points


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.

*Total for the year 42 points.*


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jul 2017)

2nd January - 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/15977772


7 Points


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jul 2017)

Points Jan to July 58
July 9th 68.6 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe , Wymeswold ,Barrow Anstey
July 13th 38.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ashby de la Zouch ,Coalville ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 62
Points in all challenges 109


----------



## john59 (13 Jul 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864

23rd May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1001493338

30th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1012580837

26th June. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1054795608

3rd July. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1065322811

12th July. Usual 54 km circuit. 1point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1079638770

*Total, 21 points*


----------



## StuartG (13 Jul 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)


Total: 46 points


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jul 2017)

2nd January - 53km

https://www.strava.com/activities/803752675

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark




8 points


----------



## dickyknees (15 Jul 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Lyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
July
July 2nd - 102 kms (63.41 miles) 3 points*
Home, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay (again), Home
*July 9th - 138 kms (86 miles) 3 points*
Cardiff - Velothon Wales
*July 12 - 52.5 kms (32.66 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, home.
*July 14 - 51.3 kms (31.9 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Bodedern, Valley, home. 

*Total - 30 points*


----------



## steverob (16 Jul 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*1st July: 43.72 miles* - RSPB Otmoor, Beckley, Horton-cum-Studley, Elsfield, Noke, Islip, Charlton-on-Otmoor, Murcott, Arncott, Ludgershall, Kingswood, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1062578332 - 1 point
*9th July: 50.21 miles* - home, Aston Abbotts, Stewkley, Mursley, Whaddon, Middle Weald, Deanshanger, Wicken, Akeley, Buckingham, East Claydon, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1075147547 - 2 points
*16th July: 50.45 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Great Kimble, Longdown Hill, Great Missenden, Frith Hill, Chesham, Chenies, Chorleywood, Little Chalfont, Amersham, Hyde Heath, Wendover, Weston Turville, Broughton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086124622 - 2 points

*Total so far: 37 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jul 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

9 points


----------



## Domus (16 Jul 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
Total 25 points


----------



## Bazzer (16 Jul 2017)

Time for an update
January - June 35 points
Got another one in at the end of June but not posted before the end of the month because of time constraints. As @13 rider will have drawn the line, not being counted. 

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
Running total 38 points


----------



## The Bystander (17 Jul 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July :
4th *53.6km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Draughton, Lamport, Old, home
17th *57.4km* Finedon, Irthlingborough, Ringstead, Woodford, Slipton, Cranford, Burton Latimer, Finedon, home

Total 23 points


----------



## dickyknees (17 Jul 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Lyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
July
July 2nd - 102 kms (63.41 miles) 3 points*
Home, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay (again), Home
*July 9th - 138 kms (86 miles) 3 points*
Cardiff - Velothon Wales
*July 12 - 52.5 kms (32.66 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, home.
*July 14 - 51.3 kms (31.9 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Bodedern, Valley, home. 
*July 17 - 83.2 kms (51.7 miles) 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 32 points*


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

8th July 2017, 81 km (50 miles) Main ride 49 miles: Tod, Littleborough, Saddleworth, Marsden, Scammonden, Booth Wood, Hubberton Green, 'royd, A646 home. 1 mile short so got the singlespeed bike out and did that to the supermarket and back. 2 points.

13th July, 71 km (44 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Scar Top, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Wycoller (cafe), Trawden, Coldwell, Haggate, Worthorne, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point.

16th July, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 18.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 47.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 16th July ride): 65.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Spinney (18 Jul 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens

*Running total - 23 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Jul 2017)

Did another Sarre Loop this morning. Grand weather, nice ride. 
It's a nice relief. My hip is knackered so I can't walk any distance but I can ride. Onward and upward!!

Anyway, enough of my drivel, 33 miles, 1 point.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Jul 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point

Snuck in another one as not in work today and after a morning's gardening, time for a reward in the 
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
Running total 39 points


----------



## StuartG (18 Jul 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hil-Tatsfield-Sydenham


Total: 47 points


----------



## al3xsh (19 Jul 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*

*July*

*5th July - 51 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Ashford - Chesterfield

*10th July - 36 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chesterfield

*17th July - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield

*Total = 38 points*


----------



## Sbudge (20 Jul 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?

3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond


(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home

27 Points altogether


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jul 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.
th July, 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne ,Lyden, shepheardswell, Nonnington, and back to Sandwich and on to Deal with a bit of pootling around town. 1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.

21st June, 64 miles. 10 miles round town, then Deal to Sandwich, meet some others and follow the 50km route of le tour de Sandwich. Then back to Deal then Sandwich again. 3 points.

23rd June, 71 miles. Up the hill through the lanes, Shepheardswell, Staple, Ash, Preston, Ramsgate, round the north Kent coast to Herne Bay. Train to Bekesbourne then riding back to Dover.
3 points.

19th July 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne, Lydden, Shepheardswell, Nonnington, Sandwich and on to Deal with some pootling around town. 1 point.

20th July, 35 miles, bit round town then meet at deal, 18 miles off road on the mtb from Deal round the villages to Sandwich and back to Deal then back to Dover by road. 1 point.

Total 49 points


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Jul 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points

Total: 23 points


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jul 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.
th July, 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne ,Lyden, shepheardswell, Nonnington, and back to Sandwich and on to Deal with a bit of pootling around town. 1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.

21st June, 64 miles. 10 miles round town, then Deal to Sandwich, meet some others and follow the 50km route of le tour de Sandwich. Then back to Deal then Sandwich again. 3 points.

23rd June, 71 miles. Up the hill through the lanes, Shepheardswell, Staple, Ash, Preston, Ramsgate, round the north Kent coast to Herne Bay. Train to Bekesbourne then riding back to Dover.
3 points.

19th July 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne, Lydden, Shepheardswell, Nonnington, Sandwich and on to Deal with some pootling around town. 1 point.

20th July, 35 miles, bit round town then meet at deal, 18 miles off road on the mtb from Deal round the villages to Sandwich and back to Deal then back to Dover by road. 1 point.

21st July 36 miles. Sandwich, Ramsgate, Round town a bit, back to Sandwich and on to Deal. 1 point.

Total 50 points


----------



## gavgav (22 Jul 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

Running total = 14 points


----------



## Eribiste (23 Jul 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1097073491/segments/27009246561

Just about scraped in a bare 50 kilometres before the end of July look. My first longer ride since knocking my rib cage about in mid June. Unfit, so slow, but no pain!


----------



## Jon George (23 Jul 2017)

*23rd July*
Ipswich - Claydon - Creeting St Peter - Stonham Aspal - Pettaugh - Framsden - Otley - Tuddenham - Ipswich.
52.38km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 21 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Katherine (23 Jul 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Henyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.

*Total for the year 44 points.*


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Jul 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point

Total: 24 points


----------



## steverob (23 Jul 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*1st July: 43.72 miles* - RSPB Otmoor, Beckley, Horton-cum-Studley, Elsfield, Noke, Islip, Charlton-on-Otmoor, Murcott, Arncott, Ludgershall, Kingswood, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1062578332 - 1 point
*9th July: 50.21 miles* - home, Aston Abbotts, Stewkley, Mursley, Whaddon, Middle Weald, Deanshanger, Wicken, Akeley, Buckingham, East Claydon, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1075147547 - 2 points
*16th July: 50.45 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Great Kimble, Longdown Hill, Great Missenden, Frith Hill, Chesham, Chenies, Chorleywood, Little Chalfont, Amersham, Hyde Heath, Wendover, Weston Turville, Broughton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086124622 - 2 points
*23rd July: 51.99 miles* - home, Waddesdon Hill, Chearsley, Shabbington, Worminghall, Wheatley, Little Milton, Tetsworth, Thame, Haddenham, loop around Aylesbury, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097493387 - 2 points

*Total so far: 39 points*


----------



## Saluki (23 Jul 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles

29 Points altogether


----------



## Bazzer (23 Jul 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook*, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms
* Found it really interesting to see how nature is reclaiming the section of the road closed to vehicles. A mini highlight of the journey. 
Running total 41 points


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.
th July, 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne ,Lyden, shepheardswell, Nonnington, and back to Sandwich and on to Deal with a bit of pootling around town. 1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.

21st June, 64 miles. 10 miles round town, then Deal to Sandwich, meet some others and follow the 50km route of le tour de Sandwich. Then back to Deal then Sandwich again. 3 points.

23rd June, 71 miles. Up the hill through the lanes, Shepheardswell, Staple, Ash, Preston, Ramsgate, round the north Kent coast to Herne Bay. Train to Bekesbourne then riding back to Dover.
3 points.

19th July 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne, Lydden, Shepheardswell, Nonnington, Sandwich and on to Deal with some pootling around town. 1 point.

20th July, 35 miles, bit round town then meet at deal, 18 miles off road on the mtb from Deal round the villages to Sandwich and back to Deal then back to Dover by road. 1 point.

21st July 36 miles. Sandwich, Ramsgate, Round town a bit, back to Sandwich and on to Deal. 1 point.

23rd July 66 miles. To and from the station and did the "Cols de Rye" ride as organised by nick saddlesore in the link below.
Cols de Rye 23.07.17 3 points.

Total 53 points.


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Jul 2017)

*Jan to June Points: 15*

*2nd July*
50km - 1 point
Wedding Anniversary Ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/1063526665

*16th July*
50km - 1 point
Full Beans on Drift road (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1085732031


*Total Points: 17*


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

8th July 2017, 81 km (50 miles) Main ride 49 miles: Tod, Littleborough, Saddleworth, Marsden, Scammonden, Booth Wood, Hubberton Green, 'royd, A646 home. 1 mile short so got the singlespeed bike out and did that to the supermarket and back. 2 points.

13th July, 71 km (44 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Scar Top, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Wycoller (cafe), Trawden, Coldwell, Haggate, Worthorne, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point.

16th July, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

20th July: 51 km (32 miles).Tod, Heb, Br., Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Lane, Shield Hall Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Tod: 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 19.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 51.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 22nd July ride): 70.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Spinney (25 Jul 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe

*Running total - 24 points*


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jul 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Lyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
July
July 2nd - 102 kms (63.41 miles) 3 points*
Home, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay (again), Home
*July 9th - 138 kms (86 miles) 3 points*
Cardiff - Velothon Wales
*July 12 - 52.5 kms (32.66 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, home.
*July 14 - 51.3 kms (31.9 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Bodedern, Valley, home. 
*July 26 - 51.5 kms (32 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trevor X roads, Llanfigael, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, South Stack hill, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Total - 31 points*


----------



## al3xsh (26 Jul 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*

*July*

*5th July - 51 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Ashford - Chesterfield

*10th July - 36 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chesterfield

*17th July - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield

*21st July - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Frogatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*24th July - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Taddington - Ashford - Chesterfield

*Total = 40 points*


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home




30 points


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Jul 2017)

I don't plan to do another 50km ride this month, so here are the rest of my qualifying rides in July.

6/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070159755 59.9km. Dunham Town/Warburton/Dunham Park.
9/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1074609386 51.4km. Sale Moor/Heald Green/Wilmslow. 
13/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1081209558 61.6km. Arley Hall circuit.
15/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1084609452 50.4km. Dunham Park/Wincham.
18/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1089272716 68.9km. Comberbatch/Frandley.
20/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1092624359 58.8km. Airport City/Ollerton.
22/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1096077017 57.2km. Mobberley to Bosley.
25/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1100530202 50.3miles (2 points) Big Jodrell Bank loop.
28/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/1105321533 59.1km. circuits in the Mobberley area.

63 points to date.


----------



## al3xsh (28 Jul 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*

*July*

*5th July - 51 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Ashford - Chesterfield

*10th July - 36 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chesterfield

*17th July - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield

*21st July - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Frogatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*24th July - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Taddington - Ashford - Chesterfield

*27th July - 42.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield

*Total = 41 points*


----------



## Jon George (29 Jul 2017)

*29th July*
Ipswich - Bramford - Somersham - Barking - Needham Market - Creeting St Mary - Forward Green - Mendlesham - Wetheringsett - Mickfield - Crowfield - Hemmingstone - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich.
68.14km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 22 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jul 2017)

Points Jan to July 58
July 9th 68.6 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe , Wymeswold ,Barrow Anstey
July 13th 38.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ashby de la Zouch ,Coalville ,Anstey
July 14th 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Scraptoft ,Cold Newton ,Barkby ,Syston ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Cornish holiday
July 17th 31.1 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Rejerrah ,Goonhavern ,Perranporth ,Threemile Stone ,Callstick ,Perranporth ,Holywell Bay
July 20th 31.7 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newquay ,Watergate Bay ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 23rd 37.1 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Perranporth ,Mount Hawks ,Porthtowan ,St Agnes ,Holywell Bay
July 25th 34.9 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Quintrell Downs ,St Columb Major ,Colan ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 27th 50.9 miles 2 points
Holywell Bay ,,Goonhavern ,Penstraze ,Blackwater ,Porthtowan ,Perranporth ,Holywell Bay


Running total in this challenge 69
Points in all challenges 116


----------



## steverob (29 Jul 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*1st July: 43.72 miles* - RSPB Otmoor, Beckley, Horton-cum-Studley, Elsfield, Noke, Islip, Charlton-on-Otmoor, Murcott, Arncott, Ludgershall, Kingswood, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1062578332 - 1 point
*9th July: 50.21 miles* - home, Aston Abbotts, Stewkley, Mursley, Whaddon, Middle Weald, Deanshanger, Wicken, Akeley, Buckingham, East Claydon, Quainton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1075147547 - 2 points
*16th July: 50.45 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Great Kimble, Longdown Hill, Great Missenden, Frith Hill, Chesham, Chenies, Chorleywood, Little Chalfont, Amersham, Hyde Heath, Wendover, Weston Turville, Broughton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086124622 - 2 points
*23rd July: 51.99 miles* - home, Waddesdon Hill, Chearsley, Shabbington, Worminghall, Wheatley, Little Milton, Tetsworth, Thame, Haddenham, loop around Aylesbury, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097493387 - 2 points
*29th July: 63.62 miles* - home, Weston Turville, Marsworth, Ivinghoe, Eaton Bray, Tilsworth, Toddington, Westoning, Steppingley, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603 - 3 points

*Total so far: 42 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jul 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge *24 points

1st July 2017:*
*72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:*
*51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point

Running total - 28 points* - a metric half to close off the month. I started off with high hopes for July but it just hasn't happened this month. At least I'm still in the challenge 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2017)

Points Jan to July 58
July 9th 68.6 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe , Wymeswold ,Barrow Anstey
July 13th 38.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ashby de la Zouch ,Coalville ,Anstey
July 14th 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Scraptoft ,Cold Newton ,Barkby ,Syston ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Cornish holiday
July 17th 31.1 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Rejerrah ,Goonhavern ,Perranporth ,Threemile Stone ,Callstick ,Perranporth ,Holywell Bay
July 20th 31.7 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newquay ,Watergate Bay ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 23rd 37.1 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Perranporth ,Mount Hawks ,Porthtowan ,St Agnes ,Holywell Bay
July 25th 34.9 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Quintrell Downs ,St Columb Major ,Colan ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 27th 50.9 miles 2 points
Holywell Bay ,Goonhavern ,Penstraze ,Blackwater ,Porthtowan ,Perranporth ,Holywell Bay
Back on home roads 
July 39th 35.4 mile 1 point 
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Belton ,Ravenstone ,Coalville ,Thornton ,Anstey 

Running total in this challenge 70
Points in all challenges 117


----------



## Bazzer (30 Jul 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms 3 points
Last one for the month. Not the ride I had planned and not as much as my legs wanted, but head and legs not on the same page.
30th Lowton, Atherton, Botlon, Radcliffe, Prestwich, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernehead, Birchwood, Culcheth, Croft and home. 8.15kms 2 points

Running total 44 points[/QUOTE]


----------



## dickyknees (30 Jul 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June
June 18th - 67.62 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Lyn Llywenan Trefor x-roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
July
July 2nd - 102 kms (63.41 miles) 3 points*
Home, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llanerchymedd, Llynfaes, Gwalchmai, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay (again), Home
*July 9th - 138 kms (86 miles) 3 points*
Cardiff - Velothon Wales
*July 12 - 52.5 kms (32.66 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, South Stack, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor Xroads, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, home.
*July 14 - 51.3 kms (31.9 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llangefni, Rhosmeirch, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*July 26 - 51.5 kms (32 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trevor X roads, Llanfigael, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, South Stack hill, Trearddur Bay, home.
*July 30 - 160.90 kms (100 miles) 4 points*
Prudential Ride London 100 plus 4.5 miles from hotel to start. 
*
Total - 35 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Jul 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915
July 6th - 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269

Running total - 19 points


----------



## Eribiste (31 Jul 2017)

Another nice morning on Sunday, so I took the opportunity to grab another 50k ride for July. https://www.strava.com/activities/1108134120


----------



## Spinney (31 Jul 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*Running total - 25 points*


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2017)

Points Jan to July 58
July 9th 68.6 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe , Wymeswold ,Barrow Anstey
July 13th 38.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ashby de la Zouch ,Coalville ,Anstey
July 14th 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Scraptoft ,Cold Newton ,Barkby ,Syston ,Rothley ,Anstey
Cornish holiday
July 17th 31.1 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Rejerrah ,Goonhavern ,Perranporth ,Threemile Stone ,Callstick ,Perranporth ,Holywell Bay
July 20th 31.7 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newquay ,Watergate Bay ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 23rd 37.1 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Perranporth ,Mount Hawks ,Porthtowan ,St Agnes ,Holywell Bay
July 25th 34.9 mile 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Quintrell Downs ,St Columb Major ,Colan ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 27th 50.9 miles 2 points
Holywell Bay ,Goonhavern ,Penstraze ,Blackwater ,Porthtowan ,Perranporth ,Holywell Bay
Back on home roads
July 39th 35.4 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Belton ,Ravenstone ,Coalville ,Thornton ,Anstey
July 31st 56.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Thornton ,Ibstock ,Ashby de la Zouch ,Snarestone ,Kirby Muxloe ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 71
Points in all challenges 125


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Jul 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915
July 6th - 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

Running total - 20 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Aug 2017)

Another Sarre Loop today. Nothing exciting, just an area that I enjoy riding through.
Enough of my artistic side, 34 miles for 1 point.

( As far as the challenge goes, it's a bit pointless as I have been told that my new hip will be attached next month . Unlikely to be much riding for the rest of the year!!)


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Aug 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915
July 6th - 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523
August 1st 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242

Running total - 21 points


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?
3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond
1st August - 54.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1112516637) - Testing new commute then a random NW London wander...very random

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Aug 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915
July 6th - 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523
August 1st 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090

Running total - 22 points


----------



## Bazzer (3 Aug 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Another Sarre Loop today. Nothing exciting, just an area that I enjoy riding through.
> Enough of my artistic side, 34 miles for 1 point.
> 
> ( As far as the challenge goes, it's a bit pointless as I have been told that my new hip will be attached next month . Unlikely to be much riding for the rest of the year!!)



Hopefully your recovery will faster than you anticipate. A friend of mine has had both of his done. Both times his recovery was faster than mine when I broke my femur in two places and he is 10 years older than me.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Aug 2017)

*Jan: 13 Points*
*Feb: 16 Points*
*Mar: 19 Points*
*April: 19 Points*
*May: 7 Points*
*June: 27 Points*
*July: 30** Points*

*Aug*
*4th Aug - Breezy 108km,* Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. *3 Points*
*7th Aug - 109km,* Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.* 3 Points*
*15th Aug - 100km* Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back* 3 Points
17th Aug - 127km *Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back *3 Points*
*23rd Aug - 100km *Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton* 3 points*
*25th Aug - 100km *Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley* 3 Points
30th Aug - 100km *Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley* 3 Points*
*Aug: 21 Points

152 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides points.)


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Aug 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915
July 6th - 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523
August 1st 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282

Running total - 23 points


----------



## Domus (5 Aug 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
August 5 Radcliffe, Bury, Rawtenstall, Helmshore up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 32.04 miles 1 point
Total 26 points


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Aug 2017)

*January:* 2 rides, 2 points
*February:* 2 rides, 2 points
*March: *2 rides, 2 points
*April*: 7 rides, 8 points
*May*: 5 rides, 5 points
*June*: 3 rides, 4 points
*July*: 3 rides, 3 points

August 5: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Lochwinnoch-Quarriers-Johnstone - 58k - 1 point
August 6: Saltcoats-Largs-Brisbane Glen-Loch Thom & back. 72k, 1 point
August 13: Saltcoats-Irvine-Dundonald-Symington-Troon-home, 55k, 1 point
August 20: Saltcoats-Largs and back, 51k, 1 point
August 27: Saltcoats-Kilmarnock and back, 51k. 1 point

Total: 31 points


----------



## Spinney (5 Aug 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*August
5th - 39.7 miles, 1 point* - Aberystwyth, Ystwyth trail, various unpronounceable villages, Devil's Bridge, Aberystwyth. Details here, incl. some pics.

*Running total - 26 points*


----------



## steverob (5 Aug 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*5th August: 59.46 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Ford, Longwick, Chinnor, {joined second half of the CycleChat Chilterns ride}, Thame, Chearsley, Pitchcott, Cublington, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1118740950 - 2 points

*Total so far: 44 points*


----------



## Bazzer (5 Aug 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms 3 points
30th Lowton, Atherton, Botlon, Radcliffe, Prestwich, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernehead, Birchwood, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81.5kms 2 points

August
4th/5th Croft, Orford, Warrington centre, back to Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford, Manchester, then FNRrttC Manchester, Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Blackburn, Longridge, Glasson Dock, Lancaster, Morecambe, back to Lancaster, train back to Warrington, then, Woolston, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, then home 201.4 kms 4 points


Running total 48 points


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Aug 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 40.3 miles (64.9km). Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home. 31.6 miles (50.9km). Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*16th June 2017*
Windsor Great Park loops. 31.5 miles (50.7km). Riding Time 2:48:32, Average Speed 11.2mph, Elevation Gain 1496ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. ICE Trice Q. 1 point.

*18th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Kingston-Sunbury-Staines-Laleham-Home. 37.1 miles (59.7km). Riding Time 2:09:18, Average Speed 17.2mph, Elevation Gain 299ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*July 2017*
Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 42.2 miles (57.9km). Riding Time 2:39:24, Average Speed 15.9mph, Elevation Gain 1512ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*4th August 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Chobham-Home. 34.4 miles (57.9km). Riding Time 2:07:01, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1332ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## gavgav (6 Aug 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 15 Points


----------



## Eribiste (6 Aug 2017)

A good ride round this morning on an Evesham Wheelers Audax to clock up a generous wodge of kilometres for August, 107 klicks overall today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1120687927


----------



## Saluki (6 Aug 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle




32 points


----------



## iandg (7 Aug 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*June
02 June *(75.4km) Westside Loop (cafe stop at Callanish, accidentally pressed the wrong buttons on GPS, 2 tracks) 1- https://www.strava.com/activities/1017819176 2-https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268 1 point

*July
05 July *(118.2km) Stornoway -Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1068819607 2 Points

*August
06 August *(50.3km) Achmore - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/1119661650 1Point

*Total 22 points*


----------



## al3xsh (7 Aug 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*

*July*

*5th July - 51 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Edale - Peak Forest - Ashford - Chesterfield

*10th July - 36 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Matlock - Chesterfield

*17th July - 35.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield

*21st July - 32 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Frogatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*24th July - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Taddington - Ashford - Chesterfield

*27th July - 42.4 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield

*30th July - 32.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Chatsworth - Chesterfield

*August

3rd August - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Chatsworth - Longstone Edge - Eyam - Chesterfield
*
5th August - 50.1 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Tideswell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*
7th August - 37 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*Total = 46 points*


----------



## Domus (8 Aug 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
August 5 Radcliffe, Bury, Rawtenstall, Helmshore up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 32.04 miles 1 point
August 8 Mum's again in the drizzle. 36.88 miles 1 point

Total 27 points


----------



## Sbudge (8 Aug 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?
3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond
1st August - 54.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1112516637) - Testing new commute then a random NW London wander...very random
8th August - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1123583989) - Head-clearer ride. Edgware, Harrow, Wembley, West Hampstead

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## dickyknees (8 Aug 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June - total 1 point. 
July - total 13 points

August
August 08 - 52.6 kms(32.73 miles)*
Home, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Trearddur Bay, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor X roads, Bodedern (busy with Eisteddfod traffic) Valley, home.
*
Total - 36 points*


----------



## The Bystander (10 Aug 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points

August
10th *57km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Walgrave, home

Total 24 points


----------



## 13 rider (10 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 73
Points in all challenges 127


----------



## Bazzer (10 Aug 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms 3 points
30th Lowton, Atherton, Botlon, Radcliffe, Prestwich, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernehead, Birchwood, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81.5kms 2 points

August
4th/5th Croft, Orford, Warrington centre, back to Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford, Manchester, then FNRrttC Manchester, Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Blackburn, Longridge, Glasson Dock, Lancaster, Morecambe, back to Lancaster, train back to Warrington, then, Woolston, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, then home 201.4 kms 4 points.
10th Melling, Aughton, Ormskirk, Lathom, Birscough, Ormskirk, Southport, Formby, Sefton, Melling. 72 kms 1 point


Running total 49 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Aug 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915
July 6th - 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523
August 1st 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos

Running total - 24 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Aug 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739
Mar 12th - 51.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322
Apr 2nd - 52.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795
May 7th - 65.6 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454
June 11th - 52.7 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915
July 6th - 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523
August 1st 50.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos

Running total - 25 points


----------



## Saluki (11 Aug 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull




33 points


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*June
02 June *(75.4km) Westside Loop (cafe stop at Callanish, accidentally pressed the wrong buttons on GPS, 2 tracks) 1- https://www.strava.com/activities/1017819176 2-https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268 1 point

*July
05 July *(118.2km) Stornoway -Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1068819607 2 Points

*August
06 August *(50.3km) Achmore - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/1119661650 1Point
*09 August *(51.6km) Hebridean CC Club Ride: Breascleit - Callanish - Achmore loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1125713539 1 Point

*Total 23 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Aug 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013

Running total - 26 points


----------



## 13 rider (12 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 75
Points in all challenges 129


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge *24 points

1st July 2017:*
*72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:*
*51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point


Running total - 29 points* - a metric half to get a qualifying ride in for this month. I'm still struggling for bike time (along with the hit my fitness is taking as a result), so I'm glad to keep the challenge going 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## gavgav (12 Aug 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

Running total = 16 Points


----------



## gavgav (12 Aug 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

Running total = 16 Points


----------



## Eribiste (13 Aug 2017)

August must be a good month for harvesting rides, here's another, up to British Camp on the Malverns and back. I added a couple of twiddly fol-de-rols at the end to get up to the 50km mark.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1130880935


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 13th 73.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey Kegworth ,Castle Donington ,Melbourne ,Ashby ,Measham ,Heather ,Thornton ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 78
Points in all challenges 132


----------



## aferris2 (13 Aug 2017)

August ride done. 58.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131552362 1 point
Total 19 points


----------



## Bazzer (13 Aug 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms 3 points
30th Lowton, Atherton, Botlon, Radcliffe, Prestwich, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernehead, Birchwood, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81.5kms 2 points

August
4th/5th Croft, Orford, Warrington centre, back to Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford, Manchester, then FNRrttC Manchester, Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Blackburn, Longridge, Glasson Dock, Lancaster, Morecambe, back to Lancaster, train back to Warrington, then, Woolston, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, then home 201.4 kms 4 points.
10th Melling, Aughton, Ormskirk, Lathom, Birscough, Ormskirk, Southport, Formby, Sefton, Melling. 72 kms 1 point
11th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
13th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and HIgher Whitley, Antrobus, Appleton, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81 kms 2 points


Running total 52points


----------



## steverob (13 Aug 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*5th August: 59.46 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Ford, Longwick, Chinnor, {joined second half of the CycleChat Chilterns ride}, Thame, Chearsley, Pitchcott, Cublington, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1118740950 - 2 points
*13th August: 35.59 miles* - Cheddington station, Ivinghoe Aston, Ivinghoe Beacon climb and descent, Northall, Stanbridge, Leighton Buzzard, Mentmore, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1131748982 - 1 point

*Total so far: 45 points*


----------



## Saluki (13 Aug 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle




34 points


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Aug 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

02nd of April - 51.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, Codicote, Welwyn, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Preston, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637

28th of April - 73km - 1 point
Hitchin, Pirton, Shillington, Shefford, Old Warden, Cople, Cardington, Ireland, Campton, Apsley End, Pirton, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/961530479/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1493392925

28th of May - 52.5 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Weston, Nasty, Westmill, Buntingford, Therfield, Sandon, Wallington, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009729090/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1495978313

04 Jun 17 - 52km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, St Paul's Walden, Whitwell, Breachwood Green, Kimpton, Codicote, Gosmore, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1020871891/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1496587159

08 Jul 17 - 55.5km - 1 point
Hitchin, Letchworth, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Abington Piggotts, Steeple Morden, Hinksworth, Baldock, Letchworth, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1075460917/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1499615756

13 Aug 17 - 53.1km - 1 point
Hitchin, Letchworth, Baldock, Bygrave, Ashwell, Abington Piggotts, Steeple Morden, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Letchworth, Hitchin.
_Strava_ threw a wobbler yesterday and lost me several times, so I'm having to rely on the computer readout.

Total 10 points.


----------



## Effyb4 (14 Aug 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point
13th August 2017 - 12 miles to Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1131995457, tandem club ride around Suffolk https://www.strava.com/activities/1131997694 (41 miles) and 12 miles home from Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1132001737 Total of 65 miles - 3 points

Total: 27 points


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Aug 2017)

*Jan to June Points: 15*

*2nd July*
50km - 1 point
Wedding Anniversary Ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/1063526665

*16th July*
50km - 1 point
Full Beans on Drift road (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1085732031

*13th August*
50km - 1 point
Bottle Lane (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1131711941


*Total Points: 18*


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Aug 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

28th July 71km Treviso - Semonzo. Italy

29th July 52km, Monte Grappa, Italy

2nd August 81km Semonzo - treviso, Italy

8th August. 54km, Denmark

27th August. 77km. Denmark

6th September 5km Denmark

15 points


----------



## The Bystander (15 Aug 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points

August
10th *57km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Walgrave, home
15th *66.7km* Finedon, Cranford St.A, Brigstock, Geddington, Grafton Underwood, Kettering, Loddington, Mawsley, home

Total 25 points


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 13th 73.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Castle Donington ,Melbourne ,Ashby ,Measham ,Heather ,Thornton ,Anstey
Aug 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby, Great Dalby ,Asfordby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 79
Points in all challenges 133


----------



## Spinney (15 Aug 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*August
5th - 39.7 miles, 1 point* - Aberystwyth, Ystwyth trail, various unpronounceable villages, Devil's Bridge, Aberystwyth. Details here, incl. some pics.
*15th - 67.5 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, anticlockwise

*Running total - 29 points*


----------



## dickyknees (16 Aug 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June - total 1 point. 
July - total 13 points

August
August 08 - 52.6 kms(32.73 miles) 1 point*
Home, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Trearddur Bay, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor X roads, Bodedern (busy with Eisteddfod traffic) Valley, home.
*August 15 - 70.32 kms (43.7 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanrhyddlad, Elim, Llantrisant, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, home.
*
Total - 37 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Aug 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586
May 13th - 52.1 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Bidford on Avon, Long Marston, Stratford upon Avon, Wellsbourne, Batford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/983769825
June 24th - 42.2 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Morton Baggot, Lowsonford, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1051255800
July 9th - 53.7 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Welford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1074700237
August 13th - 55 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Winchcombe, Overbury, Bredon, Tewkesbury https://www.strava.com/activities/1131122463


----------



## Sbudge (16 Aug 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?
3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond
1st August - 54.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1112516637) - Testing new commute then a random NW London wander...very random
8th August - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1123583989) - Head-clearer ride. Edgware, Harrow, Wembley, West Hampstead
15th August - 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1135383647) - Sunny evening detour. Acton to W.Hampstead commute via Radlett

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Domus (16 Aug 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
August 5 Radcliffe, Bury, Rawtenstall, Helmshore up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 32.04 miles 1 point
August 8 Mum's again in the drizzle. 36.88 miles 1 point
August 16 Grange, Bowland Bridge, Staveley, Kendal and back to Grange 38.5 miles 1 point

Total 28 points


----------



## john59 (17 Aug 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864

23rd May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1001493338

30th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1012580837

26th June. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1054795608

3rd July. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1065322811

12th July. Usual 54 km circuit. 1point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1079638770

17th August. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1137999014


*Total, 22 points*


----------



## dickyknees (17 Aug 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June - total 1 point. 
July - total 13 points

August
August 08 - 52.6 kms(32.73 miles) 1 point*
Home, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Trearddur Bay, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor X roads, Bodedern (busy with Eisteddfod traffic) Valley, home.
*August 15 - 70.32 kms (43.7 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanrhyddlad, Elim, Llantrisant, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, home.
*August 17 - 65.6 kms (40.77miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Llantrisant, RAF Valley, home
*
Total - 38 points*


----------



## StuartG (17 Aug 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham


Total: 49 points


----------



## aferris2 (18 Aug 2017)

Another ride for August.
18 Aug 2017 50.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1139823483/ 2 points
Total 21 points


----------



## Bazzer (19 Aug 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms 3 points
30th Lowton, Atherton, Botlon, Radcliffe, Prestwich, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernehead, Birchwood, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81.5kms 2 points

August
4th/5th Croft, Orford, Warrington centre, back to Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford, Manchester, then FNRrttC Manchester, Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Blackburn, Longridge, Glasson Dock, Lancaster, Morecambe, back to Lancaster, train back to Warrington, then, Woolston, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, then home 201.4 kms 4 points.
10th Melling, Aughton, Ormskirk, Lathom, Birscough, Ormskirk, Southport, Formby, Sefton, Melling. 72 kms 1 point
11th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
13th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and HIgher Whitley, Antrobus, Appleton, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81 kms 2 points
16th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
19th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow Hill, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft then home 50.4 kms 1 point

Running total 54 points


----------



## 13 rider (19 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 13th 73.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Castle Donington ,Melbourne ,Ashby ,Measham ,Heather ,Thornton ,Anstey
Aug 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby, Great Dalby ,Asfordby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 19th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 80
Points in all challenges 134


----------



## steverob (19 Aug 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*5th August: 59.46 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Ford, Longwick, Chinnor, {joined second half of the CycleChat Chilterns ride}, Thame, Chearsley, Pitchcott, Cublington, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1118740950 - 2 points
*13th August: 35.59 miles* - Cheddington station, Ivinghoe Aston, Ivinghoe Beacon climb and descent, Northall, Stanbridge, Leighton Buzzard, Mentmore, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1131748982 - 1 point
*19th August: 66.15 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Loudwater, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Felden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Tring, Wilstone, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641 - 3 points

*Total so far: 48 points*


----------



## Renmurew (19 Aug 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point
12 July cycle - 32 miles local roads- https://www.strava.com/activities/1079685148 - 1 point

2 August morning cycle33 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1113682569 - 1 point
6 August morning cycle - 50 mile Pedal for Parkinsons's - https://www.strava.com/activities/1120374919 - 2 points
19 August morning cycle - 40 mile Cateran sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141348983 - 1 point

Total 29 points


----------



## Eribiste (19 Aug 2017)

Busy month this! Here's another 50 klicks notched up for August.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1141596211/segments/28122650746


----------



## Bazzer (20 Aug 2017)

^ ^ ^ WHS ^ ^ ^ 

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms 3 points
30th Lowton, Atherton, Botlon, Radcliffe, Prestwich, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fernehead, Birchwood, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81.5kms 2 points

August
4th/5th Croft, Orford, Warrington centre, back to Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford, Manchester, then FNRrttC Manchester, Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Blackburn, Longridge, Glasson Dock, Lancaster, Morecambe, back to Lancaster, train back to Warrington, then, Woolston, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, then home 201.4 kms 4 points.
10th Melling, Aughton, Ormskirk, Lathom, Birscough, Ormskirk, Southport, Formby, Sefton, Melling. 72 kms 1 point
11th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
13th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and HIgher Whitley, Antrobus, Appleton, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81 kms 2 points
16th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
19th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow Hill, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft then home 50.4 kms 1 point
20th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Cuddington, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and HIgher Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Culcheth, Croft and home. 101.5 kms 3 points
(Interestingly for an area not particularly noted as being lumpy, almost 650 metres of climbing)

Running total 57 points


----------



## aferris2 (20 Aug 2017)

And another ride for August
20 Aug 2017 58.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1143044668 1 point
Total 22 points


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Aug 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge *24 points

1st July 2017:*
*72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:*
*51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 30 points* - an unplanned metric half today and all the better for it - and I've cracked 30 points too, which is good given the poor start to the year 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Saluki (20 Aug 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km




37 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 13th 73.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Castle Donington ,Melbourne ,Ashby ,Measham ,Heather ,Thornton ,Anstey
Aug 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby, Great Dalby ,Asfordby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 19th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 20th 83 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Appleby Magna ,Measham ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey 

Running total in this challenge 83
Points in all challenges 137


----------



## al3xsh (22 Aug 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*

*August

3rd August - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Chatsworth - Longstone Edge - Eyam - Chesterfield
*
5th August - 50.1 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Tideswell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*
7th August - 37 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*10th August - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Matlock - Chesterfield

*Total = 47 points*


----------



## al3xsh (22 Aug 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*

*August

3rd August - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Chatsworth - Longstone Edge - Eyam - Chesterfield
*
5th August - 50.1 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Tideswell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*
7th August - 37 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*10th August - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Matlock - Chesterfield

*22nd August - 37.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Abney - Leam - Curbar - Chesterfield

3717 ft of climbing in 37.9 miles - ouch!

*Total = 48 points*


----------



## Saluki (22 Aug 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 




39 points


----------



## Bazzer (22 Aug 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms 3 points
30th Lowton, Atherton, Botlon, Radcliffe, Prestwich, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fearnhead, Birchwood, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81.5kms 2 points

August
4th/5th Croft, Orford, Warrington centre, back to Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford, Manchester, then FNRrttC Manchester, Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Blackburn, Longridge, Glasson Dock, Lancaster, Morecambe, back to Lancaster, train back to Warrington, then, Woolston, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, then home 201.4 kms 4 points.
10th Melling, Aughton, Ormskirk, Lathom, Burscough, Ormskirk, Southport, Formby, Sefton, Melling. 72 kms 1 point
11th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
13th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and HIgher Whitley, Antrobus, Appleton, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81 kms 2 points
16th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
19th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow Hill, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft then home 50.4 kms 1 point
20th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Cuddington, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and HIgher Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Culcheth, Croft and home. 101.5 kms 3 points
22nd Melling, Aughton, Ormskirk, Lathom, Burscough, Ormskirk, Southport, Formby, Sefton, Kirkby, Maghul loop and Melling. 82 kms 2 points

Running total 59 points


----------



## Spinney (22 Aug 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*August
5th - 39.7 miles, 1 point* - Aberystwyth, Ystwyth trail, various unpronounceable villages, Devil's Bridge, Aberystwyth. Details here, incl. some pics.
*15th - 67.5 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, anticlockwise
2*2nd - 100.5 miles, 4 points* - Avon Cycleway, plus a bit extra to make the century Relive

*Running total - 33 points*


----------



## Katherine (22 Aug 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Henyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.
*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.



*Total for the year 48 points.*


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

8th July 2017: 81 km (50 miles) Main ride 49 miles: Tod, Littleborough, Saddleworth, Marsden, Scammonden, Booth Wood, Hubberton Green, 'royd, A646 home. 1 mile short so got the singlespeed bike out and did that to the supermarket and back. 2 points.

13th July 2017: 71 km (44 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Scar Top, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Wycoller (cafe), Trawden, Coldwell, Haggate, Worthorne, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point.

16th July 2017: 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

20th July 2017: 51 km (32 miles).Tod, Heb, Br., Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Lane, Shield Hall Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Tod: 1 point.

17th August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). (Day #4 of Bay Way holiday) - Grange-over-Sands, Levens, (roadworks so diversion and had to do extra stint on A6) Milnthorpe, Sandside, Storth, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Carnforth. 1 point.

22nd August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 21.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 55.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 22nd August ride): 76.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Aug 2017)

January - March 24 points



12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.
th July, 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne ,Lyden, shepheardswell, Nonnington, and back to Sandwich and on to Deal with a bit of pootling around town. 1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.

21st June, 64 miles. 10 miles round town, then Deal to Sandwich, meet some others and follow the 50km route of le tour de Sandwich. Then back to Deal then Sandwich again. 3 points.

23rd June, 71 miles. Up the hill through the lanes, Shepheardswell, Staple, Ash, Preston, Ramsgate, round the north Kent coast to Herne Bay. Train to Bekesbourne then riding back to Dover.
3 points.

19th July 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne, Lydden, Shepheardswell, Nonnington, Sandwich and on to Deal with some pootling around town. 1 point.

20th July, 35 miles, bit round town then meet at deal, 18 miles off road on the mtb from Deal round the villages to Sandwich and back to Deal then back to Dover by road. 1 point.

21st July 36 miles. Sandwich, Ramsgate, Round town a bit, back to Sandwich and on to Deal. 1 point.

23rd July 66 miles. To and from the station and did the "Cols de Rye" ride as organised by nick saddlesore in the link below.
Cols de Rye 23.07.17 3 points.

16th August 46 miles all told. Deal to Sadwich then on to minster, Monkton, Preston, Wingham , Staple, back to Sandwich then Deal.

Total 54 points.


----------



## The Bystander (24 Aug 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points

August
10th *57km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Walgrave, home
15th *66.7km* Finedon, Cranford St.A, Brigstock, Geddington, Grafton Underwood, Kettering, Loddington, Mawsley, home
24th *51km* Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Old, home

Total 26 points


----------



## Jon George (24 Aug 2017)

*24th August*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Ipswich - Kesgrave - Ipswich - Levington - Ipswich.
50.15km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 23 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Osprey (24 Aug 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

Total points to date. 48.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 13th 73.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Castle Donington ,Melbourne ,Ashby ,Measham ,Heather ,Thornton ,Anstey
Aug 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby, Great Dalby ,Asfordby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 19th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 20th 83 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Appleby Magna ,Measham ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 26th 50.6 miles
Anstey ,Leicester ( for some veloviewer squares ) ,Stoughton ,Great Stretton ,Barkby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 85
Points in all challenges 139


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*August
5th - 39.7 miles, 1 point* - Aberystwyth, Ystwyth trail, various unpronounceable villages, Devil's Bridge, Aberystwyth. Details here, incl. some pics.
*15th - 67.5 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, anticlockwise
*22nd - 100.5 miles, 4 points* - Avon Cycleway, plus a bit extra to make the century Relive
*26th - 39.5 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Crook, Windermere Ferry, Haverthwaite, Cartmel, Grange, Meathop, Levens

*Running total - 34 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Aug 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge *24 points

1st July 2017:*
*72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:*
*51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points

Running total - 32 points* - an imperial half today, hard work at times but good to round the month out (challenge-wise, probably) on a high - and the points keep creeping up 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## steverob (26 Aug 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*5th August: 59.46 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Ford, Longwick, Chinnor, {joined second half of the CycleChat Chilterns ride}, Thame, Chearsley, Pitchcott, Cublington, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1118740950 - 2 points
*13th August: 35.59 miles* - Cheddington station, Ivinghoe Aston, Ivinghoe Beacon climb and descent, Northall, Stanbridge, Leighton Buzzard, Mentmore, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1131748982 - 1 point
*19th August: 66.15 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Loudwater, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Felden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Tring, Wilstone, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641 - 3 points
*26th August: 62.55 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Longwick, Chinnor, Sydenham, Postcombe, Lewknor, up and down Watlington Hill, Pyrton, Stadhampton, Great Haseley, Thame, Haddenham, Cuddington, Stone, home via LBS - https://www.strava.com/activities/1153220858 - 3 points

*Total so far: 51 points*


----------



## Renmurew (26 Aug 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point
12 July cycle - 32 miles local roads- https://www.strava.com/activities/1079685148 - 1 point

2 August morning cycle - 33 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1113682569 - 1 point
6 August morning cycle - 50 mile Pedal for Parkinsons's - https://www.strava.com/activities/1120374919 - 2 points
19 August morning cycle - 40 mile Cateran sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141348983 - 1 point
26 August morning cycle - 33 miles Loop round Montrose and Brechin- https://www.strava.com/activities/1153629699 - 1 point

Total 30 points


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 13th 73.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Castle Donington ,Melbourne ,Ashby ,Measham ,Heather ,Thornton ,Anstey
Aug 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby, Great Dalby ,Asfordby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 19th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 20th 83 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Appleby Magna ,Measham ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 26th 50.6 miles
Anstey ,Leicester ( for some veloviewer squares ) ,Stoughton ,Great Stretton ,Barkby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 27th 64.4 miles
Anstey ,Castle Donington ,Long Eaton ,Draycott ,Shardlow ,Aston on Trent ,Swarkstone ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,Osgathorpe ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstsy

Running total in this challenge 88
Points in all challenges 142


----------



## Jon George (27 Aug 2017)

*27th August*
Ipswich - Sproughton - Burstall - Flowton - Bramford - Little Blakenham - Claydon - Hemingstone - Westerfield - Tuddenham St Martin - Playford - Foxhall - Ipswich.
55.51km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 24 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## dickyknees (27 Aug 2017)

January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points. 
June - total 1 point. 
July - total 13 points

*August
August 08 - 52.6 kms(32.73 miles) 1 point*
Home, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Trearddur Bay, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor X roads, Bodedern (busy with Eisteddfod traffic) Valley, home.

*August 15 - 70.32 kms (43.7 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanrhyddlad, Elim, Llantrisant, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, home.

*August 26 - 56 kms (35 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llyn Llywenan, Trefor Xroads, Engedi, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.

*Total - 38 points*


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Aug 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point
13th August 2017 - 12 miles to Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1131995457, tandem club ride around Suffolkhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1131997694 (41 miles) and 12 miles home from Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1132001737 Total of 65 miles - 3 points
27th August 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1155248303 - 1 point

Total: 28 points


----------



## Saluki (27 Aug 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km




40 points


----------



## StuartG (27 Aug 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham


Total: 51 points


----------



## Rustybucket (28 Aug 2017)

*an to June Points: 15*

*2nd July*
50km - 1 point
Wedding Anniversary Ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/1063526665

*16th July*
50km - 1 point
Full Beans on Drift road (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1085732031

*13th August*
50km - 1 point
Bottle Lane (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1131711941

*26th August*
50m - 2 point
Box Hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/1153259623


*Total Points: 20*


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Aug 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

Running total - 27 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 13th 73.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Castle Donington ,Melbourne ,Ashby ,Measham ,Heather ,Thornton ,Anstey
Aug 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby, Great Dalby ,Asfordby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 19th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 20th 83 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Appleby Magna ,Measham ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 26th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Leicester ( for some veloviewer squares ) ,Stoughton ,Great Stretton ,Barkby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 27th 64.4 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Castle Donington ,Long Eaton ,Draycott ,Shardlow ,Aston on Trent ,Swarkstone ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,Osgathorpe ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey
Aug 28th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey,Desford ,Cosby ,Wigston ,Oadby ,Stoughton ,Thurnby ,Syston ,Cossington ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 90
Points in all challenges 144


----------



## The Bystander (28 Aug 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points

August
10th *57km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Walgrave, home
15th *66.7km* Finedon, Cranford St.A, Brigstock, Geddington, Grafton Underwood, Kettering, Loddington, Mawsley, home
24th *51km* Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Old, home
28th *65.4km* Loddington, Harrington, Draughton, BVW, King's Heath, Moulton, Hannington, Old, home,

Total 27 points


----------



## gavgav (28 Aug 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

28th August (100.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Wem-Noneley-Loppington-English Frankton-Whitemere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Maesbrook-Pentre-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3 points 

Running total = 19 Points


----------



## aferris2 (28 Aug 2017)

One last ride for August
28 Aug 2017 107km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156698855 3 points
Total 24 points


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 33 points* - a cheeky metric half in glorious weather squeezed in before the month end - and another point in the bank 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Aug 2017)

August qualifying rides:

4/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1116690500 66.9km. Higher Whitley.
6/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1119650926 51.5km. Partington/Lymm.
8/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1123149966 66.4km Ollerton/Peover/Tatton Park.
10/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1126438547 67.1km Around Wizard Hill.
12/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1129983208 55.1km Mobberley-Jodrell Bank & return
15/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1134587094 65.5km Northwich 
17/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1137980495 60.5km Grappenhall
20/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1142570906 50.5km Knutsford/Wilmslow
22/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146004430 65.1km Up and over Wizard Hill
24/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1149489926 70.1km Hatton/Stretton/Tatton
26/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1153202201 85.5km Goostrey/Sandbach/Middlewich (52.8 miles)=2pts)
28/8 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156155980 51.0km Wilmslow/Heald Green/Northenden

13 points for the month and 76 points year to date.


----------



## Saluki (29 Aug 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles




41 points


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2017)

Aug 10th 57.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Hinckley ,Stoke Golding ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 12th 58.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross, Witherley ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 13th 73.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Castle Donington ,Melbourne ,Ashby ,Measham ,Heather ,Thornton ,Anstey
Aug 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby, Great Dalby ,Asfordby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 19th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 20th 83 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross ,Witherley ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Appleby Magna ,Measham ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 26th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Leicester ( for some veloviewer squares ) ,Stoughton ,Great Stretton ,Barkby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 27th 64.4 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Castle Donington ,Long Eaton ,Draycott ,Shardlow ,Aston on Trent ,Swarkstone ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,Osgathorpe ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey
Aug 28th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey,Desford ,Cosby ,Wigston ,Oadby ,Stoughton ,Thurnby ,Syston ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 29th 32 miles 1 point on the hybrid
Circular route around Rutland Water and few road miles for 50km



Running total in this challenge 94
Points in all challenges 148


----------



## Saluki (29 Aug 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km




42 points


----------



## StuartG (29 Aug 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham


Total: 53 points


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Sep 2017)

I was late recording my August rides so, to save stressing @13 rider, I will get my September ride in early!

1/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1162656793 - 54.4km.

Users of the Cheshire cycle route around Rostherne and Tabley may be interested to know that much of the new infrastructure resulting from the re-routing of the A556 is now open, including the underpass linking Old Hall Lane with Moss lane at Over Tabley which enables rides on quiet lanes between Knutsford and Wincham/Plumley.


----------



## john59 (1 Sep 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864

23rd May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1001493338

30th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1012580837

26th June. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1054795608

3rd July. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1065322811

12th July. Usual 54 km circuit. 1point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1079638770

17th August. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1137999014

1st September. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1162715721

*Total, 23 points*


----------



## Domus (1 Sep 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
August 5 Radcliffe, Bury, Rawtenstall, Helmshore up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 32.04 miles 1 point
August 8 Mum's again in the drizzle. 36.88 miles 1 point
August 16 Grange, Bowland Bridge, Staveley, Kendal and back to Grange 38.5 miles 1 point
September 1 Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale and home 45.44 miles 1 point

Total 29 points


----------



## al3xsh (1 Sep 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*

*August

3rd August - 34.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Chatsworth - Longstone Edge - Eyam - Chesterfield
*
5th August - 50.1 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Tideswell - Hathersage - Chesterfield
*
7th August - 37 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Bakewell - Baslow - Chesterfield

*10th August - 36.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Matlock - Chesterfield

*22nd August - 37.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Abney - Leam - Curbar - Chesterfield
*
27th August - 41.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Wirksworth - Winster - Chesterfield
*
September

1st September - 63.3 miles - 3 points*
Chesterfield - Mansfield - Sherwood Forest - Bolsover - Dronfield - Chesterfield

First 100km of the year! Fast first 40 miles (17.5 mph average) - then tiredness kicked in and the next 23 were a struggle!

*Total = 52 points*


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Sep 2017)

*Jan: 13 Points*
*Feb: 16 Points*
*Mar: 19 Points*
*April: 19 Points*
*May: 7 Points*
*June: 27 Points*
*July: 30** Points*
*Aug: 21 Points

Sept
1st Sept - 110km 3 points
6th Sept - 100km, 3 Points
8th Sept - 113km 3 Points
12th Sept - 101km 3 points
19th Sept - 108km 3 Points
22nd Sept - 107km 3 Points
26th Sept - 109km, 3 Points
28th Sept - 119km, 3 Points*
Sept Points 24
*
176 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides points.)


----------



## Jon George (1 Sep 2017)

*1st September*
Ipswich - Sproughton - Burstall - Aldham Street - Kersey - Rose Green - Mill Green (Edwardstone White Horse and five pints) - Kersey - Hadleigh - Chattisham - Washbrook - Ipswich.
56.83km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 25 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## tallliman (1 Sep 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725

13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
25th August: 54.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1151131196
26th August: 61 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1152963942 (in 2-3 rides...should've done the extra!)
29th August: 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1157995938
31st August: 57.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1161317142

1st September 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1163070453

Total 100 points


----------



## dickyknees (2 Sep 2017)

January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points

*August
August 08 - 52.6 kms(32.73 miles) 1 point*
Home, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Trearddur Bay, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor X roads, Bodedern (busy with Eisteddfod traffic) Valley, home.

*August 15 - 70.32 kms (43.7 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Church Bay, Rhydwyn, Llanrhyddlad, Elim, Llantrisant, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, home.

*August 26 - 56 kms (35 miles) 1 point*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llyn Llywenan, Trefor Xroads, Engedi, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.

*September 

September 01 - 81 kms (50.65 miles) 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Dothan, Bethel, Brynsiencyn, Llanddaniel Fab including a visit to Bryn Celli Ddu, Niwbwrch, Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*Total - 40 points*


----------



## Saluki (2 Sep 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km




43 points


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 34 points* - a banker metric half in glorious weather with the added bonus of being the first cyclist over the newly repaired and not yet officially reopened Linton Bridge* - and another point in the bank 

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread

* - _possibly _


----------



## Osprey (2 Sep 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837

Total points to date. 49.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Sep 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 40.3 miles (64.9km). Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home. 31.6 miles (50.9km). Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*16th June 2017*
Windsor Great Park loops. 31.5 miles (50.7km). Riding Time 2:48:32, Average Speed 11.2mph, Elevation Gain 1496ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. ICE Trice Q. 1 point.

*18th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Kingston-Sunbury-Staines-Laleham-Home. 37.1 miles (59.7km). Riding Time 2:09:18, Average Speed 17.2mph, Elevation Gain 299ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*July 2017*
Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 42.2 miles (57.9km). Riding Time 2:39:24, Average Speed 15.9mph, Elevation Gain 1512ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*4th August 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Chobham-Home. 34.4 miles (57.9km). Riding Time 2:07:01, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1332ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd September 2017*

Home-Lyne-Windsor Great Park-Home. 33.7 miles (54.2km). Riding Time 2:13:39, Average Speed 15.1mph, Elevation Gain 1854ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## gavgav (2 Sep 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

28th August (100.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Wem-Noneley-Loppington-English Frankton-Whitemere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Maesbrook-Pentre-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3 points 

2nd September (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Leebotwood-Woolstaston-High Park-Pole Bank-THE LONGMYND SUMMIT-Church Stretton-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 20 Points


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Sep 2017)

*January:* 2 rides, 2 points
*February:* 2 rides, 2 points
*March: *2 rides, 2 points
*April*: 7 rides, 8 points
*May*: 5 rides, 5 points
*June*: 3 rides, 4 points
*July*: 3 rides, 3 points
*August*: 5 rides, 5 points

September 2: Saltcoats-kilwinning-stewarton, loop around some country roads, then back. - 54k - 1 point
September 17: Saltcoats-troon and back. 51.5k. 1 point
September 23: Saltcoats - stewarton-irvine-home - 53k, 1 point.
September 29: Saltcoats-largs-back 51.5k, 1 point

Total: 35 points


----------



## Bazzer (3 Sep 2017)

January - June 35 points

July
2nd (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 53kms 1 point
13th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
16th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Leigh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Culcheth, home 56kms 1 point
18th Culcheth, Risley, Woolston, Cadishead, Glazebrook, Culcheth, then E Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Birchwood, Croft and home 50.5kms 1 point
23rd Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Atherton, Lowton and home 115 kms 3 points
30th Lowton, Atherton, Botlon, Radcliffe, Prestwich, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Houghton Green, Fearnhead, Birchwood, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81.5kms 2 points

August
4th/5th Croft, Orford, Warrington centre, back to Croft, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford, Manchester, then FNRrttC Manchester, Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Blackburn, Longridge, Glasson Dock, Lancaster, Morecambe, back to Lancaster, train back to Warrington, then, Woolston, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, then home 201.4 kms 4 points.
10th Melling, Aughton, Ormskirk, Lathom, Burscough, Ormskirk, Southport, Formby, Sefton, Melling. 72 kms 1 point
11th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
13th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and HIgher Whitley, Antrobus, Appleton, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft and home. 81 kms 2 points
16th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back 54kms 1 point
19th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Bucklow Hill, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft then home 50.4 kms 1 point
20th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Cuddington, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and HIgher Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Culcheth, Croft and home. 101.5 kms 3 points
22nd Melling, Aughton, Ormskirk, Lathom, Burscough, Ormskirk, Southport, Formby, Sefton, Kirkby, Maghul loop and Melling. 82 kms 2 points

September
3rd Croft, Lowton, East Lancs to Astley, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Flixton, Cadishead, Warburton, Lymm, Grappenhall, Latchford, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home. 64 kms 1 point.


Running total 60 points


----------



## steverob (3 Sep 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*3rd September: 51.25 miles* - home, Wingrave, Leighton Buzzard, Stanbridge, <_start of ABF Charity sportive_>, Clipstone, <puncture>, Heath & Reach, Great Brickhill, Wing, Long Marston, Puttenham, Wilstone, Cheddington, Slapton, Great Billington, Stanbridge (again), <_end sportive_>, 2 mile warm down ride to reach 50 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1166150190 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1166149988 - 2 points

*Total so far: 53 points*


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2017)

Sept 4th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Syston ,Little Stretton ,Great Glen ,Kilby ,Peatling Parva ,Cosby ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 97
Points in all challenges 155


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Henyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.
*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.
*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.



*Total for the year 50 points.*


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Sep 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911

Running total - 28 points


----------



## Domus (7 Sep 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
August 5 Radcliffe, Bury, Rawtenstall, Helmshore up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 32.04 miles 1 point
August 8 Mum's again in the drizzle. 36.88 miles 1 point
August 16 Grange, Bowland Bridge, Staveley, Kendal and back to Grange 38.5 miles 1 point
September 1 Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale and home 45.44 miles 1 point
September 7 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden over Holcombe Hill, into Bolton and home 32.04 miles 1 point

Total 30 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Sep 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911
September 9th - 55.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1175112560

Running total - 29 points


----------



## Osprey (9 Sep 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786

Total points to date. 50.


----------



## steverob (9 Sep 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*3rd September: 51.25 miles* - home, Wingrave, Leighton Buzzard, Stanbridge, <_start of ABF Charity sportive_>, Clipstone, <puncture>, Heath & Reach, Great Brickhill, Wing, Long Marston, Puttenham, Wilstone, Cheddington, Slapton, Great Billington, Stanbridge (again), <_end sportive_>, 2 mile warm down ride to reach 50 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1166150190 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1166149988 - 2 points
*9th September: 43.4 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butlers Cross, _<joined CycleChat Oxford ride>_, Little Kimble, Phoenix Trail to Thame, Worminghall, Stanton St. John, _<watched Tour of Britain pass by>_, Headington, _<pub break>_, Oxford station, then eventually home from Haddenham station - https://www.strava.com/activities/1175440761, https://www.strava.com/activities/1175868066 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1175985188 - 1 point

*Total so far: 54 points*


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles




45 points


----------



## aferris2 (10 Sep 2017)

First ride for September
10 Sept 2017 66.8km https://www.strava.com/activities/1177226918 1 point
Total 25 points


----------



## Ice2911 (10 Sep 2017)

10th Sept 80 mile loop from Norwich to Debenham back via New Buckenham and Mulbarton. Have several other rides to log so no total today but at least I've registered a September ride


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2017)

Sept 4th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Syston ,Little Stretton ,Great Glen ,Kilby ,Peatling Parva ,Cosby ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 19th 54.5 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Willoughby ,Kinoulton ,Cotgrave ,Plumtree ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 99
Points in all challenges 157


----------



## Eribiste (10 Sep 2017)

First ride for September, a trip up to British Camp to watch the T o B go up and over on stage 8.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1177861820


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Sep 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point
13th August 2017 - 12 miles to Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1131995457, tandem club ride around Suffolkhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1131997694 (41 miles) and 12 miles home from Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1132001737 Total of 65 miles - 3 points
27th August 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1155248303 - 1 point
10th September 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1177179865 - 1 point

Total: 29 points


----------



## Bazzer (11 Sep 2017)

January - August 59 points
September
3rd Croft, Lowton, East Lancs to Astley, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Flixton, Cadishead, Warburton, Lymm, Grappenhall, Latchford, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home. 64 kms 1 point.

A couple more
6th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back plus a local loop 60kms 1 point
10th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Cuddington, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 84kms 2 points


Running total 63 points


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Sep 2017)

*Jan to June Points: 15*

*2nd July*
50km - 1 point
Wedding Anniversary Ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/1063526665

*16th July*
50km - 1 point
Full Beans on Drift road (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1085732031

*13th August*
50km - 1 point
Bottle Lane (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1131711941

*26th August*
50m - 2 point
Box Hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/1153259623

*3rd September*
50m - 2 point
Henley
https://www.strava.com/activities/1165681942

*10th September*
50m - 2 point
Henley (7 Mins faster than LW)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1176881145



*Total Points: 24*


----------



## Sbudge (12 Sep 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?
3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond
1st August - 54.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1112516637) - Testing new commute then a random NW London wander...very random
8th August - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1123583989) - Head-clearer ride. Edgware, Harrow, Wembley, West Hampstead
15th August - 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1135383647) - Sunny evening detour. Acton to W.Hampstead commute via Radlett
10th September - 77.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1177474374) - Wind, hills and more punctures than tubes (lots). Shortened century ride.

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Katherine (12 Sep 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Henyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.
*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.
*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.



*Total for the year 50 points.*


----------



## The Bystander (14 Sep 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points

September :
14th *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home

Total 28 points


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2017)

January - March 24 points



12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.
th July, 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne ,Lyden, shepheardswell, Nonnington, and back to Sandwich and on to Deal with a bit of pootling around town. 1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.

21st June, 64 miles. 10 miles round town, then Deal to Sandwich, meet some others and follow the 50km route of le tour de Sandwich. Then back to Deal then Sandwich again. 3 points.

23rd June, 71 miles. Up the hill through the lanes, Shepheardswell, Staple, Ash, Preston, Ramsgate, round the north Kent coast to Herne Bay. Train to Bekesbourne then riding back to Dover.
3 points.

19th July 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne, Lydden, Shepheardswell, Nonnington, Sandwich and on to Deal with some pootling around town. 1 point.

20th July, 35 miles, bit round town then meet at deal, 18 miles off road on the mtb from Deal round the villages to Sandwich and back to Deal then back to Dover by road. 1 point.

21st July 36 miles. Sandwich, Ramsgate, Round town a bit, back to Sandwich and on to Deal. 1 point.

23rd July 66 miles. To and from the station and did the "Cols de Rye" ride as organised by nick saddlesore in the link below.
Cols de Rye 23.07.17 3 points.

16th August 46 miles all told. Deal to Sadwich then on to minster, Monkton, Preston, Wingham , Staple, back to Sandwich then Deal.

9th September 51 miles Bit round Londen then Amersham to Oxford for the Pie-cnic with a few more miles in London on the way home. 2 points.

14th September 51 miles. Ashford, Bethersden, wood church, Appledore, Back to Ashford with a few miles round Dover before home to bring the mileage up. 2 points.

Total 58 points.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

January - March 24 points

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968

12th April, 47 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eythorne, Wingham, Wickambreaux, Preston, Sandwhich.
1 point.

13th April, 31.5 miles. up the hill, Deal, Eastry, Staple Ickham, Littlebourne and Bekesbourne. ! point.

27th April, 40 miles. Asford to Rye and a bit more 1 point

24th May 67 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, back to Sandwich, Minster, Preston Eastry, Deal, Sandwich.
3 Points.

26th May 52 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate, round town a bit then back via a slightly different route between Deal and Dover.
2 Points

27th May 33 miles. Ashford down to Battle going through lots of lanes and Bodium with a quick stop at the castle.
1 point

28th May 53 miles. Dover to Shepheardswell, train to Faversham to make an appointment. Faversham, Whitstable, PUNCTURE, Herne bay, Margate, Ramsgate, Sandwich, Eastry.
2 Points.

7th June 32 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Ramsgate and a bit round town....1 point.
th July, 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne ,Lyden, shepheardswell, Nonnington, and back to Sandwich and on to Deal with a bit of pootling around town. 1 point.

9th June, 34 miles. Round town then over the hill to Deal, Sandwich and Ramsgate with a bit of pootling round there too. 1 point.

10th June 53 miles. over the hill to Sandwich, Ramsgate, bit of a bimble round the town, back to Sandwich, Deal, Dover and more bimbling. 2 points.

11th June 33 miles. Out into the sticks, Deal, Sandwich, Wingham Sandwich, Deal. 1 point.

12th June, 32 miles. Bimble round town, sandwich, Preston, Wingham, earth and back to sandwich. 1 point.

21st June, 64 miles. 10 miles round town, then Deal to Sandwich, meet some others and follow the 50km route of le tour de Sandwich. Then back to Deal then Sandwich again. 3 points.

23rd June, 71 miles. Up the hill through the lanes, Shepheardswell, Staple, Ash, Preston, Ramsgate, round the north Kent coast to Herne Bay. Train to Bekesbourne then riding back to Dover.
3 points.

19th July 40 miles. Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne, Lydden, Shepheardswell, Nonnington, Sandwich and on to Deal with some pootling around town. 1 point.

20th July, 35 miles, bit round town then meet at deal, 18 miles off road on the mtb from Deal round the villages to Sandwich and back to Deal then back to Dover by road. 1 point.

21st July 36 miles. Sandwich, Ramsgate, Round town a bit, back to Sandwich and on to Deal. 1 point.

23rd July 66 miles. To and from the station and did the "Cols de Rye" ride as organised by nick saddlesore in the link below.
Cols de Rye 23.07.17 3 points.

16th August 46 miles all told. Deal to Sadwich then on to minster, Monkton, Preston, Wingham , Staple, back to Sandwich then Deal.

9th September 51 miles Bit round Londen then Amersham to Oxford for the Pie-cnic with a few more miles in London on the way home. 2 points.

14th September 51 miles. Ashford, Bethersden, wood church, Appledore, Back to Ashford with a few miles round Dover before home to bring the mileage up. 2 points.

15th September, 43 miles 3 miles in Dover to and from the station and 40 miles exploring London, Stratford, Olympic park, Regents canal to Angel, St Pancras, then down to Hyde park and spinning around the city in all directions. 1 point.

Total 59 points.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Sep 2017)

January - August 59 points
September
3rd Croft, Lowton, East Lancs to Astley, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Flixton, Cadishead, Warburton, Lymm, Grappenhall, Latchford, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home. 64 kms 1 point.
6th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back plus a local loop 60kms 1 point
10th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Cuddington, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 84kms 2 points
12th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back plus a local loop 62kms 1 point
16th Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Cuddington, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 83kms 2 points


Running total 66 points


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Sep 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

Running total - 35 points* - another point added with an unplanned half century around a familiar route. Starting to get a bit cooler now though...

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## 13 rider (16 Sep 2017)

Sept 4th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Syston ,Little Stretton ,Great Glen ,Kilby ,Peatling Parva ,Cosby ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 10th 54.5 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Willoughby ,Kinoulton ,Cotgrave ,Plumtree ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 16th 62.7 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Ashby ,Ticknall ,Melbourne ,Osgathorpe ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 102
Points in all challenges 160


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)



41 points


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Sep 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

Total 61 points.


----------



## Osprey (16 Sep 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786
*16th Sept. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1187040877

Total points to date. 51


----------



## 13 rider (17 Sep 2017)

Sept 4th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Syston ,Little Stretton ,Great Glen ,Kilby ,Peatling Parva ,Cosby ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 10th 54.5 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Willoughby ,Kinoulton ,Cotgrave ,Plumtree ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 16th 62.7 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Ashby ,Ticknall ,Melbourne ,Osgathorpe ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 17th 62.6 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Grendon ,Fenny Drayton ,Higham ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 105
Points in all challenges 163


----------



## tallliman (17 Sep 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725

13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
25th August: 54.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1151131196
26th August: 61 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1152963942 (in 2-3 rides...should've done the extra!)
29th August: 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1157995938
31st August: 57.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1161317142

1st September 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1163070453
10th September 63.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
12th September 31.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1180736177
14th September 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1183935197
16th September 66.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198

Total 108 points


----------



## Eribiste (17 Sep 2017)

I went out on the Pershore Plum Bikeaway event today, a support event for the St John's Ambulance. A bit cool, but dry, and next to no wind, great. 

A nice route too, total of 90+ kms, no real leg sapping hills to deal with, just the job.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1188312783


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Sep 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles. London Sunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

Total 63 points.


----------



## Katherine (17 Sep 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Henyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.
*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.
*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.
*17th September. *55 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Edenfield. Swinton Walkden, Westhorton,Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Ramsbottom, Heywood,Prestwich, Swinton.


*Total for the year 52 points.*


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Sep 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles. London Sunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

Total 64 points.


----------



## Spinney (19 Sep 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, 1 point* - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust
*
February
4th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point* - lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points* - Severn Loop, clockwise
*
April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points* - Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point* - Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point* - All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point *- Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.
*
June
2nd - 31.3 miles, 1 point* (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles, 1 point* - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles, 1 point* - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*August
5th - 39.7 miles, 1 point* - Aberystwyth, Ystwyth trail, various unpronounceable villages, Devil's Bridge, Aberystwyth. Details here, incl. some pics.
*15th - 67.5 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, anticlockwise
*22nd - 100.5 miles, 4 points* - Avon Cycleway, plus a bit extra to make the century Relive
*26th - 39.5 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Crook, Windermere Ferry, Haverthwaite, Cartmel, Grange, Meathop, Levens

September
*19th - 32.8 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe

*Running total - 35 points*


----------



## The Bystander (19 Sep 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points

September :
14th *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
19th *56.9km* Harrington, Rothwell, Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Old, home

Total 29 points


----------



## gavgav (19 Sep 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

28th August (100.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Wem-Noneley-Loppington-English Frankton-Whitemere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Maesbrook-Pentre-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3 points 

2nd September (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Leebotwood-Woolstaston-High Park-Pole Bank-THE LONGMYND SUMMIT-Church Stretton-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th September (53.1km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

Running total = 21 Points


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Sep 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586
May 13th - 52.1 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Bidford on Avon, Long Marston, Stratford upon Avon, Wellsbourne, Batford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/983769825
June 24th - 42.2 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Morton Baggot, Lowsonford, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1051255800
July 9th - 53.7 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Welford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1074700237
August 13th - 55 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Winchcombe, Overbury, Bredon, Tewkesbury https://www.strava.com/activities/1131122463
September 10th - 63.4 miles. Warwick, Kingswoord, Welford-upon-Avon, Wellsbourne, Kingswood, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1176984639


----------



## Jon George (21 Sep 2017)

*21st September*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Rushmere - Kesgrave - Bucklesham - Kirton - The Trimleys - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich (up and down the road a bit).
50.28km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 26 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## The Bystander (22 Sep 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points

September :
14th *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
19th *56.9km* Harrington, Rothwell, Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Old, home
22nd *50.2km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home

Total 30 points


----------



## StuartG (22 Sep 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham
*September*
9th: 35.01 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Aire-sur-la-Lys (Northern France MiniTour)
12th: 45.15 miles: 1 point: Compeigne to Beauvais (Northern France MiniTour)
13th: 53.88 miles: 2 points: Beauvais-Rouen (Northern France MiniTour)
15th: 56.34 miles:2 points: Le Treport-Montreuil (Northern France MiniTour)

Total: 59 points


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

23rd September 2017:
57.53 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 36 points* - the tally keeps on rising, although I doubt I'll match last years total now. Gotta keep on ridin'

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## steverob (23 Sep 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*3rd September: 51.25 miles* - home, Wingrave, Leighton Buzzard, Stanbridge, <_start of ABF Charity sportive_>, Clipstone, <puncture>, Heath & Reach, Great Brickhill, Wing, Long Marston, Puttenham, Wilstone, Cheddington, Slapton, Great Billington, Stanbridge (again), <_end sportive_>, 2 mile warm down ride to reach 50 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1166150190 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1166149988 - 2 points
*9th September: 43.4 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butlers Cross, _<joined CycleChat Oxford ride>_, Little Kimble, Phoenix Trail to Thame, Worminghall, Stanton St. John, _<watched Tour of Britain pass by>_, Headington, _<pub break>_, Oxford station, then eventually home from Haddenham station - https://www.strava.com/activities/1175440761, https://www.strava.com/activities/1175868066 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1175985188 - 1 point
*23rd September: 32.13 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Bishopstone, Ford, Marsh, Stoke Mandeville (again), loop of Weston Turville and Halton, home via Broughton - https://www.strava.com/activities/1197633027 - 1 point

*Total so far: 55 points*


----------



## Bazzer (23 Sep 2017)

January - August 59 points
September
3rd Croft, Lowton, East Lancs to Astley, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Flixton, Cadishead, Warburton, Lymm, Grappenhall, Latchford, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home. 64 kms 1 point.
6th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back plus a local loop 60kms 1 point
10th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Cuddington, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 84kms 2 points
12th (My commute) Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Flixton, Salford and back plus a local loop 62kms 1 point
16th Woolston, Warrington, Walton, Preston Brook, Sutton Weaver, Frodsham, Norley, Cuddington, Weaverham, Acton Bridge, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 83kms 2 points
Early morning ride
23rd Woolston, Rixton, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Little Bollington, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52 kms 1 point

Running total 67 points


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2017)

Sept 4th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Syston ,Little Stretton ,Great Glen ,Kilby ,Peatling Parva ,Cosby ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 10th 54.5 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Willoughby ,Kinoulton ,Cotgrave ,Plumtree ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 16th 62.7 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Ashby ,Ticknall ,Melbourne ,Osgathorpe ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 17th 62.6 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Grendon ,Fenny Drayton ,Higham ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ulverscoft ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 106
Points in all challenges 164


----------



## Saluki (23 Sep 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)



42 points


----------



## The Bystander (24 Sep 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points

September :
14th *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
19th *56.9km* Harrington, Rothwell, Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Old, home
22nd *50.2km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home
24th *81.5km* Walgrave, Scaldwell, Holcot, Sywell, Gt Harrowden, Finedon, Cranford, Warkton, Loddington, Walgrave, home

Total 32 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2017)

Sept 4th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Syston ,Little Stretton ,Great Glen ,Kilby ,Peatling Parva ,Cosby ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 10th 54.5 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Willoughby ,Kinoulton ,Cotgrave ,Plumtree ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 16th 62.7 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Ashby ,Ticknall ,Melbourne ,Osgathorpe ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 17th 62.6 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Grendon ,Fenny Drayton ,Higham ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ulverscoft ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 24th 102.1 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Marefield ,Tilton ,Workington ,Hallaton ,Cafe Ventoux Tugby ,Owston , Twyford , Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Loughborough ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Anstey 

Running total in this challenge 110
Points in all challenges 168


----------



## aferris2 (24 Sep 2017)

Another ride for September. A long 50km.
24 Sept 2017 73.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/1199403534 1 point
Total 26 points


----------



## Saluki (24 Sep 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.



43 points


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Sep 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point
13th August 2017 - 12 miles to Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1131995457, tandem club ride around Suffolkhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1131997694 (41 miles) and 12 miles home from Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1132001737 Total of 65 miles - 3 points
27th August 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1155248303 - 1 point
10th September 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1177179865 - 1 point
24th September 2017 - 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199352184 - 2 points

Total: 31 points


----------



## steverob (24 Sep 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*3rd September: 51.25 miles* - home, Wingrave, Leighton Buzzard, Stanbridge, <_start of ABF Charity sportive_>, Clipstone, <puncture>, Heath & Reach, Great Brickhill, Wing, Long Marston, Puttenham, Wilstone, Cheddington, Slapton, Great Billington, Stanbridge (again), <_end sportive_>, 2 mile warm down ride to reach 50 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1166150190 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1166149988 - 2 points
*9th September: 43.4 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butlers Cross, _<joined CycleChat Oxford ride>_, Little Kimble, Phoenix Trail to Thame, Worminghall, Stanton St. John, _<watched Tour of Britain pass by>_, Headington, _<pub break>_, Oxford station, then eventually home from Haddenham station - https://www.strava.com/activities/1175440761, https://www.strava.com/activities/1175868066 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1175985188 - 1 point
*23rd September: 32.13 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Bishopstone, Ford, Marsh, Stoke Mandeville (again), loop of Weston Turville and Halton, home via Broughton - https://www.strava.com/activities/1197633027 - 1 point
*24th September: 71.34 miles* - home, Aston Abbotts, Stewkley, Great Brickhill, Aspley Guise, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Upper Shelton, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Woburn, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477 - 3 points

*Total so far: 58 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Sep 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

28th July 71km Treviso - Semonzo. Italy

29th July 52km, Monte Grappa, Italy

2nd August 81km Semonzo - treviso, Italy

8th August. 54km, Denmark

27th August. 77km. Denmark

5th September 53km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1169553847

18th September 55km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1190028576

21st September 53km Dennmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1194671640

17 points


----------



## Renmurew (25 Sep 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point
12 July cycle - 32 miles local roads- https://www.strava.com/activities/1079685148 - 1 point

2 August morning cycle33 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1113682569 - 1 point
6 August morning cycle - 50 mile Pedal for Parkinsons's - https://www.strava.com/activities/1120374919 - 2 points
19 August morning cycle - 40 mile Cateran sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141348983 - 1 point

24 September morning cycle - 34 miles Kirrimuir to Meigleloop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199376432 - 1 point

Total 30 points


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

8th July 2017: 81 km (50 miles) Main ride 49 miles: Tod, Littleborough, Saddleworth, Marsden, Scammonden, Booth Wood, Hubberton Green, 'royd, A646 home. 1 mile short so got the singlespeed bike out and did that to the supermarket and back. 2 points.

13th July 2017: 71 km (44 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Scar Top, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Wycoller (cafe), Trawden, Coldwell, Haggate, Worthorne, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point.

16th July 2017: 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

20th July 2017: 51 km (32 miles).Tod, Heb, Br., Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Lane, Shield Hall Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Tod: 1 point.

17th August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). (Day #4 of Bay Way holiday) - Grange-over-Sands, Levens, (roadworks so diversion and had to do extra stint on A6) Milnthorpe, Sandside, Storth, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Carnforth. 1 point.

22nd August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

19th September 2017: 54 km (34 miles). Tod, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, BE, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, 'royd, CVC, HB, Hept. Rd, Lee Wood, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 22.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 64.
Points target for year: 100+.
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 30th September ride): 89.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here.


----------



## al3xsh (27 Sep 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*
*August - 7 points*
*
September

1st September - 63.3 miles - 3 points*
Chesterfield - Mansfield - Sherwood Forest - Bolsover - Dronfield - Chesterfield

*4th September - 31.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*6th September - 34.7 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield

*10th September - 34.8 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ashover - Matlock - Baslow - Chesterfield

*12th September - 31.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*14th September - 31.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield

*17th September - 41.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Millers Dale - Tideswell - Chesterfield

*19th September - 33.1 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*24th September - 31.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ringinglow - Bamford - Grindleford - Chesterfield

*Total = 60 points*


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2017)

Sept 4th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Syston ,Little Stretton ,Great Glen ,Kilby ,Peatling Parva ,Cosby ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 10th 54.5 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Willoughby ,Kinoulton ,Cotgrave ,Plumtree ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 16th 62.7 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Ashby ,Ticknall ,Melbourne ,Osgathorpe ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 17th 62.6 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Grendon ,Fenny Drayton ,Higham ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ulverscoft ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 24th 102.1 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Marefield ,Tilton ,Workington ,Hallaton ,Cafe Ventoux Tugby ,Owston , Twyford , Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Loughborough ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Anstey 
Sept 27th 45.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Nuneaton ,Hinckley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 111
Points in all challenges 169


----------



## steverob (27 Sep 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*3rd September: 51.25 miles* - home, Wingrave, Leighton Buzzard, Stanbridge, <_start of ABF Charity sportive_>, Clipstone, <puncture>, Heath & Reach, Great Brickhill, Wing, Long Marston, Puttenham, Wilstone, Cheddington, Slapton, Great Billington, Stanbridge (again), <_end sportive_>, 2 mile warm down ride to reach 50 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1166150190 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1166149988 - 2 points
*9th September: 43.4 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Butlers Cross, _<joined CycleChat Oxford ride>_, Little Kimble, Phoenix Trail to Thame, Worminghall, Stanton St. John, _<watched Tour of Britain pass by>_, Headington, _<pub break>_, Oxford station, then eventually home from Haddenham station - https://www.strava.com/activities/1175440761, https://www.strava.com/activities/1175868066 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1175985188 - 1 point
*23rd September: 32.13 miles* - home, Stoke Mandeville, Bishopstone, Ford, Marsh, Stoke Mandeville (again), loop of Weston Turville and Halton, home via Broughton - https://www.strava.com/activities/1197633027 - 1 point
*24th September: 71.34 miles* - home, Aston Abbotts, Stewkley, Great Brickhill, Aspley Guise, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Upper Shelton, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Woburn, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477 - 3 points
*27th September: 52.73 miles* - home, Tring, Aldbury, Nettleden, Gaddesden Row, Markyate, Studham, Dagnall, Ivinghoe, Aston Clinton, circuitous route round Aylesbury, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1204281304 - 2 points

*Total so far: 60 points*


----------



## Renmurew (27 Sep 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point
12 July cycle - 32 miles local roads- https://www.strava.com/activities/1079685148 - 1 point

2 August morning cycle33 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1113682569 - 1 point
6 August morning cycle - 50 mile Pedal for Parkinsons's - https://www.strava.com/activities/1120374919 - 2 points
19 August morning cycle - 40 mile Cateran sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141348983 - 1 point

24 September morning cycle - 34 miles Kirrimuir to Meigleloop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199376432 - 1 point
27 September morning cycle - 31 miles local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/1204460277 - 1 point

Total 31 points


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Sep 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles. London Sunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few miles around town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles on road. Deal, Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

Total 66 points.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Sep 2017)

Sept 4th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Syston ,Little Stretton ,Great Glen ,Kilby ,Peatling Parva ,Cosby ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 10th 54.5 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Willoughby ,Kinoulton ,Cotgrave ,Plumtree ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 16th 62.7 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Ashby ,Ticknall ,Melbourne ,Osgathorpe ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 17th 62.6 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Grendon ,Fenny Drayton ,Higham ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ulverscoft ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 24th 102.1 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Marefield ,Tilton ,Workington ,Hallaton ,Cafe Ventoux Tugby ,Owston , Twyford , Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Loughborough ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Anstey
Sept 27th 45.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Nuneaton ,Hinckley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 28th 48.9 miles 1 point
Market Harborough ,Brampton trail to Northampton and return via a loop of Pitsford water off road on the hybrid

Running total in this challenge 116
Points in all challenges 174


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Sep 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles. London Sunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few miles around town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles on road. Deal, Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36 miles. Bimbling round London aimlessly again, Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

Total 67 points.


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Sep 2017)

A round up of qualifying rides this month.

2/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1164626038 52.2km
4/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1167581158 52.6km
7/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1172343628 52.2km
10/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176928063 68.7km Cycling Weekly 125 sportive from Oulton Park, short course.
12/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1180226140 50.9km
14/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1183422586 70.0km 70km on my 70th birthday. 
22/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1195814524 56.7km
26/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1202274624 53.8km
28/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/1205483135 51.8km

86 points to date.


----------



## iandg (30 Sep 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*June
02 June *(75.4km) Westside Loop (cafe stop at Callanish, accidentally pressed the wrong buttons on GPS, 2 tracks) 1- https://www.strava.com/activities/1017819176 2-https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268 1 point

*July
05 July *(118.2km) Stornoway -Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1068819607 2 Points

*August
06 August *(50.3km) Achmore - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/1119661650 1Point
*09 August *(51.6km) Hebridean CC Club Ride: Breascleit - Callanish - Achmore loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1125713539 1 Point

*September
30 September *(50.3km) Gravel Grind Stornoway Castle Grounds https://www.strava.com/activities/1208242725 1 Point

*24 points*


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles. London Sunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few milesaround town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles on road. Deal,Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36 miles. Bimbling round London aimlessly again, Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

30th September 34 miles. 17 off road, Betteshanger, Ripple, st Margaret's, Kingsdown, deal. Some more miles around town both before and after the of roading. 1 point.

Total 68 points.


----------



## Saluki (30 Sep 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point



44 points


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Sep 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

02nd of April - 51.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, Codicote, Welwyn, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Preston, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637

28th of April - 73km - 1 point
Hitchin, Pirton, Shillington, Shefford, Old Warden, Cople, Cardington, Ireland, Campton, Apsley End, Pirton, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/961530479/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1493392925

28th of May - 52.5 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Weston, Nasty, Westmill, Buntingford, Therfield, Sandon, Wallington, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009729090/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1495978313

04 Jun 17 - 52km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, St Paul's Walden, Whitwell, Breachwood Green, Kimpton, Codicote, Gosmore, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1020871891/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1496587159

08 Jul 17 - 55.5km - 1 point
Hitchin, Letchworth, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Abington Piggotts, Steeple Morden, Hinksworth, Baldock, Letchworth, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1075460917/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1499615756

13 Aug 17 - 53.1km - 1 point
Hitchin, Letchworth, Baldock, Bygrave, Ashwell, Abington Piggotts, Steeple Morden, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Letchworth, Hitchin.
_Strava_ threw a wobbler yesterday and lost me several times, so I'm having to rely on the computer readout.

30 Sep 17 - 51.1km - 1 point
Hitchin, Codicote, Kimpton, Peter's Green, Breachwood Green, King's Walden, Preston, Gosmore, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1208643895

Total 11 points.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Oct 2017)

January - September 67 points
October
Early morning, put the world to rights, (or at least in my head), ride
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51 kms 1 point

Running total 68 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Oct 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911
September 9th - 55.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1175112560

October 1st - 64.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1209825769

Running total - 30 points


----------



## Jon George (1 Oct 2017)

*1st October*
Ipswich - Felixstowe - Ipswich.
50.87km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 27 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## gavgav (1 Oct 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-MontfordBridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

28th August (100.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Wem-Noneley-Loppington-English Frankton-Whitemere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Maesbrook-Pentre-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3 points 

2nd September (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Leebotwood-Woolstaston-High Park-Pole Bank-THE LONGMYND SUMMIT-Church Stretton-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th September (53.1km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

1st October (59.8km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Forge-Norton-Wroxeter-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Jackfield-Broseley-Benthall-Wyke-Sheinton-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

Running total = 22 Points


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Oct 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

23rd September 2017:
57.53 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*1st October 2017
57.29 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 37 points* - good to get the banker in at the start of the month - only two more rides needed now to complete the 2017 challenge...

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Saluki (1 Oct 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point



45 points


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Oct 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles. LondonSunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few milesaround town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles on road.Deal,Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36 miles. Bimblinground London aimlessly again,Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

30th September 34 miles. 17 off road, Betteshanger, Ripple, st Margaret's, Kingsdown, deal. Some more milesaround town both before and after the of roading. 1 point.

1st October 50 miles. Round London on the street art ride as organised by @booze and cake OTP. 41 mile ride with a few extra tagged on to and from the start and end. 2 points. 

Total 70 points.


----------



## Ice2911 (1 Oct 2017)

1st October a very wet and very windy 52 miles from Norwich to Beccles and back. 2 p*******s in 3 miles just before I got home, I haven't had any in 5500 miles of riding this year so shouldn't complain, but I am. 
2 months to go and I will have done it


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 117
Points in all challenges 175


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Oct 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles.LondonSunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few milesaround town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles on road.Deal,Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36 miles.Bimblinground London aimlessly again,Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

30th September 34 miles. 17 off road, Betteshanger, Ripple, st Margaret's, Kingsdown, deal. Some moremilesaround town both before and after the of roading. 1 point.

1st October 50 miles. Round London on the street art ride as organised by @booze and cake OTP. 41 mile ride with a few extra tagged on to and from thestart and end. 2 points. 

2nd October 37 miles. Kingsdown, Deal, sandwich, Eastry, back to Deal with town miles on top. 1 point.

Total 71 points.


----------



## The Bystander (3 Oct 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points

October :
3rd *65.2km* Walgrave, Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home

Total 33 points


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Oct 2017)

*Jan: 13 Points*
*Feb: 16 Points*
*Mar: 19 Points*
*April: 19 Points*
*May: 7 Points*
*June: 27 Points*
*July: 30** Points*
*Aug: 21 Points
Sept: 24 Points*

*Oct: 24 Points*
*3rd Oct - 102km,* Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back. 3 Points
*6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride* - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Wettenham, Nantwich and back. 3 Points
*9th Oct - 100km* Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm. 3 Points
*12th Oct - 109km,* Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back. 3 Points
*17th Oct - 100km,* (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back. 3 Points
*23rd Oct - 100km,* Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Lymm. 3 Points
*25th Oct - 113km* Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back 3 Points
*27th Oct - 100km,* Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 3 Points

*200 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides points.)


----------



## Katherine (4 Oct 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.

*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.

*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles. Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.
*17th September. *55 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Edenfield. Swinton Walkden, Westhorton,Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Ramsbottom, Heywood, Prestwich, Swinton.
*24th September. *36 miles. 1 point. Tour de Bolton!!! Smithills, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton, Edgworth, Darwin, Feniscowles, Withnell Fold, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angelzarke, Rivington, Belmont, Smithills.
*26th September. *31 miles. 1 points. Solo to Dunham loop. Out via A57, home through Culcheth and on the A580 path.
*30th September. *42 miles. 1 points. Chocolate Cafe ride, incorporating steam train ride between Rawstenstall to Bury. Eccles, Old Trafford, Manchester, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, (train ride to Bury), Whitefield, Kearsley, Walkden.

*October
1st October. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.


*Total for the year 57points.*


----------



## Domus (6 Oct 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
August 5 Radcliffe, Bury, Rawtenstall, Helmshore up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 32.04 miles 1 point
August 8 Mum's again in the drizzle. 36.88 miles 1 point
August 16 Grange, Bowland Bridge, Staveley, Kendal and back to Grange 38.5 miles 1 point
September 1 Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale and home 45.44 miles 1 point
September 7 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden over Holcombe Hill, into Bolton and home 32.04 miles 1 point
October 6 Mum's again same old route 38.05 miles 1 point

Total 31 points


----------



## al3xsh (6 Oct 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*
*August - 7 points*
*
September

1st September - 63.3 miles - 3 points*
Chesterfield - Mansfield - Sherwood Forest - Bolsover - Dronfield - Chesterfield

*4th September - 31.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*6th September - 34.7 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bradwell - Eyam - Chesterfield

*10th September - 34.8 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ashover - Matlock - Baslow - Chesterfield

*12th September - 31.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

*14th September - 31.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield

*17th September - 41.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Bakewell - Monyash - Millers Dale - Tideswell - Chesterfield

*19th September - 33.1 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*24th September - 36.8 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Ringinglow - Bamford - Grindleford - Chesterfield

*27th September - 34.8 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Brackenfield - Cromford - Chatsworth - Chesterfield

*29th September - 31.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Beeley - Chesterfield

And 405 miles for September!

*October

6th October - 36.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Snitterton - Beeley - Chesterfield


*Total = 63 points*


----------



## dickyknees (6 Oct 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points*
*
September 
September 01 - 81 kms (50.65 miles) 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Dothan, Bethel, Brynsiencyn, Llanddaniel Fab including a visit to Bryn Celli Ddu, Niwbwrch, Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*October 
October 6 - 53.23 kms (33.08 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Total - 41 points*


----------



## Eribiste (7 Oct 2017)

Today's ride was up and over British Camp, a spiky bit on the profile that. Then down the other side to Eastnor, cross Castlemorton Common then back to Pershore, where the car was being serviced for a ride of better than 55 klicks.

In the best traditions of Strava art, I appear to have inadvertently created a track that looks disturbingly like a sperm cell. Quite unintentional I assure you all.

I expect someone could probably psychoanalyse that and get me locked up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1218975329


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 7th 57 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Old Dalby ,Keyworth ,Ruddington ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 122
Points in all challenges 180


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

23rd September 2017:
57.53 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*1st October 2017
57.29 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, and on to home. *1 point*

*7th October 2017
56.73km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 38 points* - hard work into that wind on the outward leg today, but another qualifying ride in the bag.

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Saluki (7 Oct 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point
07/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1219342247 - Horncastle to Lincoln by road then back by trail to Horncastle. Raining. 2 points



47 points


----------



## The Bystander (8 Oct 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points

October :
3rd *65.2km* Walgrave, Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home
8th *51.5km* Old, Hannington, Holcot, Sywell, Ecton, Cogenhoe, Castle Ashby, Earls Barton, Lt.Harrowden, Home

Total 34 points


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Oct 2017)

*January:* 2 rides, 2 points
*February:* 2 rides, 2 points
*March: *2 rides, 2 points
*April*: 7 rides, 8 points
*May*: 5 rides, 5 points
*June*: 3 rides, 4 points
*July*: 3 rides, 3 points
*August*: 5 rides, 5 points
*September*: 4 rides, 4 points

October 8: Saltcoats-troon, then back. - 53k - 1 point
October 20: saltcoats-kilwinning-lochwinnoch-johnstone. back by train. 52k 1 point
October 29: saltcoats-kilwinning-stewarton-fenwick-kilmarnock-irvine-saltcoats. 61k, 1 point


Total: 38 points


----------



## steverob (8 Oct 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*8th October: 65.45 miles* - home, Quainton, Grendon Underwood, Stratton Audley, Hethe, Finmere, Water Stratford, Gawcott, Hillesden, Barton Hartshorn, Newton Morrell, Poundon, Steeple Claydon, East Claydon, Hogshaw, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094 - 3 points

*Total so far: 63 points*


----------



## Bazzer (8 Oct 2017)

January - September 67 points
October
Early morning, put the world to rights, (or at least in my head), ride
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51 kms 1 point
8th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Frodsham. Norley, Cuddington, Bartington, Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Home. 82kms. 2 points

Running total 70 points


----------



## Saluki (8 Oct 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point
07/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1219342247 - Horncastle to Lincoln by road then back by trail to Horncastle. Raining. 2 points
08/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1221534046 - Horncastle 18 mile loop then up to High Toynton, Mareham & Home. 1 point



48 points


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Oct 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586
May 13th - 52.1 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Bidford on Avon, Long Marston, Stratford upon Avon, Wellsbourne, Batford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/983769825
June 24th - 42.2 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Morton Baggot, Lowsonford, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1051255800
July 9th - 53.7 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Welford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1074700237
August 13th - 55 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Winchcombe, Overbury, Bredon, Tewkesbury https://www.strava.com/activities/1131122463
September 10th - 63.4 miles. Warwick, Kingswoord, Welford-upon-Avon, Wellsbourne, Kingswood, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1176984639
October 8th - 44.3 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Wellsbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220306303. 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1220306303


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Oct 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

28th July 71km Treviso - Semonzo. Italy

29th July 52km, Monte Grappa, Italy

2nd August 81km Semonzo - treviso, Italy

8th August. 54km, Denmark

27th August. 77km. Denmark

5th September 53km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1169553847

18th September 55km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1190028576

21st September 53km Dennmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1194671640

Denmark 77km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1217687553/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1507297386
18Points


----------



## Renmurew (9 Oct 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point
12 July cycle - 32 miles local roads- https://www.strava.com/activities/1079685148 - 1 point

2 August morning cycle33 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1113682569 - 1 point
6 August morning cycle - 50 mile Pedal for Parkinsons's - https://www.strava.com/activities/1120374919 - 2 points
19 August morning cycle - 40 mile Cateran sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141348983 - 1 point

24 September morning cycle - 34 miles Kirrimuir to Meigleloop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199376432 - 1 point

8 October morning cycle - 31 miles Forfar, Kirrimuir, Lintrathan loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220951252 - 1 point

Total 31 points


----------



## dickyknees (10 Oct 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points*
*
September 
September 01 - 81 kms (50.65 miles) 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Dothan, Bethel, Brynsiencyn, Llanddaniel Fab including a visit to Bryn Celli Ddu, Niwbwrch, Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*October 
October 6 - 53.2 kms (33.08 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 
*October 10 - 53.1 kms (33.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Total - 42 points*


----------



## StuartG (10 Oct 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham
*September*
9th: 35.01 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Aire-sur-la-Lys (Northern France MiniTour)
12th: 45.15 miles: 1 point: Compeigne to Beauvais (Northern France MiniTour)
13th: 53.88 miles: 2 points: Beauvais-Rouen (Northern France MiniTour)
15th: 56.34 miles:2 points: Le Treport-Montreuil (Northern France MiniTour)
*October*
10th: 58.21 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Knole Park-Godden Green-Bolney Hill-Sydenham

Total: 61 points


----------



## john59 (12 Oct 2017)

25th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/843710494

30th January. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/849298438

4th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/854683348

15th February. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/867078672

21st February. 80.5 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Willaston Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/874448273

1st March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/883501484

6th March. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/889816818

8th March. 59 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/892047718

13th March. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/898565918

2nd April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/924637388

13th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/940238792

18th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/947278064

28th April. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/961241182

8th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/976440104

11th May. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Saughall, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/981108864

23rd May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1001493338

30th May. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1012580837

26th June. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1054795608

3rd July. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside, Chester, Capenhurst, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1065322811

12th July. Usual 54 km circuit. 1point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1079638770

17th August. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1137999014

1st September. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1162715721

12th October. Usual 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/1226536435

*Total, 24 points*


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles.LondonSunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few milesaround town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles on road.Deal,Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36 miles.Bimblinground London aimlessly again,Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

30th September 34 miles. 17 off road, Betteshanger, Ripple, st Margaret's, Kingsdown, deal. Some moremilesaround town both before and after the of roading. 1 point.

1st October 50 miles. Round London on the street art ride as organised by @booze and cake OTP. 41 mile ride with a few extra tagged on to and from thestart and end. 2 points. 

2nd October 37 miles. Kingsdown, Deal, sandwich, Eastry, back to Deal with town miles on top. 1 point.

12 th October, 34 miles. 31 round central London and a couple more between the station And home. 1 point.

Total 72 points.


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Oct 2017)

First ride this month, some comments in the Chatzone.

12/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1226559015. 51.4km

87 points to date.


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Oct 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911
September 9th - 55.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1175112560

October 1st - 64.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1209825769
October 13th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1228397999

Running total - 31 points


----------



## Jon George (13 Oct 2017)

*13th October*
Ipswich - Felixstowe - Kirton - Kesgrave - Ipswich.
52.35km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 28 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Oct 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

23rd September 2017:
57.53 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*1st October 2017
57.29 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, and on to home. *1 point*

*7th October 2017
56.73km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*13th October 2017
66.74km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Follifoot, some bridleway in the countryside, Pannal, Beckwithshaw, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point


Running total - 39 points* - hard work into that wind again today and a lot of climbing, but another qualifying ride in the bag even if it ended up being a metric rather than an imperial half...

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## aferris2 (14 Oct 2017)

October ride done!
14 Oct 2017 51.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229557183 2 points
Total 28 points


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Oct 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

23rd September 2017:
57.53 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*1st October 2017
57.29 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, and on to home. *1 point*

*7th October 2017
56.73 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*13th October 2017
66.74 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Follifoot, some bridleway in the countryside, Pannal, Beckwithshaw, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

14th October 2017
53.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Linton, Collingham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point

Running total - 40 points* - it was another battle against the wind, but it's another qualifying ride in the bag and a really enjoyable one at that which put me through 2,000 miles for the year.

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## steverob (14 Oct 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*8th October: 65.45 miles* - home, Quainton, Grendon Underwood, Stratton Audley, Hethe, Finmere, Water Stratford, Gawcott, Hillesden, Barton Hartshorn, Newton Morrell, Poundon, Steeple Claydon, East Claydon, Hogshaw, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094 - 3 points
*14th October: 33.89 miles* - home, Weston Turville, Wendover Woods climb, St. Leonards, Ellesborough, Bishopstone, Eythrope Park, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1229964312 - 1 point

*Total so far: 64 points*


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 7th 57 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Old Dalby ,Keyworth ,Ruddington ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 14th 118.4 miles
Anstey ,Bingham ,Newark ,Lincoln train home

Running total in this challenge 126
Points in all challenges 184


----------



## steverob (15 Oct 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*8th October: 65.45 miles* - home, Quainton, Grendon Underwood, Stratton Audley, Hethe, Finmere, Water Stratford, Gawcott, Hillesden, Barton Hartshorn, Newton Morrell, Poundon, Steeple Claydon, East Claydon, Hogshaw, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094 - 3 points
*14th October: 33.89 miles* - home, Weston Turville, Wendover Woods climb, St. Leonards, Ellesborough, Bishopstone, Eythrope Park, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1229964312 - 1 point
*15th October: 51.02 miles *(across two rides) - home, Wendover, _<mechanical>_, back home to fix (10.35 miles), then later; Berryfields, _<slow puncture>_, Quainton, Edgcott, Piddington, Wotton, Ashendon, Waddesdon, home (40.67 miles) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1231183204 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1231728400 - 2 points

*Total so far: 66 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Oct 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

28th July 71km Treviso - Semonzo. Italy

29th July 52km, Monte Grappa, Italy

2nd August 81km Semonzo - treviso, Italy

8th August. 54km, Denmark

27th August. 77km. Denmark

5th September 53km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1169553847

18th September 55km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1190028576

21st September 53km Dennmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1194671640

6th October 77km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1217687553/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1507297386

15th October Denmark 50km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1231675167

19 points


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 7th 57 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Old Dalby ,Keyworth ,Ruddington ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 14th 118.4 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Bingham ,Newark ,Lincoln train home
Oct 25th 36.8 miles 1point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies Cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Home

Running total in this challenge 127
Points in all challenges 185


----------



## Bazzer (15 Oct 2017)

January - September 67 points
October
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51 kms 1 point
8th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Frodsham. Norley, Cuddington, Bartington, Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Home. 82kms. 2 points
15th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home 58kms 1 point
Running total 71 points


----------



## Saluki (15 Oct 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point
07/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1219342247 - Horncastle to Lincoln by road then back by trail to Horncastle. Raining. 2 points
08/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1221534046 - Horncastle 18 mile loop then up to High Toynton, Mareham & Home. 1 point
15/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1232111504 - Horncastle - Norwich. 100.1 miles. 4 points, I believe 



52 points


----------



## gavgav (15 Oct 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-MontfordBridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

28th August (100.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Wem-Noneley-Loppington-English Frankton-Whitemere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Maesbrook-Pentre-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3 points 

2nd September (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Leebotwood-Woolstaston-High Park-Pole Bank-THE LONGMYND SUMMIT-Church Stretton-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th September (53.1km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

1st October (59.8km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Forge-Norton-Wroxeter-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Jackfield-Broseley-Benthall-Wyke-Sheinton-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

14th October (70.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Coed Y Brenin-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

Running total = 23 Points


----------



## 13 rider (16 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 7th 57 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Old Dalby ,Keyworth ,Ruddington ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 14th 118.4 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Bingham ,Newark ,Lincoln train home
Oct 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies Cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Home
Oct 16th 43.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Sapcote ,Wolvey ,Hinckley ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 128
Points in all challenges 186


----------



## dickyknees (18 Oct 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points

September 
September 01 - 81 kms (50.65 miles) 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Dothan, Soar, Dothan, Bethel, Brynsiencyn, Llanddaniel Fab including a visit to Bryn Celli Ddu, Niwbwrch, Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.

*October 
October 6 - 53.2 kms (33.08 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 10 - 53.1 kms (33.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 18 - 53.2 kms (33.1 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 43 points*


----------



## dickyknees (20 Oct 2017)

*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points
September - total 2 points.

October* 
*October 6 - 53.2 kms (33.08 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 10 - 53.1 kms (33.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 18 - 53.2 kms (33.1 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 18 - 56.18 kms (34.91 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Lliynnon Mill, Valley, Holyhead, Valley, home.
*
Total - 44 points*


----------



## Spinney (20 Oct 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles,* 1 point - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, *1 point - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust

*February
4th - 32 miles,* 1 point - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, *1 point - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points *- Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point - *Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point -* Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point *- lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, clockwise

*April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point *- Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points *- Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point *- Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point *- All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.

*June
2nd - 31.3 miles,* 1 point (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles*, 1 point - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles*, 1 point - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles*, 1 point - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles*, 1 point - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles*, 1 point - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*August
5th - 39.7 miles*, 1 point - Aberystwyth, Ystwyth trail, various unpronounceable villages, Devil's Bridge, Aberystwyth. Details here, incl. some pics.
*15th - 67.5 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, anticlockwise
*22nd - 100.5 miles, 4 points *- Avon Cycleway, plus a bit extra to make the century Relive
*26th - 39.5 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Crook, Windermere Ferry, Haverthwaite, Cartmel, Grange, Meathop, Levens

*September
19th - 32.8 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe

*October
20th - 31.9 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Arnside, Carnforth, Burton-in-Kendal, Holme, Milnthorpe, Levens

*Running total - 35 points*


----------



## Bazzer (21 Oct 2017)

January - September 67 points
October
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51 kms 1 point
8th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Frodsham. Norley, Cuddington, Bartington, Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Home. 82kms. 2 points
15th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home 58kms 1 point
21st Fernhead, Woolston, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Preston on the Hill, Barnton, Anderton boat lift, Comberbach, Gt Budworth, Antrobus, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warbuton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6 miles 2 points
Running total 73 points


----------



## Bazzer (22 Oct 2017)

January - September 67 points
October
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51 kms 1 point
8th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Frodsham. Norley, Cuddington, Bartington, Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Home. 82kms. 2 points
15th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home 58kms 1 point
21st Fernhead, Woolston, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Preston on the Hill, Barnton, Anderton boat lift, Comberbach, Gt Budworth, Antrobus, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warbuton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6 miles 2 points

An unexpected ride delivering a plant to child 1 and collecting one of grandma's apple pies for delivery to child 2
22nd Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook, Swinton, Agecroft, Prestwich and reverse into the teeth of the wind for most of the way home. 58kms 1 point
Running total 74 points


----------



## 13 rider (22 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 7th 57 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Old Dalby ,Keyworth ,Ruddington ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 14th 118.4 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Bingham ,Newark ,Lincoln train home
Oct 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies Cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Home
Oct 16th 43.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Sapcote ,Wolvey ,Hinckley ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 22nd 80.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Breedon on the Hill ,Measham ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 131
Points in all challenges 189


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Oct 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point
13th August 2017 - 12 miles to Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1131995457, tandem club ride around Suffolkhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1131997694 (41 miles) and 12 miles home from Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1132001737Total of 65 miles - 3 points
27th August 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1155248303 - 1 point
10th September 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1177179865 - 1 point
24th September 2017 - 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199352184 - 2 points
22nd October 2017 - 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923055 - 2 points

Total: 33 points


----------



## steverob (22 Oct 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*8th October: 65.45 miles* - home, Quainton, Grendon Underwood, Stratton Audley, Hethe, Finmere, Water Stratford, Gawcott, Hillesden, Barton Hartshorn, Newton Morrell, Poundon, Steeple Claydon, East Claydon, Hogshaw, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094 - 3 points
*14th October: 33.89 miles* - home, Weston Turville, Wendover Woods climb, St. Leonards, Ellesborough, Bishopstone, Eythrope Park, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1229964312 - 1 point
*15th October: 51.02 miles *(across two rides) - home, Wendover, _<mechanical>_, back home to fix (10.35 miles), then later; Berryfields, _<slow puncture>_, Quainton, Edgcott, Piddington, Wotton, Ashendon, Waddesdon, home (40.67 miles) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1231183204 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1231728400 - 2 points
*22nd October: 65.25 miles *- home, Stoke Mandeville, Butlers Cross, Great Hampden, Bradenham, Lane End, Fingest, Colstrope Lane climb, Hambleden, Fawley, Turville Heath, Russell's Water, Britwell Salome, Cuxham, Stoke Talmage, Postcombe, Towersey, Haddenham, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1242102956 - 3 points

*Total so far: 69 points*


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

8th July 2017: 81 km (50 miles) Main ride 49 miles: Tod, Littleborough, Saddleworth, Marsden, Scammonden, Booth Wood, Hubberton Green, 'royd, A646 home. 1 mile short so got the singlespeed bike out and did that to the supermarket and back. 2 points.

13th July 2017: 71 km (44 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Scar Top, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Wycoller (cafe), Trawden, Coldwell, Haggate, Worthorne, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point.

16th July 2017: 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

20th July 2017: 51 km (32 miles).Tod, Heb, Br., Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Lane, Shield Hall Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Tod: 1 point.

17th August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). (Day #4 of Bay Way holiday) - Grange-over-Sands, Levens, (roadworks so diversion and had to do extra stint on A6) Milnthorpe, Sandside, Storth, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Carnforth. 1 point.

22nd August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

19th September 2017: 54 km (34 miles). Tod, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, BE, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, 'royd, CVC, HB, Hept. Rd, Lee Wood, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

14th October 2017: 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Road, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, Hebden Bridge, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod, circuit of the park to add extra distance to get 50 kms in.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 22*****.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 68***.
Points target for year: 100+ 
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 14th October ride): 90***.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here. (*** I had made a huge error in adding up my points. Next year's target will be whatever I manage by the end of this year, plus 5.)


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 7th 57 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Old Dalby ,Keyworth ,Ruddington ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 14th 118.4 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Bingham ,Newark ,Lincoln train home
Oct 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies Cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Home
Oct 16th 43.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Sapcote ,Wolvey ,Hinckley ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 22nd 80.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Breedon on the Hill ,Measham ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 23rd 50.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sharnford ,Wolvey ,Leire ,Dutton Bassett ,Sapcote ,Anstey
Oct 24th 34.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ulverscoft, Ratby ,Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Swithland ,Ulverscoft ,Anstey
Oct 25 the 70.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Shardlow ,Derby ,Repton ,Ibstock ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 137
Points in all challenges 195


----------



## Katherine (24 Oct 2017)

]*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.

*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.

*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles. Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.
*17th September. *55 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Edenfield. Swinton Walkden, Westhorton,Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Ramsbottom, Heywood, Prestwich, Swinton.
*24th September. *36 miles. 1 point. Tour de Bolton!!! Smithills, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton, Edgworth, Darwin, Feniscowles, Withnell Fold, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angelzarke, Rivington, Belmont, Smithills.
*26th September. *31 miles. 1 points. Solo to Dunham loop. Out via A57, home through Culcheth and on the A580 path.
*30th September. *42 miles. 1 points. Chocolate Cafe ride, incorporating steam train ride between Rawstenstall to Bury. Eccles, Old Trafford, Manchester, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, (train ride to Bury), Whitefield, Kearsley, Walkden.

*October
1st October. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*9th October. *33 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Lostock Junction, Horwich, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod, Four Gates, Walkden. 
*15th October. *70 miles. 3 points. SCC C ride to Rufford. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Haigh, Standish, Rufford, Parbold, Dalton, Upholland, Appley Bridge, Wrightington, Eccleston, Euxton, Chorley, Horwich, Lostock Junction, Westhaughton, Walkden.

*Total for the year 61 points.*


----------



## StuartG (24 Oct 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham
*September*
9th: 35.01 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Aire-sur-la-Lys (Northern France MiniTour)
12th: 45.15 miles: 1 point: Compeigne to Beauvais (Northern France MiniTour)
13th: 53.88 miles: 2 points: Beauvais-Rouen (Northern France MiniTour)
15th: 56.34 miles:2 points: Le Treport-Montreuil (Northern France MiniTour)
*October*
10th: 58.21 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Knole Park-Godden Green-Bolney Hill-Sydenham
24th: 50.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Denbies-Box Hill- Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham

Total: 63 points


----------



## The Bystander (25 Oct 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points

October :
3rd *65.2km* Walgrave, Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home
8th *51.5km* Old, Hannington, Holcot, Sywell, Ecton, Cogenhoe, Castle Ashby, Earls Barton, Lt.Harrowden, home
25th *50km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home

Total 35 points


----------



## The Bystander (27 Oct 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points

October :
3rd *65.2km* Walgrave, Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home
8th *51.5km* Old, Hannington, Holcot, Sywell, Ecton, Cogenhoe, Castle Ashby, Earls Barton, Lt.Harrowden, home
25th *50km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home
27th *58.8km* Walgrave, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Old, home

Total 36 points


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles.LondonSunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few milesaround town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles onroad.Deal,Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36 miles.Bimblinground London aimlessly again,Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

30th September 34 miles. 17 off road,Betteshanger, Ripple, st Margaret's, Kingsdown, deal. Some moremilesaround town both before and after the of roading. 1 point.

1st October 50 miles. Round London on the street art ride as organised by@booze and cake OTP. 41 mile ride with a few extra tagged on to and from thestart and end. 2 points. 

2nd October 37 miles. Kingsdown, Deal, sandwich, Eastry, back to Deal with town miles on top. 1 point.

12 th October, 34 miles. 31 roundcentral London and a couple more between the station And home. 1 point.

27th October, 50.2 miles. Martin mill, Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Littlebourne, Wingham, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back to Martin mill. Got back to the car on 49.5 miles so popped round the block to get the 50. 2 points.

Total 74 points.


----------



## tallliman (28 Oct 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725

13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
25th August: 54.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1151131196
26th August: 61 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1152963942 (in 2-3 rides...should've done the extra!)
29th August: 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1157995938
31st August: 57.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1161317142

1st September 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1163070453
10th September 63.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
12th September 31.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1180736177
14th September 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1183935197
16th September 66.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
30th September 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1208439736

8th October 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1220632878
10th October 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1224193572
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
22nd October 50.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241697425

Total 125 points


----------



## Osprey (28 Oct 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786
*16th Sept. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1187040877
*23rd Sept.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403

*8th Oct*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220362254
*20th Oct*. 62 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, AmmanValley, Black Mountains, Swansea Valley, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*28th Oct.* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1250289888

Total points to date. 59


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 7th 57 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Old Dalby ,Keyworth ,Ruddington ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 14th 118.4 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Bingham ,Newark ,Lincoln train home
Oct 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies Cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Home
Oct 16th 43.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Sapcote ,Wolvey ,Hinckley ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 22nd 80.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Breedon on the Hill ,Measham ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 23rd 50.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sharnford ,Wolvey ,Leire ,Dutton Bassett ,Sapcote ,Anstey
Oct 24th 34.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ulverscoft, Ratby ,Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Swithland ,Ulverscoft ,Anstey
Oct 25 the 70.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Shardlow ,Derby ,Repton ,Ibstock ,Anstey
Oct 28th 32.2 miles 1 point
Normal St Bernards Abbey 50 km loop

Running total in this challenge 138
Points in all challenges 196


----------



## steverob (28 Oct 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*8th October: 65.45 miles* - home, Quainton, Grendon Underwood, Stratton Audley, Hethe, Finmere, Water Stratford, Gawcott, Hillesden, Barton Hartshorn, Newton Morrell, Poundon, Steeple Claydon, East Claydon, Hogshaw, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094 - 3 points
*14th October: 33.89 miles* - home, Weston Turville, Wendover Woods climb, St. Leonards, Ellesborough, Bishopstone, Eythrope Park, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1229964312 - 1 point
*15th October: 51.02 miles *(across two rides) - home, Wendover, _<mechanical>_, back home to fix (10.35 miles), then later; Berryfields, _<slow puncture>_, Quainton, Edgcott, Piddington, Wotton, Ashendon, Waddesdon, home (40.67 miles) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1231183204 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1231728400 - 2 points
*22nd October: 65.25 miles *- home, Stoke Mandeville, Butlers Cross, Great Hampden, Bradenham, Lane End, Fingest, Colstrope Lane climb, Hambleden, Fawley, Turville Heath, Russell's Water, Britwell Salome, Cuxham, Stoke Talmage, Postcombe, Towersey, Haddenham, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1242102956 - 3 points
*28th October: 63.68 miles *- home, Haddenham & Thame Parkway station, <25 min train journey>, Kings Sutton station, Croughton, Mixbury, Tingewick, Radclive, Akeley, Potterspury, Passenham, Nash, Winslow, North Marston, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1250124061 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1250596693 - 3 points

*Total so far: 72 points*


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Oct 2017)

*Jan to June Points: 15*

*2nd July*
50km - 1 point
Wedding Anniversary Ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/1063526665

*16th July*
50km - 1 point
Full Beans on Drift road (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1085732031

*13th August*
50km - 1 point
Bottle Lane (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1131711941

*26th August*
50m - 2 point
Box Hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/1153259623

*3rd September*
50m - 2 point
Henley
https://www.strava.com/activities/1165681942

*10th September*
50m - 2 point
Henley (7 Mins faster than LW)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1176881145

*19th September*
100km - 3 point
Last Ride on Cannondale
https://www.strava.com/activities/1191172703

*24th September*
100km - 3 point
Another 100km!!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1198983227

*8th October*
50km - 1 point
Standard 50km loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/1220928949

*15th October*
50m - 2 point
Under 3 hours!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1230972746

(Thinking I might actually get through the year & complete a challenge for the first time!!!)

*Total Points: 33*


----------



## Bazzer (29 Oct 2017)

January - September 67 points
October
1st Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51 kms 1 point
8th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Frodsham. Norley, Cuddington, Bartington, Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Home. 82kms. 2 points
15th Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston Brook, Lower and Higher Whitley, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home 58kms 1 point
21st Fernhead, Woolston, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Preston on the Hill, Barnton, Anderton boat lift, Comberbach, Gt Budworth, Antrobus, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warbuton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 81 kms 2 points
22nd Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook, Swinton, Agecroft, Prestwich and reverse into the teeth of the wind for most of the way home. 58kms 1 point
29th Lowton, Atherton, Bolton, Radcliffe, Bury, Prestwich,Manchester, Worsley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft and home 82kms. 2 points
Running total 76 points


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Oct 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home. 43.1 miles ((69.4km). Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 33.0 miles (53.1km). Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 40.3 miles (64.9km). Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home. 31.6 miles (50.9km). Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*16th June 2017*
Windsor Great Park loops. 31.5 miles (50.7km). Riding Time 2:48:32, Average Speed 11.2mph, Elevation Gain 1496ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. ICE Trice Q. 1 point.

*18th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Kingston-Sunbury-Staines-Laleham-Home. 37.1 miles (59.7km). Riding Time 2:09:18, Average Speed 17.2mph, Elevation Gain 299ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*July 2017*
Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 42.2 miles (57.9km). Riding Time 2:39:24, Average Speed 15.9mph, Elevation Gain 1512ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*4th August 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Chobham-Home. 34.4 miles (57.9km). Riding Time 2:07:01, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1332ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd September 2017*

Home-Lyne-Windsor Great Park-Home. 33.7 miles (54.2km). Riding Time 2:13:39, Average Speed 15.1mph, Elevation Gain 1854ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*29th October 2017*
Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-Chobham-Chertsey-Home. 42.2 miles (67.9km). Riding Time 2:35:13, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1539ft, Maximum Speed 31.5mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## Jon George (29 Oct 2017)

*29th October*
Ipswich - Tuddenham - Clopton - Debach -Charsfield - Hoo - Letheringham - Wickham Market - Woodbridge - Ipswich.
51.39km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 29 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## iandg (29 Oct 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*June
02 June *(75.4km) Westside Loop (cafe stop at Callanish, accidentally pressed the wrong buttons on GPS, 2 tracks) 1- https://www.strava.com/activities/1017819176 2-https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268 1 point

*July
05 July *(118.2km) Stornoway -Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1068819607 2 Points

*August
06 August *(50.3km) Achmore - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/1119661650 1Point
*09 August *(51.6km) Hebridean CC Club Ride: Breascleit - Callanish - Achmore loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1125713539 1 Point

*September
30 September *(50.3km) Gravel Grind Stornoway Castle Grounds https://www.strava.com/activities/1208242725 1 Point

*October
29 October *(51.5km) Stornoway - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/1251648738 1 Point

*25 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (29 Oct 2017)

Oct 2nd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 7th 57 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sileby ,Old Dalby ,Keyworth ,Ruddington ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Oct 14th 118.4 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Bingham ,Newark ,Lincoln train home
Oct 15th 36.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies Cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Home
Oct 16th 43.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Sapcote ,Wolvey ,Hinckley ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 22nd 80.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Breedon on the Hill ,Measham ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 23rd 50.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Sharnford ,Wolvey ,Leire ,Dutton Bassett ,Sapcote ,Anstey
Oct 24th 34.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ulverscoft, Ratby ,Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Swithland ,Ulverscoft ,Anstey
Oct 25 the 70.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Shardlow ,Derby ,Repton ,Ibstock ,Anstey
Oct 28th 32.2 miles 1 point
Normal St Bernards Abbey 50 km loop
Oct 29th 70.7 mile 3 points
Anstey ,Kibworth ,Moseley ,Lutterworth ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 141
Points in all challenges 199


----------



## Saluki (29 Oct 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point
07/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1219342247 - Horncastle to Lincoln by road then back by trail to Horncastle. Raining. 2 points
08/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1221534046 - Horncastle 18 mile loop then up to High Toynton, Mareham & Home. 1 point
15/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1232111504 - Horncastle - Norwich. 100.1 miles. 4 points, I believe  (was actually 109.82 but GPS glitched)
29/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1252249100 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Boston - Con - Woodhall Spa - Mareham - Home. 2 points



54 points


----------



## Effyb4 (29 Oct 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point
13th August 2017 - 12 miles to Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1131995457, tandem club ride around Suffolkhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1131997694 (41 miles) and 12 miles home from Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1132001737Total of 65 miles - 3 points
27th August 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1155248303 - 1 point
10th September 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1177179865 - 1 point
24th September 2017 - 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199352184 - 2 points
22nd October 2017 - 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923055 - 2 points
29th October 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1251992531 - 1 point

Total: 34 points


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles.LondonSunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few milesaround town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles onroad.Deal,Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36 miles.Bimblinground London aimlessly again,Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

30th September 34 miles. 17 off road,Betteshanger, Ripple, st Margaret's, Kingsdown, deal. Some moremilesaround town both before and after the of roading. 1 point.

1st October 50 miles. Round London on the street art ride as organised by@booze and cake OTP. 41 mile ride with a few extra tagged on to and from thestart and end. 2 points. 

2nd October 37 miles. Kingsdown, Deal, sandwich, Eastry, back to Deal with town miles on top. 1 point.

12 th October, 34 miles. 31 roundcentral London and a couple more between the station And home. 1 point.

27th October, 50.2 miles. Martin mill, Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Littlebourne, Wingham, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back to Martin mill. Got back to the car on 49.5 miles so popped round the block to get the 50. 2 points.

29th October, 33 miles. 3 laps round Bedgebury Forrest mtb trails, 27 tough miles, a few more ancillary miles to and fro etc.....1 hard earned point.

Total 75 points.


----------



## Katherine (29 Oct 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.

*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.

*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles. Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.
*17th September. *55 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Edenfield. Swinton Walkden, Westhorton,Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Ramsbottom, Heywood, Prestwich, Swinton.
*24th September. *36 miles. 1 point. Tour de Bolton!!! Smithills, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton, Edgworth, Darwin, Feniscowles, Withnell Fold, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angelzarke, Rivington, Belmont, Smithills.
*26th September. *31 miles. 1 points. Solo to Dunham loop. Out via A57, home through Culcheth and on the A580 path.
*30th September. *42 miles. 1 points. Chocolate Cafe ride, incorporating steam train ride between Rawstenstall to Bury. Eccles, Old Trafford, Manchester, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, (train ride to Bury), Whitefield, Kearsley, Walkden.

*October
1st October. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*9th October. *33 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Lostock Junction, Horwich, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod, Four Gates, Walkden.
*15th October. *70 miles. 3 points. SCC C ride to Rufford. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Haigh, Standish, Rufford, Parbold, Dalton, Upholland, Appley Bridge, Wrightington, Eccleston, Euxton, Chorley, Horwich, Lostock Junction, Westhaughton, Walkden.
*25th October. *38 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Irlam, Winton.
*29th October. *35 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.




*Total for the year 66 points.*


----------



## Sbudge (30 Oct 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?
3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond
1st August - 54.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1112516637) - Testing new commute then a random NW London wander...very random
8th August - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1123583989) - Head-clearer ride. Edgware, Harrow, Wembley, West Hampstead
15th August - 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1135383647) - Sunny evening detour. Acton to W.Hampstead commute via Radlett
10th September - 77.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1177474374) - Wind, hills and more punctures than tubes (lots). Shortened century ride.
29th October - 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1252072364) - Recovery continues...with a few Chiltern Hills of course

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## The Bystander (30 Oct 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points

October :
3rd *65.2km* Walgrave, Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home
8th *51.5km* Old, Hannington, Holcot, Sywell, Ecton, Cogenhoe, Castle Ashby, Earls Barton, Lt.Harrowden, home
25th *50km* Harrington, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home
27th *58.8km* Walgrave, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Hannington, Old, home
30th *83.5km* Walgrave, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Pitsford, Holcot, Sywell, Lt.Harrowden, Pytchley, Kettering, Loddington, Mawsley, home

Total 38 points


----------



## dickyknees (30 Oct 2017)

*anuary - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points
September - total 2 points.

October* 
*October 6 - 53.2 kms (33.08 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 10 - 53.1 kms (33.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 18 - 53.2 kms (33.1 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 18 - 56.18 kms (34.91 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Llynnon Mill, Valley, Holyhead, Valley, home.
*October 30 - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Llynnon Mill, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
Total - 45 points*


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Oct 2017)

2nd of Jan - 56.3 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Sandon, Therfield, Royston, Abbington Piggots, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

19th of Feb - 55.7km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Litlington, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Steeple Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of Feb - 50.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, Langford, Broom, Stanford, Clifton, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Hitchin.

25th of March - 52.9 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourn, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914071124/

02nd of April - 51.6km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, Codicote, Welwyn, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Preston, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637

28th of April - 73km - 1 point
Hitchin, Pirton, Shillington, Shefford, Old Warden, Cople, Cardington, Ireland, Campton, Apsley End, Pirton, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/961530479/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1493392925

28th of May - 52.5 km - 1 point
Hitchin, Baldock, Weston, Nasty, Westmill, Buntingford, Therfield, Sandon, Wallington, Baldock, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009729090/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1495978313

04 Jun 17 - 52km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, St Paul's Walden, Whitwell, Breachwood Green, Kimpton, Codicote, Gosmore, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1020871891/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1496587159

08 Jul 17 - 55.5km - 1 point
Hitchin, Letchworth, Baldock, Newnham, Ashwell, Abington Piggotts, Steeple Morden, Hinksworth, Baldock, Letchworth, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1075460917/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1499615756

13 Aug 17 - 53.1km - 1 point
Hitchin, Letchworth, Baldock, Bygrave, Ashwell, Abington Piggotts, Steeple Morden, Guilden Morden, Ashwell, Baldock, Letchworth, Hitchin.
_Strava_ threw a wobbler yesterday and lost me several times, so I'm having to rely on the computer readout.

30 Sep 17 - 51.1km - 1 point
Hitchin, Codicote, Kimpton, Peter's Green, Breachwood Green, King's Walden, Preston, Gosmore, Hitchin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1208643895

30 of October - 50.9km - 1 point
Hitchin, Willian, Great Wymondley, St Ippolyts, Codicote, Welwyn GC, Kimpton, Peters Green, Breachwood Green, Kings Walden, Preston, Hitchin.
Strava lost me a few times and the map has me doing slide rule straight sectors for miles on end... relying on Cateye data once more. 

Total 12 points.


----------



## StuartG (31 Oct 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham
*September*
9th: 35.01 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Aire-sur-la-Lys (Northern France MiniTour)
12th: 45.15 miles: 1 point: Compeigne to Beauvais (Northern France MiniTour)
13th: 53.88 miles: 2 points: Beauvais-Rouen (Northern France MiniTour)
15th: 56.34 miles:2 points: Le Treport-Montreuil (Northern France MiniTour)
*October*
10th: 58.21 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Knole Park-Godden Green-Bolney Hill-Sydenham
24th: 50.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Denbies-Box Hill- Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
31st: 50.58 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Tatsfield-Downe-High Elms-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham

Total: 65 points


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2017)

*1st November*
Ipswich - Claydon - Hemmingstone - Gosford - Helmingham - Framsden - Otley - Grundisburgh - Playford - Ipswich.
51.29km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 30 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Nov 2017)

*Jan: 13 Points*
*Feb: 16 Points*
*Mar: 19 Points*
*April: 19 Points*
*May: 7 Points*
*June: 27 Points*
*July: 30** Points*
*Aug: 21 Points
Sept: 24 Points
Oct: 24 Points*

*Nov: 19 Points*
*1st Nov - 107km, * Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall. 3 Points
*3rd Nov - 107km,* (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back 3 Points
*6th Nov - 100km, *(Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm
*15th Nov - 102km,* Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back. 3 Points
*21st Nov - 65km, *Stockton Heath, Arley, Legh Lane, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh, Appleton. 1 Point.
*24th Nov - 102km,* Cold and Easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back. 3 Points.
*28th Nov - 113km,* Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, (Hodge Lane Closed to cars), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina locks and back. 3 Points


*219 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides points, so I'm double counting.)


----------



## dickyknees (1 Nov 2017)

_*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points*_
_*September - total 2 points.*_
*October - total 5 points.

November
November 01 - 53.7 kms (33.37miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
Total - 46 points*


----------



## The Bystander (3 Nov 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points
October : 5 rides 6 points

November :
3rd *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home

Total 39 points


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Nov 2017)

*January:* 2 rides, 2 points
*February:* 2 rides, 2 points
*March: *2 rides, 2 points
*April*: 7 rides, 8 points
*May*: 5 rides, 5 points
*June*: 3 rides, 4 points
*July*: 3 rides, 3 points
*August*: 5 rides, 5 points
*September*: 4 rides, 4 points
*October*: 3 rides, 3 points.

November 4: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Lugton-Barrhead-Paisley-Johnstone, then home by train.
57k, 1 point.
November 5: Saltcoats-Largs & back. 51k, 1 point
November 12: Saltcoats-kilwinning-irvine-troon-prestwick-ayr. Loop round the airport to Monkton, back to troon then train part way home. 56.7k, 1 point


Total: 41 points


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2017)

Nov 4th 40.4 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Nuneaton ,Fenny Drayton ,Cabeby ,Peckleton a puncture and lift home

Running total in this challenge 142
Points in all challenges 207


----------



## Osprey (4 Nov 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786
*16th Sept. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1187040877
*23rd Sept.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403

*8th Oct*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220362254
*20th Oct*. 62 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, AmmanValley, Black Mountains, Swansea Valley, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*28th Oct.* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1250289888

*4th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage Rhosilli & return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1261234242

Total points to date. 60


----------



## Jon George (5 Nov 2017)

*5th November*
Ipswich - Claydon - Hemingstone - Gosford - Helmingham - Framsden - Otley - Grundisburgh - Playford - Ipswich.
50.69km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 31 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Nov 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911
September 9th - 55.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1175112560

October 1st - 64.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1209825769
October 13th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1228397999

Nov 5th - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1262004613

Running total - 32 points


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Nov 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles.LondonSunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few milesaround town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles onroad.Deal,Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36miles.Bimblinground London aimlessly again,Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

30th September 34 miles. 17 off road,Betteshanger, Ripple, st Margaret's, Kingsdown, deal. Some moremilesaround town both before and after the of roading. 1 point.

1st October 50 miles. Round London on the street art ride as organised by@booze and cake OTP. 41 mile ride with a few extra tagged on to and from thestart and end. 2 points. 

2nd October 37 miles. Kingsdown, Deal, sandwich, Eastry, back to Deal with town miles on top. 1 point.

12 th October, 34 miles. 31 roundcentral London and a couple more between the station And home. 1 point.

27th October, 50.2 miles. Martin mill, Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Littlebourne, Wingham, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back to Martin mill. Got back to the car on 49.5 miles so popped round the block to get the 50. 2 points.

29th October, 33 miles. 3 laps round Bedgebury Forrest mtb trails, 27 tough miles, a few more ancillary miles to and fro etc.....1 hard earned point.

5th November, 71 miles on the old bangers run London to Brighton with several others otp and some ancillary to and fro. 3 points

Total 78 points.


----------



## aferris2 (5 Nov 2017)

November done.
5 Nov 2017 104.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1262589797 3 points
Total 31 points


----------



## Bazzer (5 Nov 2017)

January - October 76 points
November
5th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point.
Running total 77 points


----------



## steverob (5 Nov 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*5th November: 62.83 miles *- home, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Fringford, Fritwell, Bucknell, Middleton Stoney, Bicester, Launton, Piddington, Kingswood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1262548114 - 3 points

*Total so far: 75 points*


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2017)

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.

*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.

*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles. Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.
*17th September. *55 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Edenfield. Swinton Walkden, Westhorton,Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Ramsbottom, Heywood, Prestwich, Swinton.
*24th September. *36 miles. 1 point. Tour de Bolton!!! Smithills, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton, Edgworth, Darwin, Feniscowles, Withnell Fold, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angelzarke, Rivington, Belmont, Smithills.
*26th September. *31 miles. 1 points. Solo to Dunham loop. Out via A57, home through Culcheth and on the A580 path.
*30th September. *42 miles. 1 points. Chocolate Cafe ride, incorporating steam train ride between Rawstenstall to Bury. Eccles, Old Trafford, Manchester, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, (train ride to Bury), Whitefield, Kearsley, Walkden.

*October
1st October. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*9th October. *33 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Lostock Junction, Horwich, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod, Four Gates, Walkden.
*15th October. *70 miles. 3 points. SCC C ride to Rufford. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Haigh, Standish, Rufford, Parbold, Dalton, Upholland, Appley Bridge, Wrightington, Eccleston, Euxton, Chorley, Horwich, Lostock Junction, Westhaughton, Walkden.
*25th October. *38 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Irlam, Winton.
*29th October. *35 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.

*November
5th November . *66 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.



*Total for the year 69 points.*


----------



## Jon George (6 Nov 2017)

*6th November*
Ipswich - Claydon - Coddenham - Crowfield - Pettaugh - Helmingham - Ashbocking - Witnesham - Ipswich.
51.03km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 32 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Nov 2017)

Hi all 

Was blissfully unaware of this challenge til 2 weeks ago but.....

Jan 28: 41.9mi/67.43km 1 point
Feb 18: 38.7mi/62.28km 1pt
Mar 8: 46.2mi/74.35km 1pt
Mar 11: 66.5mi/107.02km 3pts
Apr 17: 52.5mi/84.49km 2pts
Apr 23: 73.9mi/118.93km 3pts
May 7: 71.4mi/114.90km 3pts
Jun 17: 80.2mi/129.07km 3pts
Jul 14: 33.7mi/54.23km 1pt
Aug 19: 42.4mi/68.23km 1pt
Sep 29: 39.1mi/62.92km 1pt
Oct 8: 40.7mi/65.50km 1pt
Oct 22: 51.4mi/82.72km 2pts


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Nov 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 56.8km. Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home.69.4km. Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home.53.1km. Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home.60km. Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Hom.52.8km. Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 64.9km. Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home.50.9km. Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*16th June 2017*
Windsor Great Park loops.50.7km. Riding Time 2:48:32, Average Speed 11.2mph, Elevation Gain 1496ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. ICE Trice Q. 1 point.

*18th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Kingston-Sunbury-Staines-Laleham-Home. 59.7km. Riding Time 2:09:18, Average Speed 17.2mph, Elevation Gain 299ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*July 2017*
Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home.57.9km. Riding Time 2:39:24, Average Speed 15.9mph, Elevation Gain 1512ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*4th August 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Chobham-Home.57.9km. Riding Time 2:07:01, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1332ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd September 2017*
Home-Lyne-Windsor Great Park-Home.54.2km. Riding Time 2:13:39, Average Speed 15.1mph, Elevation Gain 1854ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*29th October 2017*
Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-Chobham-Chertsey-Home. 67.9km. Riding Time 2:35:13, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1539ft, Maximum Speed 31.5mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th November 2017*
Home-Weybridge-Cobham-Ockham-Ripley-Home.55.5km. Riding Time 2:07:15, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1132ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## StuartG (7 Nov 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham
*September*
9th: 35.01 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Aire-sur-la-Lys (Northern France MiniTour)
12th: 45.15 miles: 1 point: Compeigne to Beauvais (Northern France MiniTour)
13th: 53.88 miles: 2 points: Beauvais-Rouen (Northern France MiniTour)
15th: 56.34 miles:2 points: Le Treport-Montreuil (Northern France MiniTour)
*October*
10th: 58.21 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Knole Park-Godden Green-Bolney Hill-Sydenham
24th: 50.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Denbies-Box Hill- Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
31st: 50.58 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Tatsfield-Downe-High Elms-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham
*November*
7th: 50.54 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Redhill Aerodrome-Copthorne-Godstone-Sydenham

Total: 67 points


----------



## dickyknees (8 Nov 2017)

_*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points*_
_*September - total 2 points.*_
*October - total 5 points.

November
November 01 - 53.7 kms (33.37 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*November 07 - 55.74 kms (34.64 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Portdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
Total - 47 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Nov 2017)

It's not been a great few weeks but I've still managed to get some rides in, nothing notable - just bimbling around near home.

October:
- 14/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1229918932 53.0km
- 17/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1234265892 53.8km
- 19/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1237328004 51.8km
- 26/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1247465184 53.9km
- 31/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/1254730014 51.8km

November:
- 3/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1259142911 56.7km
- 6/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1263667430 51.0km

94 points to date


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Nov 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

28th July 71km Treviso - Semonzo. Italy

29th July 52km, Monte Grappa, Italy

2nd August 81km Semonzo - treviso, Italy

8th August. 54km, Denmark

27th August. 77km. Denmark

5th September 53km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1169553847

18th September 55km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1190028576

21st September 53km Dennmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1194671640

6th October 77km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1217687553/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1507297386

15th October Denmark 50km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1231675167



20 points


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

8th July 2017: 81 km (50 miles) Main ride 49 miles: Tod, Littleborough, Saddleworth, Marsden, Scammonden, Booth Wood, Hubberton Green, 'royd, A646 home. 1 mile short so got the singlespeed bike out and did that to the supermarket and back. 2 points.

13th July 2017: 71 km (44 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Scar Top, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Wycoller (cafe), Trawden, Coldwell, Haggate, Worthorne, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point.

16th July 2017: 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

20th July 2017: 51 km (32 miles).Tod, Heb, Br., Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Lane, Shield Hall Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Tod: 1 point.

17th August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). (Day #4 of Bay Way holiday) - Grange-over-Sands, Levens, (roadworks so diversion and had to do extra stint on A6) Milnthorpe, Sandside, Storth, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Carnforth. 1 point.

22nd August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

19th September 2017: 54 km (34 miles). Tod, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, BE, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, 'royd, CVC, HB, Hept. Rd, Lee Wood, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

14th October 2017: 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Road, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, Hebden Bridge, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod, circuit of the park to add extra distance to get 50 kms in.

8th November 2017: 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Cornholme, Pudsey/Shore Rd, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Mereclough, Overtown, Walk Mill, A646, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Tod station, home.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 23*****.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 71***.
Points target for year: 100+
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 8th November ride): 94***.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here. (*** I had made a huge error in adding up my points in earlier posts in this thread and have not corrected them but they are correct from now on. Next year's target will be whatever I manage by the end of this year, plus 5.)


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

28th July 71km Treviso - Semonzo. Italy

29th July 52km, Monte Grappa, Italy

2nd August 81km Semonzo - treviso, Italy

8th August. 54km, Denmark

27th August. 77km. Denmark

5th September 53km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1169553847

18th September 55km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1190028576

21st September 53km Dennmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1194671640

6th October 77km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1217687553/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1507297386

15th October Denmark 50km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1231675167

4th November 51.2km Denmark

https://www.strava.com/activities/1260801752

10 November 73km Denmark

https://www.strava.com/activities/1269171633/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1510319628

21 points


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Nov 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

23rd September 2017:
57.53 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*1st October 2017
57.29 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, and on to home. *1 point*

*7th October 2017
56.73 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*13th October 2017
66.74 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Follifoot, some bridleway in the countryside, Pannal, Beckwithshaw, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

14th October 2017
53.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Linton, Collingham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*11th November 2017
50.38 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and the long way round to home. *1 point

Running total - 41 points* - so good to get a qualifying ride in for November - my first ride of any real distance for nearly a month. Only one more ride to complete the challenge for 2017...

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## 13 rider (12 Nov 2017)

Nov 4th 40.4 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Nuneaton ,Fenny Drayton ,Cabeby ,Peckleton a puncture and lift home
Nov 12th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies cafe and reverse home

Running total in this challenge 143
Points in all challenges 208


----------



## steverob (12 Nov 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*5th November: 62.83 miles *- home, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Fringford, Fritwell, Bucknell, Middleton Stoney, Bicester, Launton, Piddington, Kingswood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1262548114 - 3 points
*12th November: 31.84 miles *- home, Aston Clinton, Wilstone, Cheddington, Ivinghoe, Aldbury, Tring, Weston Turville, Bierton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1272326946 - 1 point

*Total so far: 76 points*


----------



## Spinney (12 Nov 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles,* 1 point - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, *1 point - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust

*February
4th - 32 miles,* 1 point - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, *1 point - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points *- Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point - *Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point -* Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point *- lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, clockwise

*April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point *- Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points *- Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point *- Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point *- All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.

*June
2nd - 31.3 miles,* 1 point (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles*, 1 point - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles*, 1 point - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles*, 1 point - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles*, 1 point - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles*, 1 point - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*August
5th - 39.7 miles*, 1 point - Aberystwyth, Ystwyth trail, various unpronounceable villages, Devil's Bridge, Aberystwyth. Details here, incl. some pics.
*15th - 67.5 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, anticlockwise
*22nd - 100.5 miles, 4 points *- Avon Cycleway, plus a bit extra to make the century Relive
*26th - 39.5 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Crook, Windermere Ferry, Haverthwaite, Cartmel, Grange, Meathop, Levens

*September
19th - 32.8 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe

*October
20th - 31.9 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Arnside, Carnforth, Burton-in-Kendal, Holme, Milnthorpe, Levens

*November
12th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Kingswood, Hawkesbury Upton, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Wotton
*
Running total - 36 points*


----------



## The Bystander (13 Nov 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points
October : 5 rides 6 points

November :
3rd *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
13th *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home

Total 40 points


----------



## Jon George (13 Nov 2017)

*13th November*
Ipswich - Claydon - Coddenham - Gosford - Crowfield - Pettaugh - Helmingham - Otley - Swilland - Witnesham - Ipswich.
53.91km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 33 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## 13 rider (13 Nov 2017)

Nov 4th 40.4 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Nuneaton ,Fenny Drayton ,Cabeby ,Peckleton a puncture and lift home
Nov 12th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies cafe and reverse home
Nov 13th 33.3 miles 1 point
Local 50km St Bernards Abbey to Quorn loop


Running total in this challenge 144
Points in all challenges 209


----------



## dickyknees (13 Nov 2017)

_*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points*_
_*September - total 2 points.*_
*October - total 5 points.

November
November 01 - 53.7 kms (33.37 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*November 07 - 55.74 kms (34.64 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Portdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*November 13 - 55.68 kms (34.60 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Aberffraw, Llangadwaladr, Hermon, Soar, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
Total - 48 points*


----------



## al3xsh (14 Nov 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*
*August - 7 points*
*September - 13 points*

*October

6th October - 36.2 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Crich - Ambergate - Snitterton - Beeley - Chesterfield

*8th October - 44.3 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Winster - Hartington - Monyash - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*14th October - 34.0 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Matlock - Beeley - Chesterfield

*20th October - 32.0 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Froggatt - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*27th October - 37.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Abney - Longstone Edge - Chesterfield

*November

3rd November - 36.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Grangemill - Beeley - Chesterfield

*10th November - 40.0 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Millers Dale - Tideswell - Chesterfield

*Total = 69 points*


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Nov 2017)

*Jan to June Points: 15*

*2nd July*
50km - 1 point
Wedding Anniversary Ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/1063526665

*16th July*
50km - 1 point
Full Beans on Drift road (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1085732031

*13th August*
50km - 1 point
Bottle Lane (PB)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1131711941

*26th August*
50m - 2 point
Box Hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/1153259623

*3rd September*
50m - 2 point
Henley
https://www.strava.com/activities/1165681942

*10th September*
50m - 2 point
Henley (7 Mins faster than LW)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1176881145

*19th September*
100km - 3 point
Last Ride on Cannondale
https://www.strava.com/activities/1191172703

*24th September*
100km - 3 point
Another 100km!!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1198983227

*8th October*
50km - 1 point
Standard 50km loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/1220928949

*15th October*
50m - 2 point
Under 3 hours!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1230972746

*5th November*
100k - 3 point
Massive Moon 100k!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1262013224

*12th November*
50M - 2 point
Bloody Puncture!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1272149519

(Only December to go now!)

*Total Points: 38*


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Nov 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

23rd September 2017:
57.53 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*1st October 2017
57.29 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, and on to home. *1 point*

*7th October 2017
56.73 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*13th October 2017
66.74 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Follifoot, some bridleway in the countryside, Pannal, Beckwithshaw, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

14th October 2017
53.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Linton, Collingham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*11th November 2017
50.38 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*18th November 2017
50.96 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point

Running total - 42 points* - a bonus ride for November - still struggling a bit for fitness, so slow and steady today but they all count.

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Saluki (18 Nov 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point
07/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1219342247 - Horncastle to Lincoln by road then back by trail to Horncastle. Raining. 2 points
08/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1221534046 - Horncastle 18 mile loop then up to High Toynton, Mareham & Home. 1 point
15/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1232111504 - Horncastle - Norwich. 100.1 miles. 4 points, I believe  (was actually 109.82 but GPS glitched)
29/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1252249100 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Boston - Con - Woodhall Spa - Mareham - Home. 2 points

*NOVEMBER*
18/11/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1280696680 - Horncastle - Bardney for cake - Horncastle 50km 1 point



55 points [/QUOTE]


----------



## Osprey (19 Nov 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786
*16th Sept. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1187040877
*23rd Sept.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403

*8th Oct*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220362254
*20th Oct*. 62 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, AmmanValley, Black Mountains, Swansea Valley, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*28th Oct.* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1250289888

*4th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage Rhosilli & return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1261234242
*8th Nov.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1267057335
*19th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1281655390

Total points to date. 64


----------



## Jon George (19 Nov 2017)

*19th November*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Witnesham - Swilland -Otley - Helmingham - Pettaugh - Stonham Aspal - Crowfield - Coddenham - Claydon - Westerfield - Ipswich.
50.31km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 34 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2017)

Nov 4th 40.4 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Nuneaton ,Fenny Drayton ,Cabeby ,Peckleton a puncture and lift home
Nov 12th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies cafe and reverse home
Nov 13th 33.3 miles 1 point
Local 50km St Bernards Abbey Quorn loop
Nov19th 77.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Barrow ,Eastwell ,Croxton Kerrial ,Harston ,Garthorpe ,Saxby ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey


Running total in this challenge 147
Points in all challenges 212


----------



## The Bystander (19 Nov 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points
October : 5 rides 6 points

November :
3rd *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
13th *51.9km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Mawsley, home
19th *89.7km* Lamport, Sywell, Finedon, Twywell, Lowick, Wadenhoe, Brigstock, Grafton Underwood, Kettering, home

Total 42 points


----------



## Domus (19 Nov 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
August 5 Radcliffe, Bury, Rawtenstall, Helmshore up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 32.04 miles 1 point
August 8 Mum's again in the drizzle. 36.88 miles 1 point
August 16 Grange, Bowland Bridge, Staveley, Kendal and back to Grange 38.5 miles 1 point
September 1 Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale and home 45.44 miles 1 point
September 7 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden over Holcombe Hill, into Bolton and home 32.04 miles 1 point
October 6 Mum's again same old route 38.05 miles 1 point
November 19 Radcliffe to Frederick's Ice Cream shop and back 32.07 miles 1 point

Total 32 points


----------



## steverob (19 Nov 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*5th November: 62.83 miles *- home, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Fringford, Fritwell, Bucknell, Middleton Stoney, Bicester, Launton, Piddington, Kingswood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1262548114 - 3 points
*12th November: 31.84 miles *- home, Aston Clinton, Wilstone, Cheddington, Ivinghoe, Aldbury, Tring, Weston Turville, Bierton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1272326946 - 1 point
*19th November: 72.78 miles *- home, Princes Risborough station, <55 min train journey>, Leamington Spa station, Bishop's Itchington, Fenny Compton, Cropredy, Thorpe Mandeville, Syresham, Radclive, Lenborough, Botolph Claydon, Waddesdon Manor, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1281355028 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1282155700 - 3 points

*Total so far: 79 points - have beaten last year's total!*


----------



## Sbudge (19 Nov 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?
3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond
1st August - 54.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1112516637) - Testing new commute then a random NW London wander...very random
8th August - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1123583989) - Head-clearer ride. Edgware, Harrow, Wembley, West Hampstead
15th August - 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1135383647) - Sunny evening detour. Acton to W.Hampstead commute via Radlett
10th September - 77.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1177474374) - Wind, hills and more punctures than tubes (lots). Shortened century ride.
29th October - 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1252072364) - Recovery continues...with a few Chiltern Hills of course
19th November - 103.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1282172322) - Leamington Spa to Princes Risborough, really beautiful ride on a lovely day

(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Katherine (19 Nov 2017)

*2017
January
4th January*. 33 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February.* 37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February.* 34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February.* 53 miles. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February.* 51 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March.* 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March.* 40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April *33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April *45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April *53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.

*May
1st May *108 miles. 4 points. SCC Century Ride. Swinton, Eccles, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, home.
*7th May* 31 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Haigh Hall. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Hindley, pennington Green, Haigh, Aspull, Fourgates, Westhoughton, Little Huton, Walkden.
9th May 32 miles. 1 point. Winton, A57 Cadishead Way to Warburton Bridge, loops around Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley.
*14 th May* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Chelford. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthal, Snelson, Chelford, Lindow End, Mobberley, Morley Green. Ringway, Davenport Green, Wythenshaw, Chorlton, Stretford, Barton, Winton
*21st May* 64 miles. 3 points. SCC ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel green, Winton.
*28th May* 36 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and the back way out past United's training ground to Carrington, Flixton and over Irlam locks to the A57 Cadishead Way, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*June
4th June* 51 miles. 2 points. SCC ride to Tatton with diversions for roadworks and ships. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Ashley, Altringham, Dunham, Partington. Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*11th June* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Croft. Winton, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford, Urmston, Irlam, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, Worsley, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford, Winton.

*Total 36 points.*

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.

*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.

*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles. Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.
*17th September. *55 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Edenfield. Swinton Walkden, Westhorton,Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Ramsbottom, Heywood, Prestwich, Swinton.
*24th September. *36 miles. 1 point. Tour de Bolton!!! Smithills, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton, Edgworth, Darwin, Feniscowles, Withnell Fold, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angelzarke, Rivington, Belmont, Smithills.
*26th September. *31 miles. 1 points. Solo to Dunham loop. Out via A57, home through Culcheth and on the A580 path.
*30th September. *42 miles. 1 points. Chocolate Cafe ride, incorporating steam train ride between Rawstenstall to Bury. Eccles, Old Trafford, Manchester, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, (train ride to Bury), Whitefield, Kearsley, Walkden.

*October
1st October. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*9th October. *33 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Lostock Junction, Horwich, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod, Four Gates, Walkden.
*15th October. *70 miles. 3 points. SCC C ride to Rufford. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Haigh, Standish, Rufford, Parbold, Dalton, Upholland, Appley Bridge, Wrightington, Eccleston, Euxton, Chorley, Horwich, Lostock Junction, Westhaughton, Walkden.
*25th October. *38 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Irlam, Winton.
*29th October. *35 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.

*November
5th November. *66 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*19th November. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Lymm. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Dunham, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton, Walkden.
*25th November. *45 miles. 1 point. SCC social ride through Lymm, High Legh and Dunham.


*Total for the year 72 points.*


----------



## Ice2911 (20 Nov 2017)

November
Slightly different 50 km on the race track at Snetterton. I’ve now completed a year of 50 km challenges, one more next month for calendar year. Who would have thought it last October when I accidentally did my first ever 50km and someone mentioned this. It has a lot to answer for but all good. Just about at 6000 miles this year, I’m a changed man. Thanks for all the help and support on here.


----------



## gavgav (24 Nov 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-MontfordBridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

28th August (100.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Wem-Noneley-Loppington-English Frankton-Whitemere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Maesbrook-Pentre-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3 points 

2nd September (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Leebotwood-Woolstaston-High Park-Pole Bank-THE LONGMYND SUMMIT-Church Stretton-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th September (53.1km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

1st October (59.8km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Forge-Norton-Wroxeter-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Jackfield-Broseley-Benthall-Wyke-Sheinton-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

14th October (70.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Coed Y Brenin-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

24th November (50.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running total = 24 Points


----------



## al3xsh (25 Nov 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*
*August - 7 points*
*September - 13 points*
*October - 5 points*

*November

3rd November - 36.9 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Grangemill - Beeley - Chesterfield

*10th November - 40.0 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Youlgreave - Monyash - Millers Dale - Tideswell - Chesterfield

*19th November - 50.5 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Ambergate - Wirksworth - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*24th November - 33.1 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*Total = 72 points*


----------



## steverob (25 Nov 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*5th November: 62.83 miles *- home, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Fringford, Fritwell, Bucknell, Middleton Stoney, Bicester, Launton, Piddington, Kingswood, Quainton (again), home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1262548114 - 3 points
*12th November: 31.84 miles *- home, Aston Clinton, Wilstone, Cheddington, Ivinghoe, Aldbury, Tring, Weston Turville, Bierton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1272326946 - 1 point
*19th November: 72.78 miles *- home, Princes Risborough station, <55 min train journey>, Leamington Spa station, Bishop's Itchington, Fenny Compton, Cropredy, Thorpe Mandeville, Syresham, Radclive, Lenborough, Botolph Claydon, Waddesdon Manor, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1281355028 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1282155700 - 3 points
*25th November: 37.47 miles *- home, Weston Turville, Wendover, Little Hampden, Hughenden Valley, Walter's Ash, West Wycombe, Saunderton, Princes Risborough, Marsh, Stoke Mandeville, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1290015720 - 1 point

*Total so far: 80 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Nov 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911
September 9th - 55.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1175112560

October 1st - 64.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1209825769
October 13th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1228397999

Nov 5th - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1262004613
Nov 26th - 58.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1291030485

Running total - 33 points


----------



## Renmurew (26 Nov 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point
12 July cycle - 32 miles local roads- https://www.strava.com/activities/1079685148 - 1 point

2 August morning cycle33 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1113682569 - 1 point
6 August morning cycle - 50 mile Pedal for Parkinsons's - https://www.strava.com/activities/1120374919 - 2 points
19 August morning cycle - 40 mile Cateran sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141348983 - 1 point

24 September morning cycle - 34 miles Kirrimuir to Meigleloop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199376432 - 1 point

8 October morning cycle - 31 miles Forfar, Kirrimuir, Lintrathan loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220951252 - 1 point
29 October morning cycle - 31 miles Forfar, Kirrimuir, Alyth loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1252257141 - 1 point

26 November morning cycle - 31 miles local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/1291338666 - 1 point



Total 33 points


----------



## tallliman (26 Nov 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725

13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
25th August: 54.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1151131196
26th August: 61 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1152963942 (in 2-3 rides...should've done the extra!)
29th August: 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1157995938
31st August: 57.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1161317142

1st September 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1163070453
10th September 63.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
12th September 31.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1180736177
14th September 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1183935197
16th September 66.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
30th September 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1208439736

8th October 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1220632878
10th October 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1224193572
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
22nd October 50.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241697425
29th October 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1252031125

11th November 108 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1271203627
18th November 68 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1280534856
20th November 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1283368664
25th November 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1289834074


Total 139 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2017)

Nov 4th 40.4 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Nuneaton ,Fenny Drayton ,Cabeby ,Peckleton a puncture and lift home
Nov 12th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pies cafe and reverse home
Nov 13th 33.3 miles 1 point
Local 50km St Bernards Abbey Quorn loop
Nov 19th 77.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Barrow ,Eastwell ,Croxton Kerrial ,Harston ,Garthorpe ,Saxby ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Nov 25th 77.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Medbourne ,Burton ,Hatton ,Weston ,Shardlow ,Kegworth ,Barrow ,Anstey
Nov 26th 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Barrow ,Normanton ,Kingston ,Thrumpton ,Clifton ,Gotham ,East Leake ,Stanford ,Barrow ,Anstey



Running total in this challenge 155
Points in all challenges 220


----------



## Effyb4 (26 Nov 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point
13th August 2017 - 12 miles to Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1131995457, tandem club ride around Suffolkhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1131997694 (41 miles) and 12 miles home from Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1132001737Total of 65 miles - 3 points
27th August 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1155248303 - 1 point
10th September 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1177179865 - 1 point
24th September 2017 - 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199352184 - 2 points
22nd October 2017 - 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923055 - 2 points
29th October 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1251992531 - 1 point
26th November 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1291835279/segments/31935663373 - 1 point

Total: 35 points


----------



## Osprey (26 Nov 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786
*16th Sept. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1187040877
*23rd Sept.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403

*8th Oct*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220362254
*20th Oct*. 62 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, AmmanValley, Black Mountains, Swansea Valley, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*28th Oct.* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1250289888

*4th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage Rhosilli & return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1261234242
*8th Nov.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1267057335
*19th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1281655390
*26th Nov. *31 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1291171191

Total points to date. 65


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Nov 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586
May 13th - 52.1 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Bidford on Avon, Long Marston, Stratford upon Avon, Wellsbourne, Batford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/983769825
June 24th - 42.2 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Morton Baggot, Lowsonford, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1051255800
July 9th - 53.7 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Welford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1074700237
August 13th - 55 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Winchcombe, Overbury, Bredon, Tewkesbury https://www.strava.com/activities/1131122463
September 10th - 63.4 miles. Warwick, Kingswoord, Welford-upon-Avon, Wellsbourne, Kingswood, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1176984639
October 8th - 44.3 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Wellsbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220306303.
November 19th - 39.6 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Wellsbourne, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1281444126


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Nov 2017)

28 Nov Coalville- griffydam-Melbourne-Whitwick 32.3 mi/ 51.98km 1pt


----------



## StuartG (29 Nov 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham
*September*
9th: 35.01 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Aire-sur-la-Lys (Northern France MiniTour)
12th: 45.15 miles: 1 point: Compeigne to Beauvais (Northern France MiniTour)
13th: 53.88 miles: 2 points: Beauvais-Rouen (Northern France MiniTour)
15th: 56.34 miles:2 points: Le Treport-Montreuil (Northern France MiniTour)
*October*
10th: 58.21 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Knole Park-Godden Green-Bolney Hill-Sydenham
24th: 50.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Denbies-Box Hill- Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
31st: 50.58 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Tatsfield-Downe-High Elms-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham
*November*
7th: 50.54 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Redhill Aerodrome-Copthorne-Godstone-Sydenham
28th: 57.61 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Bletchingley-Copthorne-Turners Hill-Horne-Whyteleafe-Sydenham

Total: 69 points


----------



## iandg (29 Nov 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*June
02 June *(75.4km) Westside Loop (cafe stop at Callanish, accidentally pressed the wrong buttons on GPS, 2 tracks) 1- https://www.strava.com/activities/10178191762-https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268 1 point

*July
05 July *(118.2km) Stornoway -Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1068819607 2 Points

*August
06 August *(50.3km) Achmore - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/1119661650 1Point
*09 August *(51.6km) Hebridean CC Club Ride: Breascleit - Callanish - Achmore loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1125713539 1 Point

*September
30 September *(50.3km) Gravel Grind Stornoway Castle Grounds https://www.strava.com/activities/1208242725 1 Point

*October
29 October *(51.5km) Stornoway - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/1251648738 1 Point

*Novembert
29 November *(53.1km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1295479301 1 Point
*
26 Points *


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Nov 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

28th July 71km Treviso - Semonzo. Italy

29th July 52km, Monte Grappa, Italy

2nd August 81km Semonzo - treviso, Italy

8th August. 54km, Denmark

27th August. 77km. Denmark

5th September 53km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1169553847

18th September 55km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1190028576

21st September 53km Dennmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1194671640

6th October 77km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1217687553/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1507297386

15th October Denmark 50km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1231675167

4th November 51.2km Denmark

https://www.strava.com/activities/1260801752

10 November 73km Denmark

https://www.strava.com/activities/1269171633/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1510319628

November 20th Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/1283389797


22 points


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Dec 2017)

Following my crash on Tuesday it's unlikely that I'll be able to complete the Challenge, however I'll bring my qualifying rides up to date in the hope that recovery is quicker than predicted.

I suppose that falling off is part of cycling, but it's very frustrating to do so with only 1 month left to complete the challenge, plus I'm within 3 points of my 100 point target and just 70 miles short of my annual target of 4,000 miles.

14/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1274748959 52.5km
21/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1284411689 51.0km
24/11 https://www.strava.com/activities/1288400552 50.9km

Total year to date 97 points.


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2017)

^ A 'like' for getting some points - hope you get well enough to complete it.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2017)

*Jan: 13 Points*
*Feb: 16 Points*
*Mar: 19 Points*
*April: 19 Points*
*May: 7 Points*
*June: 27 Points*
*July: 30** Points*
*Aug: 21 Points
Sept: 24 Points
Oct: 24 Points*
*Nov: 19 Points*
*Dec 12 Points.

1st Dec - 102km,* Ice, cold, but easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back. 3 Points
*5th Dec - 109km, *Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back. 3 Points.
*19th Dec - 102km,* Fast for me, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back. 3 Points.
*27th Dec - 103km,* Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Catchpenny, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley. 3 Points

*231 Total Points*
(This includes the 100Km Challenge Rides points, so I'm double counting.)


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Dec 2017)

2 Dec
Coalville-Ravenstone-Heather-Shackerstone-Congerstone-Far Orton-Higham on the Hill-Stoke Golding-Dadlington-Sutton Cheney-Cadeby-Market Bosworth-Carlton-Barton in the Beans-Odstone-Ibstock-Donington Le Heath

32.1mi/ 51.66km 1pt


----------



## steverob (2 Dec 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*November:* 4 qualifying rides, 8 pointshttps://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...50-mile-a-month-challenge.211906/post-5017704
*2nd December: 36.9 miles *- home, Quainton, Wooton Underwood, Oakley, Chilton, Upper Winchendon, Eythrope, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1299132012 - 1 point

*Total so far: 81 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Dec 2017)

2nd January - 53km

26th February 62km - Windy Denmark

26th March....Summers Here.....73km in Denmark.

1st April...No fooling. With Jannie on her new CDF..she loved it. 58km. Sunny Denmark.

7th May 72km Sunny Denmark. Just like summer.

18th June 68km Haderslev Camino open day Denmark

11th July 56.3km Haderslev Camino route

13th July 59.5km Southern Denmark

15th July. 53.3km. Southern Denmark

28th July 71km Treviso - Semonzo. Italy

29th July 52km, Monte Grappa, Italy

2nd August 81km Semonzo - treviso, Italy

8th August. 54km, Denmark

27th August. 77km. Denmark

5th September 53km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1169553847

18th September 55km Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1190028576

21st September 53km Dennmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/1194671640

6th October 77km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1217687553/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1507297386

15th October Denmark 50km
https://www.strava.com/activities/1231675167

4th November 51.2km Denmark

https://www.strava.com/activities/1260801752

10 November 73km Denmark

https://www.strava.com/activities/1269171633/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1510319628

November 20th Denmark 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/12833897

Saturday 2nd December 63km Denmark


https://www.strava.com/activities/1299133382

2017 challenge COMPLETED


----------



## Bazzer (3 Dec 2017)

January - October 76 points
November
5th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point.

December 
3rd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 58kms 1 point.

Running total 78 points


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725

13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
25th August: 54.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1151131196
26th August: 61 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1152963942 (in 2-3 rides...should've done the extra!)
29th August: 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1157995938
31st August: 57.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1161317142

1st September 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1163070453
10th September 63.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
12th September 31.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1180736177
14th September 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1183935197
16th September 66.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
30th September 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1208439736

8th October 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1220632878
10th October 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1224193572
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
22nd October 50.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241697425
29th October 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1252031125

11th November 108 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1271203627
18th November 68 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1280534856
20th November 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1283368664
25th November 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1289834074

2nd December 112.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1299243287

Total 143 points


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Dec 2017)

The year so far. 59 points.
The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

16th September 54miles. Walmer, Northbourne, Eythorne, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal back to Walmer. 2 points.

17th September 52 miles.LondonSunday ride with others otp 25 miles. Then another 20 on my tod with a few miles in Dover to and from station. 2 points.

18th September 36 miles. Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Wickhambreux, Wingham, Staple, Sandwich, Deal. 1 point

27th September 53 miles. Few milesaround town then 20 miles off road followed by 30 miles onroad.Deal,Sandwhich Ramsgate, and back. 2 points.

28th September, 36miles.Bimblinground London aimlessly again,Stratford, Chelsea, Lambeth, Southwark, over a few bridges etc. 1 point

30th September 34 miles. 17 off road,Betteshanger, Ripple, st Margaret's, Kingsdown, deal. Some moremilesaround town both before and after the of roading. 1 point.

1st October 50 miles. Round London on the street art ride as organised by@booze and cake OTP. 41 mile ride with a few extra tagged on to and from thestart and end. 2 points. 

2nd October 37 miles. Kingsdown, Deal, sandwich, Eastry, back to Deal with town miles on top. 1 point.

12 th October, 34 miles. 31 roundcentral London and a couple more between the station And home. 1 point.

27th October, 50.2 miles. Martin mill, Deal, Sandwich, Preston, Littlebourne, Wingham, Eastry, Sandwich, Deal and back to Martin mill. Got back to the car on 49.5 miles so popped round the block to get the 50. 2 points.

29th October, 33 miles. 3 laps round Bedgebury Forrest mtb trails, 27 tough miles, a few more ancillary miles to and fro etc.....1 hard earned point.

5th November, 71 miles on the old bangers run London to Brighton with several others otp and some ancillary to and fro. 3 points

3rd December, 32 miles. Dover, Deal, Sandwich, Eastry, Eyethorne, Coldred Temple Ewell, Dover. 1 point. _*Jobs a good'un!*_

Total 79 points.


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Dec 2017)

*January:* 2 rides, 2 points
*February:* 2 rides, 2 points
*March: *2 rides, 2 points
*April*: 7 rides, 8 points
*May*: 5 rides, 5 points
*June*: 3 rides, 4 points
*July*: 3 rides, 3 points
*August*: 5 rides, 5 points
*September*: 4 rides, 4 points
*October*: 3 rides, 3 points.
*November*: 3 rides, 3 points

December 3rd: Saltcoats-Largs-skelmorlie and back. 50.2k

Total: 42 points


----------



## aferris2 (3 Dec 2017)

December done and the 2017 challenge is complete!.
3 Dec 2017 58.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1300378965 1 point
Total 32 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Dec 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911
September 9th - 55.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1175112560

October 1st - 64.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1209825769
October 13th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1228397999

Nov 5th - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1262004613
Nov 26th - 58.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1291030485

Dec 3rd - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1300487869


----------



## The Bystander (3 Dec 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points
October : 5 rides 6 points
November : 3 rides 4 points

December :
3rd *57.4km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, home

Total 43 points


----------



## Saluki (3 Dec 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point
07/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1219342247 - Horncastle to Lincoln by road then back by trail to Horncastle. Raining. 2 points
08/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1221534046 - Horncastle 18 mile loop then up to High Toynton, Mareham & Home. 1 point
15/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1232111504 - Horncastle - Norwich. 100.1 miles. 4 points, I believe  (was actually 109.82 but GPS glitched)
29/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1252249100 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Boston - Con - Woodhall Spa - Mareham - Home. 2 points

*NOVEMBER*
18/11/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1280696680 - Horncastle - Bardney for cake - Horncastle 50km 1 point

*DECEMBER*
03/12/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1300663209 - Horncastle-Sibsey-New York-Tumby-Horncastle 59km 1 point


56 points


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 157
Points in all challenges 226


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Dec 2017)

Carried forward from The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge
*24 points

1st July 2017:
72.27 miles *(116.3km) - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, East Rigton, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Richard, Bilborough, Street Houses, Colton, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Riccall, Kelfield, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *3 points*

*29th July 2017:
51.49 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Shadwell, Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Old Pickhill Rash, Thorner, and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*12th August 2017:
55.04 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

20th August 2017:
57.72 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf (again), Church Fenton (again), Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

26th August 2017:
50.34 miles* (81.01km) - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Biggin, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Sherburn-in-Elmet, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Manston and on to home. *2 points*

*28th August 2017:
56.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*2nd September 2017:
56.56 km* - Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*16th September 2017:
54.94 km - *Shadwell, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home.* 1 point

23rd September 2017:
57.53 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Garforth, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*

*1st October 2017
57.29 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, and on to home. *1 point*

*7th October 2017
56.73 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point*

*13th October 2017
66.74 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Follifoot, some bridleway in the countryside, Pannal, Beckwithshaw, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home. *1 point

14th October 2017
53.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Linton, Collingham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*11th November 2017
50.38 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and the long way round to home. *1 point*

*18th November 2017
50.96 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, East Rigton, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham, Bramham, East Rigton, Thorner and the long way round to home. *1 point

2nd December 2017
55.84 km* - Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

Running total - 43 points* - the December ride gets the challenge completed for a second year - nowhere near last years points tally of 77, but glad to get it done.

Reports in the _'Your Ride Today'_ thread


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Dec 2017)

Jan 8th - 37 miles. Muddy, freestyled route due to closures. https://www.strava.com/activities/825770077
Feburary 12th - 40.4 miles. Warwick, Leamington, Long Itchington, Priors Marston, Fenny Compton, Harbury, Bascote, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/863509083
March 12th - 38.5 miles. Warwick, Mallory (Broken Crank), Warwick (spare bike), Charlecote, Chesterton, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/897078912
April 16th - 40.2 miles. Tewkesbury, Pershore, Evesham, Stratford upon Avon, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/945023586
May 13th - 52.1 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Bidford on Avon, Long Marston, Stratford upon Avon, Wellsbourne, Batford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/983769825
June 24th - 42.2 miles. Warwick, Great Alne, Morton Baggot, Lowsonford, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1051255800
July 9th - 53.7 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Welford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1074700237
August 13th - 55 miles. Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Winchcombe, Overbury, Bredon, Tewkesbury https://www.strava.com/activities/1131122463
September 10th - 63.4 miles. Warwick, Kingswoord, Welford-upon-Avon, Wellsbourne, Kingswood, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1176984639
October 8th - 44.3 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Wellsbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220306303.
November 19th - 39.6 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Wellsbourne, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1281444126
December 3rd - 42.1 miles. Warwick, Wellesbourne, Tysoe, Northend, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1300081505


----------



## dickyknees (4 Dec 2017)

_*January - total 7 points
February - total 2 points
March - total 1 point
April - total 3 points
May - total 8 points.
June - total 1 point.
July - total 13 points
August - total 3 points*_
_*September - total 2 points.*_
*October - total 5 points.

November
November 01 - 53.7 kms (33.37 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*November 07 - 55.74 kms (34.64 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Trevor X roads, Carmel, Llantrisant, Llanddeusant, Valley, Holyhead, Portdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*November 13 - 55.68 kms (34.60 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Aberffraw, Llangadwaladr, Hermon, Soar, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*
December
December 04 - 54.65 kms (33.96 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Trevor X roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total - 49 points*


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2017)

*2017
January
4th January*. 33 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February.* 37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February.* 34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February.* 53 miles. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February.* 51 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March.* 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March.* 40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April *33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April *45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April *53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.

*May
1st May *108 miles. 4 points. SCC Century Ride. Swinton, Eccles, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, home.
*7th May* 31 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Haigh Hall. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Hindley, pennington Green, Haigh, Aspull, Fourgates, Westhoughton, Little Huton, Walkden.
9th May 32 miles. 1 point. Winton, A57 Cadishead Way to Warburton Bridge, loops around Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley.
*14 th May* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Chelford. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthal, Snelson, Chelford, Lindow End, Mobberley, Morley Green. Ringway, Davenport Green, Wythenshaw, Chorlton, Stretford, Barton, Winton
*21st May* 64 miles. 3 points. SCC ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel green, Winton.
*28th May* 36 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and the back way out past United's training ground to Carrington, Flixton and over Irlam locks to the A57 Cadishead Way, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*June
4th June* 51 miles. 2 points. SCC ride to Tatton with diversions for roadworks and ships. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Ashley, Altringham, Dunham, Partington. Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*11th June* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Croft. Winton, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford, Urmston, Irlam, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, Worsley, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford, Winton.

*Total 36 points.*

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.

*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.

*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles. Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.
*17th September. *55 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Edenfield. Swinton Walkden, Westhorton,Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Ramsbottom, Heywood, Prestwich, Swinton.
*24th September. *36 miles. 1 point. Tour de Bolton!!! Smithills, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton, Edgworth, Darwin, Feniscowles, Withnell Fold, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angelzarke, Rivington, Belmont, Smithills.
*26th September. *31 miles. 1 points. Solo to Dunham loop. Out via A57, home through Culcheth and on the A580 path.
*30th September. *42 miles. 1 points. Chocolate Cafe ride, incorporating steam train ride between Rawstenstall to Bury. Eccles, Old Trafford, Manchester, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, (train ride to Bury), Whitefield, Kearsley, Walkden.

*October
1st October. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*9th October. *33 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Lostock Junction, Horwich, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod, Four Gates, Walkden.
*15th October. *70 miles. 3 points. SCC C ride to Rufford. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Haigh, Standish, Rufford, Parbold, Dalton, Upholland, Appley Bridge, Wrightington, Eccleston, Euxton, Chorley, Horwich, Lostock Junction, Westhaughton, Walkden.
*25th October. *38 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Irlam, Winton.
*29th October. *35 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.

*November
5th November. *66 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*19th November. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Lymm. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Dunham, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton, Walkden.
*25th November. *45 miles. 1 point. SCC social ride through Lymm, High Legh and Dunham.

*December
3rd December. *62.5 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Severn Sisters. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Arley Green, Plumley, Lower Peover, Ollerton, Knutsford, Rostherne, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.

*Total for the year 75 points.

*


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back

Running total in this challenge 158
Points in all challenges 227


----------



## Jon George (8 Dec 2017)

*8th December*
Ipswich - Thurleston - Ipswich - Westerfield - Thurleston - Ipswich - Westerfield - Tuddenham - Ipswich - Rushmere - Ipswich - Rushmere - Ipswich - Nacton - Ipswich.
50.75km
*1 Point*

*Running Total 35 Points 
Target 54*


----------



## Saluki (9 Dec 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point
07/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1219342247 - Horncastle to Lincoln by road then back by trail to Horncastle. Raining. 2 points
08/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1221534046 - Horncastle 18 mile loop then up to High Toynton, Mareham & Home. 1 point
15/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1232111504 - Horncastle - Norwich. 100.1 miles. 4 points, I believe  (was actually 109.82 but GPS glitched)
29/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1252249100 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Boston - Con - Woodhall Spa - Mareham - Home. 2 points

*NOVEMBER*
18/11/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1280696680 - Horncastle - Bardney for cake - Horncastle 50km 1 point

*DECEMBER*
03/12/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1300663209 - Horncastle-Sibsey-New York-Tumby-Horncastle 59km 1 point
09/12/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1307968054 - Horncastle to Bardney by road and back by the Rail Trail and Viking Trail. 1 point.


57 points


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 160
Points in all challenges 229


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 160
Points in all challenges 229


----------



## Domus (9 Dec 2017)

Jan 26. Radcliffe, Bolton, Horwich Chorley then back through Cowling and Rivington. 36.34 miles 1 point.
Feb 24 Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Horwich, Adlington to Frederick's Ice Cream, return along A6 to Bolton then Little Lever 35.45 miles 1 point
March 1 Radcliffe, Horwich, Chorley then back via Rivington and Chorley Old Road to Bolton and home. 38.9 miles 1 Point
March 4 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 34.79 miles 1Point
March 8 Grange, Flookborough, Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Meethop and back to Grange. 32.1 miles. 1 point
March 10 Grange to Arnside via Levens and return by same route. 34.2 soggy miles 1 point
March 15 Radcliffe, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home via Bolton 41.73 miles 1 point
March 25 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hollingworth Lake, Rochdale and back home via Bury 52.4 Miles 2 Points
April 2 Radcliffe, Edenfield, Dunnockshaw, Burnley, Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cragg Vale, Hollingworth Lake back home via Bury and Bolton 62.9 Miles or 101.2 kms 3 well earned points
April 13 Grange, Crosthwaite ride again, bloomin' cold and windy. 31.6 miles deserve much more than 1 measly point!
April 22 Hilly ride in Tuscany 31.1 miles 1 point
April 23 The Gran Fondo Firenze 57.41 miles 2 points
April 24 A slightly less hilly ride in Tuscany 31.26 miles 1 point
May 15 Lakes and Dales Loop day one 36.71 VERY wet miles 1 point
May 17 Lakes and Dales Loop day three 38.88 miles 1 point
May 18 Lakes and Dales Loop day four 39.46 miles 1 point
May 19 Lakes and Dales Loop day five 33.37 miles 1 point
May 23 Visit to mum's in Chorley via Rivington etc 36.9 miles 1 point
June 13 Mum's again as above 36.84 1 point
July 6 Mum's again but via dentist this time 38.3 miles 1 point
July 16 Evans Manchester ride. 31.6 miles 1 point
August 5 Radcliffe, Bury, Rawtenstall, Helmshore up and over Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home. 32.04 miles 1 point
August 8 Mum's again in the drizzle. 36.88 miles 1 point
August 16 Grange, Bowland Bridge, Staveley, Kendal and back to Grange 38.5 miles 1 point
September 1 Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale and home 45.44 miles 1 point
September 7 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Haslingden over Holcombe Hill, into Bolton and home 32.04 miles 1 point
October 6 Mum's again same old route 38.05 miles 1 point
November 19 Radcliffe to Frederick's Ice Cream shop and back 32.07 miles 1 point
December 9 Grange-Arnside-Grange 34.2 very cold miles 1 point
Total 33points


----------



## steverob (9 Dec 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*November:* 4 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd December: 36.9 miles *- home, Quainton, Wooton Underwood, Oakley, Chilton, Upper Winchendon, Eythrope, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1299132012 - 1 point
*9th December: 33.7 miles *- home, Stoke Mandeville, Bishopstone, Eythrope, Pitchcott, Whitchurch, Cublington, Wingrave, Puttenham, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1308095232 - 1 point

*Total so far: 82 points*


----------



## Osprey (9 Dec 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786
*16th Sept. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1187040877
*23rd Sept.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403

*8th Oct*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220362254
*20th Oct*. 62 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, AmmanValley, Black Mountains, Swansea Valley, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*28th Oct.* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1250289888

*4th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage Rhosilli & return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1261234242
*8th Nov.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1267057335
*19th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1281655390
*26th Nov. *31 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1291171191

*3rd Dec*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1300597214
*9th Dec*. 33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1308185743

Total points to date. 69


----------



## Bazzer (10 Dec 2017)

January - October 76 points
November
5th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point.

December
3rd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 58kms 1 point.
10th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Woolston, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Croft, home. 51kms 1 point

Running total 79 points


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2017)

@Bazzer I'm impressed that you were out yesterday! What were the roads like?


----------



## Renmurew (10 Dec 2017)

1st Jan morning cycle - 50 KM - circuit round home https://www.strava.com/activities/817700444 - 1 point
4th Jan morning cycle - 31.1 mile circuit around Forfar https://www.strava.com/activities/820820027- 1 point
8th Jan lunch cycle - 36.7 miles- Tour d'Angus - Home - Arbroath - Montrose - Brechin - Friockheim - Home https://www.strava.com/activities/825384228/ - 1 point
22 Jan lunch cycle - 32.2 miles around some of the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/840720466 - 1 point

15 Feb morning cycle - 33 miles on the local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/867211530 - 1 point

1 March morning cycle - 31.6 mile loop from Edzel - https://www.strava.com/activities/883786199 - 1 point
5 March morning cycle - 33 miles around Forfar - https://www.strava.com/activities/888764342 - 1 point
25 March morning cycle - 100k Scone Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/914099777 - 3 points

24 April morning cycle - 65 miles Etape Loch Ness - https://www.strava.com/activities/954872502 - 3 points
29 April morning cycle - 43 miles Kinross Sportive- https://www.strava.com/activities/962917605 - 1 point

7 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/975064608 - 1 point
10 May morning cycle - 36 miles Glen Clova Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/979854117 - 1 point
28 May morning cycle - 64 miles Mighty Sconquest Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009993113 - 3 points

3 June morning cycle - 42.5 miles Ochil Hills Sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1019072674 - 1 point
10 June morning cycle - 65.3 miles Glen Isla 100k Audax - https://www.strava.com/activities/1029994540 - 3 points

1 July morning cycle - 33 miles Forfar loop- https://www.strava.com/activities/1062338906/ - 1 point
12 July cycle - 32 miles local roads- https://www.strava.com/activities/1079685148 - 1 point

2 August morning cycle33 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1113682569 - 1 point
6 August morning cycle - 50 mile Pedal for Parkinsons's - https://www.strava.com/activities/1120374919 - 2 points
19 August morning cycle - 40 mile Cateran sportive - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141348983 - 1 point

24 September morning cycle - 34 miles Kirrimuir to Meigleloop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199376432 - 1 point

8 October morning cycle - 31 miles Forfar, Kirrimuir, Lintrathan loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220951252 - 1 point
29 October morning cycle - 31 miles Forfar, Kirrimuir, Alyth loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/1252257141 - 1 point

26 November morning cycle - 31 miles local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/1291338666 - 1 point

10 December morning cycle - 31 miles local roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/1309255209 https://www.strava.com/activities/1309156829 - 1 point



Total 34 points


----------



## Sbudge (10 Dec 2017)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?
3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond
1st August - 54.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1112516637) - Testing new commute then a random NW London wander...very random
8th August - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1123583989) - Head-clearer ride. Edgware, Harrow, Wembley, West Hampstead
15th August - 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1135383647) - Sunny evening detour. Acton to W.Hampstead commute via Radlett
10th September - 77.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1177474374) - Wind, hills and more punctures than tubes (lots). Shortened century ride.
29th October - 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1252072364) - Recovery continues...with a few Chiltern Hills of course
19th November - 103.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1282172322) - Leamington Spa to Princes Risborough, really beautiful ride on a lovely day
9th December - 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1307790953) - Flat and frosty fifty. Out to Thame and back, dodging the ice.

<2017 Challenge complete>
(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------



## Bazzer (10 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> @Bazzer I'm impressed that you were out yesterday! What were the roads like?



It was today. I left the house at 6.45, anticipating snow from around 8 ish, (according to the weather sites I checked), so I reckoned unless the snow fall was really heavy, a 2 - 2 1/2 hour ride, (chose to ride _sans_ breakfast), would see me home safely and not too damp. As it happened, snow started to fall a little before 8, but apart from stinging my eyes, it wasn't a problem and it either stopped, or I cycled out of it on the road from the toll bridge to Woolston.
The roads were generally OK. I was expecting ice, but it was a side road through Culcheth (Lodge Drive), on the way out, where I first saw the twinkle of ice and it was a wake up call! The main roads were ice free after that, but as I approached the new junction at Mere on the former A556 and I would normally have gone on to Knutsford and Tatton Park, I had second thoughts about the road surface through the park and the dip and short climb after Rostherne. So I went along the old A556 up to The Swan. I think it was a good call, although the road up to The Swan was icy. (The cycle way had too much ice and snow). 
The road from The Swan to High Legh was the next concern, but provided I rode in the middle of the road .
I thought the road surface on the toll bridge road might have been testing, but apart from a huge puddle near the caravan park, the surface was fine.


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2017)

Bazzer said:


> It was today. I left the house at 6.45, anticipating snow from around 8 ish, (according to the weather sites I checked), so I reckoned unless the snow fall was really heavy, a 2 - 2 1/2 hour ride, (chose to ride _sans_ breakfast), would see me home safely and not too damp. As it happened, snow started to fall a little before 8, but apart from stinging my eyes, it wasn't a problem and it either stopped, or I cycled out of it on the road from the toll bridge to Woolston.
> The roads were generally OK. I was expecting ice, but it was a side road through Culcheth (Lodge Drive), on the way out, where I first saw the twinkle of ice and it was a wake up call! The main roads were ice free after that, but as I approached the new junction at Mere on the former A556 and I would normally have gone on to Knutsford and Tatton Park, I had second thoughts about the road surface through the park and the dip and short climb after Rostherne. So I went along the old A556 up to The Swan. I think it was a good call, although the road up to The Swan was icy. (The cycle way had too much ice and snow).
> The road from The Swan to High Legh was the next concern, but provided I rode in the middle of the road .
> I thought the road surface on the toll bridge road might have been testing, but apart from a huge puddle near the caravan park, the surface was fine.


Well done! We didn't have any club rides today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Dec 2017)

What happened to GinaC?

She used to do some really hefty mileages and I've not seen her post in here for a while.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What happened to GinaC?
> 
> She used to do some really hefty mileages and I've not seen her post in here for a while.


Don't know she didn't even finish the challenge last year missed December despite loads of previous rides


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What happened to GinaC?
> 
> She used to do some really hefty mileages and I've not seen her post in here for a while.



I think she was training for some big event, her Strava uploads seemed to grind to a halt after that.


----------



## Osprey (17 Dec 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786
*16th Sept. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1187040877
*23rd Sept.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403

*8th Oct*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220362254
*20th Oct*. 62 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, AmmanValley, Black Mountains, Swansea Valley, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*28th Oct.* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1250289888

*4th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage Rhosilli & return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1261234242
*8th Nov.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1267057335
*19th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1281655390
*26th Nov. *31 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1291171191

*3rd Dec*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1300597214
*9th Dec*. 33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1308185743
*16th Dec. *37 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly and returm. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1315810332

Total points to date. 70


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles 1point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 161
Points in all challenges 230


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Dec 2017)

Points from January to June - 15

8th July 2017 - 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1073601222 - 1 point
13th July 2017 - 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093150875 - 1 point
14th July 2017 - 54 km Tunbridge Wells, Frant, Mayfield, Heathfield, Golden Cross, Glynde and Rodmell - 1 point
16th July 2017 - 72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093145459 - 1 point
17th July 2017 - 66 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093142063 - 1 point
20th July 2017 - 105 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093132518 - 3 points
23rd July 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1097408622 - 1 point
13th August 2017 - 12 miles to Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1131995457, tandem club ride around Suffolkhttps://www.strava.com/activities/1131997694 (41 miles) and 12 miles home from Shenfield station https://www.strava.com/activities/1132001737Total of 65 miles - 3 points
27th August 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1155248303 - 1 point
10th September 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1177179865 - 1 point
24th September 2017 - 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199352184 - 2 points
22nd October 2017 - 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923055 - 2 points
29th October 2017 - 55 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1251992531 - 1 point
26th November 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1291835279/segments/31935663373 - 1 point
17th December 2017 - 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1317286076 https://www.strava.com/activities/1317287550 - 1 point

Total: 36 points


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2017)

22nd Jan 2017: 50 km - Todmorden, A646 to junction with Bacup Rd, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Brittania, Whitworth, Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

24th Jan 2017: 51 km - Todmorden, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58 to Ripponden, Triangle, Mill Bank, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 ... Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

27th Feb 2017: 51 km - Tod station for Metro (for its cryptic crossword) then ... A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley. U-turned and back through Tod and on to Littleborough. U-turned again and went home to drop bike kit off and pick up lock and rucksack, then to Lidl to do my shopping. Rode home afterwards. 1 point.

15th Mar 2017: 56 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point

5th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley ... [Was going to head down Midgley Rd to 'royd but it is still closed for repairs to damage caused by Boxing Day 2015 floods, so ...] Naylor Ln to A646, 'royd, Cragg Vale, turned left and rode to Craggies cafe for lunch, then back to Turvin Rd and climbed to Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook. Road closure for water main replacement but (just) managed to get by carrying bike. A6033 to Walsden, Tod and round the block. 1 point.

15th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Mankinholes (roadworks on climb, but sneaked through), Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Cat Ln, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Robinwood, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

20th Apr 2017: 53 km - Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

28th Apr 2017: 51 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Craggies cafe, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

6th May 2017: 56 km - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Midgley Rd, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln. Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes. A646, Tod. 1 point.

9th May 2017: 54 km - [Singlespeed bike] Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, A6033, Walsden, Tod, up to Cliviger Gorge traffic lights, then u-turned and headed for home. 1 point.

11th May 2017: 85 km (53 miles) Tod, A646 to Rose Grove (Burnley), Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and home by same route we came out on in the morning. 2 points.

25th May 2017: 56 km (35 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby Ln, Sowerby, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

26th June 2017: 58 km (36 miles) Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Road, A58 towards Ripponden, steep road to tops, Walk Mill, Cottonstones, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

8th July 2017: 81 km (50 miles) Main ride 49 miles: Tod, Littleborough, Saddleworth, Marsden, Scammonden, Booth Wood, Hubberton Green, 'royd, A646 home. 1 mile short so got the singlespeed bike out and did that to the supermarket and back. 2 points.

13th July 2017: 71 km (44 miles). Tod, HB, Oxenhope, Scar Top, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Wycoller (cafe), Trawden, Coldwell, Haggate, Worthorne, Southward Bottom, A646, Tod. 1 point.

16th July 2017: 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Southward Bottom, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

20th July 2017: 51 km (32 miles).Tod, Heb, Br., Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby Lane, Shield Hall Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Craggies (cafe), Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Tod: 1 point.

17th August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). (Day #4 of Bay Way holiday) - Grange-over-Sands, Levens, (roadworks so diversion and had to do extra stint on A6) Milnthorpe, Sandside, Storth, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Carnforth. 1 point.

22nd August 2017: 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod. 1 point.

19th September 2017: 54 km (34 miles). Tod, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, BE, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Vale, 'royd, CVC, HB, Hept. Rd, Lee Wood, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

14th October 2017: 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Road, Lumbutts, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, Hebden Bridge, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road, Tod, circuit of the park to add extra distance to get 50 kms in.

8th November 2017: 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Cornholme, Pudsey/Shore Rd, Kebs Rd, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Mereclough, Overtown, Walk Mill, A646, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Tod station, home.

18th December 2017: 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights in Burnley, u-turn and back to Tod, A646 to Hebden Bridge turning circle, back to Tod, A6033 to Summit, u-turn and back to Tod. Round the block a couple of times then home.

Points for rides of 50-99 km so far this year: 24*****.
Points for rides of 100+ km so far this year (listed in metric century a month challenge): 77***.
Points target for year: 100+
Total points for year so far (up to & incl. 18th December ride): 101***.

NB I have decided to count points for ALL rides of 50+ km that I do this year here, including those rides of 100+ km that I post in the metric century a month challenge instead of here. (*** I had made a huge error in adding up my points in earlier posts in this thread and have not corrected them but they are correct from now on. Next year's target will be whatever I manage by the end of this year, plus 5.)


----------



## Ice2911 (18 Dec 2017)

Well I’ve made it already planning to do the 100km challenge next year. It’s amazing how this challenge makes me do a few extra miles. An eventful Winterton loop with the two Steve’s. frontbmech issues, hip issues from a fall, and cramp. One for each of us yet we still enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Dec 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> planning to do the 100km challenge next year



Go for it 



Ice2911 said:


> It’s amazing how this challenge makes me do a few extra miles.



It sure does


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

*8th January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Thorpe-Home. 56.8km. Riding Time 2:11:43, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1165ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*17th January 2017*

Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Eton-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Home.69.4km. Riding time 2:49:54. Average Speed 15.2mph. Elevation Gain 863ft. Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*18th February 2017*
Home-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home.53.1km. Riding time 2:02:08. Average Speed 16.2mph. Elevation Gain 1,234ft. Maximum Speed 28mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*25th March 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-WGP-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobham-Stonehills-Home.60km. Riding time 2:17:17. Average Speed 16.3mph. Elevation Gain 1,447ft. Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*24th April 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Hom.52.8km. Riding Time 2:07:46, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1214ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th May 2017*
Home-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Egham-Home. 64.9km. Riding Time 2:30:01, Average Speed 16.1mph, Elevation Gain 1617ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*5th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Windsor Great Park loops-Home.50.9km. Riding Time 1:55:56, Average Speed 16.4mph, Elevation Gain 1050ft, Maximum Speed 29.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*16th June 2017*
Windsor Great Park loops.50.7km. Riding Time 2:48:32, Average Speed 11.2mph, Elevation Gain 1496ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. ICE Trice Q. 1 point.

*18th June 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Kingston-Sunbury-Staines-Laleham-Home. 59.7km. Riding Time 2:09:18, Average Speed 17.2mph, Elevation Gain 299ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*July 2017*
Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home.57.9km. Riding Time 2:39:24, Average Speed 15.9mph, Elevation Gain 1512ft, Maximum Speed 29.8mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*4th August 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Chobham-Home.57.9km. Riding Time 2:07:01, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1332ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd September 2017*

Home-Lyne-Windsor Great Park-Home.54.2km. Riding Time 2:13:39, Average Speed 15.1mph, Elevation Gain 1854ft, Maximum Speed 30.9mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*29th October 2017*
Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-Chobham-Chertsey-Home. 67.9km. Riding Time 2:35:13, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1539ft, Maximum Speed 31.5mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th November 2017*

Home-Weybridge-Cobham-Ockham-Ripley-Home.55.5km. Riding Time 2:07:15, Average Speed 16.3mph, Elevation Gain 1132ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*19th December 2017*
Home-Walton-Byfleet-Foxhills-Home.51.7km. Riding Time 2:05:44, Average Speed 15.3mph, Elevation Gain 607ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## al3xsh (20 Dec 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*
*August - 7 points*
*September - 13 points*
*October - 5 points*
*November - 5 points

December

3rd December - 34.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Abney - Eyam - Chesterfield

*19th December - 50.5 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Bradwell - Ashford - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*Total = 75 points*


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2017)

*January
11th - 32 miles,* 1 point - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*14th - 43 miles, *1 point - started at Aust, Chepstow, St Braivels, Coleford, Monmouth, Trelleck, Chepstow, Aust

*February
4th - 32 miles,* 1 point - Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury
*7th - 32 miles, *1 point - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (<-- that's the Strava link, more details here)
*13th - 56 miles, 2 points *- Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Leighterton, Luckington, Acton Turville, Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton, Chipping Sodbury, Rangeworthy
*16th - 35 miles, 1 point - *Wotton, Leighterton, Sopworth, HawkesburyUpton, Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar
*24th - 34 miles, 1 point -* Wotton, Chavenage, Tetbury, Brokenborough, Sherston, Sopworth, Dunkirk, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*March
2nd - 33 miles, 1 point *- lazy flat metric half, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury - a few PRs on Strava but likely due to a following wind!
*9th - 32 miles, 1 point *- Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton (quite a few PRs, including on one of the hills ) Strava 
*13th - 67 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, clockwise

*April
10th - 32 miles, 1 point *- Cromhall, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Breadstone, Stinchcombe, Damery
*14th - 54 miles, 2 points *- Hay on Wye, Crickhowell, Brecon, Hay - ride report here
*16th - 37 miles, 1 point *- Hay on Wye, east for a bit, north across the River, looping back, report with the 14th ride
*30th - 34 miles, 1 point *- All Stretton, Bridges, Craven Arms, All Stretton - ride report here

*May
25th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood.

*June
2nd - 31.3 miles,* 1 point (just squeezing in over the target distance!) - as May ride.
*15th - 32.2 miles*, 1 point - Wotton Hill, A46 to Horton, Waitrose, back up Horton Hill, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood

*July
9th - 31.6 miles*, 1 point - Wotton, Dursley, Selsey, Nympsfield, Wotton
*17th - 32 miles*, 1 point - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Newby Bridge, High Newton, Lindale, Meathop, Levens
*25th - 33 miles*, 1 point - Tytherington, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe
*31st - 32 miles*, 1 point - Damery, Stone, Rockhampton, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Kingswood

*August
5th - 39.7 miles*, 1 point - Aberystwyth, Ystwyth trail, various unpronounceable villages, Devil's Bridge, Aberystwyth. Details here, incl. some pics.
*15th - 67.5 miles, 3 points *- Severn Loop, anticlockwise
*22nd - 100.5 miles, 4 points *- Avon Cycleway, plus a bit extra to make the century Relive
*26th - 39.5 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Crook, Windermere Ferry, Haverthwaite, Cartmel, Grange, Meathop, Levens

*September
19th - 32.8 miles, 1 point* - Tytherington, ThoDernbury, Oldbury, Berkely, Purton, Stinchcombe

*October
20th - 31.9 miles, 1 point* - Levens, Arnside, Carnforth, Burton-in-Kendal, Holme, Milnthorpe, Levens

*November
12th - 33 miles, 1 point* - Kingswood, Hawkesbury Upton, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Wotton

*December
21st - 31.2 miles, 1 point* - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Lattridge, Yate, Chipping Sodbury, Hillesley, Kingswood
*
Running total - 37 points*


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way 

Running total in this challenge 162
Points in all challenges 231


----------



## al3xsh (23 Dec 2017)

*January - 6 points*
*February - 3 points*
*March - 3 points*
*April - 5 points*
*May - 9 points*
*June - 8 points*
*July - 8 points*
*August - 7 points*
*September - 13 points*
*October - 5 points*
*November - 5 points

December

3rd December - 34.5 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Abney - Eyam - Chesterfield

*19th December - 50.5 miles - 2 points*
Chesterfield - Hathersage - Castleton - Bradwell - Ashford - Bakewell - Chesterfield

*22nd December - 33.6 miles - 1 point*
Chesterfield - Cromford - Grangemill - Beeley - Chesterfield

*Total = 76 points*


----------



## gavgav (23 Dec 2017)

7th January (52.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Felton Butler-Kinton-Knockin Heath-Dovaston-Kinnerley-Argoed-Cross Lanes-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-MontfordBridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

28th January (51.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

5th February (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Oaks-Habberley-Cothercott-Wilderley-Picklescott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th February (69.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-High Hatton-Ellerdine Heath-Osbaston-High Ercall-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th March (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

2nd April (53.4 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

11th April (102.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Edgerley-Kimberley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Colemere-English Frankton-Loppington-Noneley-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

3 points

29th April (64.5 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Tabor-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

6th May (52.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

3rd June (52.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

8th July (50.9 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (54.4 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

6th August (72.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbett-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-Booley-Stanton upon Home Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

12th August (71.0 km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Dolfrwynog-Glasdir Isaf-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point 

28th August (100.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Wem-Noneley-Loppington-English Frankton-Whitemere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Maesbrook-Pentre-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3 points 

2nd September (54.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Leebotwood-Woolstaston-High Park-Pole Bank-THE LONGMYND SUMMIT-Church Stretton-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

19th September (53.1km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

1st October (59.8km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Forge-Norton-Wroxeter-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Jackfield-Broseley-Benthall-Wyke-Sheinton-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

14th October (70.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Coed Y Brenin-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

24th November (50.9km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd December (53.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Royal Hill-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Nox-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

Running total = 25 Points


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way 
Dec 23rd 55 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Shackerstone,Polesworth ,Dordon ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 164
Points in all challenges 233


----------



## Saluki (23 Dec 2017)

*January*
24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
*February*
10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
*March*
10/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/894781157 = 1 point
30/03/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/920989173 = 1 point
*April*
10/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/931935672 = 1 point
13/.4/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/940462170 = 1 point
18/04/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/947600761 = 1 point. Tarka Trail, Meeth - Braunton in the sun
*May*
08/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/976534284 = 1 point. Camel Trail, for the last time properly
18/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/993931784 = 1 point Horncastle - Bardney - Horncastle (quick twiddle at the end to make up distance)
21/05/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/999289178 = 2 points, 50 miles  Horncastle, round Conningsby, Woodhall Spa and back to Horncastle eventually.
28/5/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1009970800 = 1 point There is no map as my Garmin only half recorded it. I had the mileage and time but no other details
*June*
02/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1018021993 = 1 point. Horncastle to Tumby Woodside, Horncastle the scenic route
04/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1021389181 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall Castle, Woodhall Spa, Southrey, Horncastle
09/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1028526022 = 2 points (50 miles). Horncastle to Langrick (pretty route) back to Stixwould then Horncastle
14/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1036945612 = 1 point. Horncastle - Tattershall - Kirby on Bain - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Horncastle
16/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1039951715 = 2 points (50 miles) Horncastle - Lincoln- back to Bardney - Mareham - Home
19/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1044159235 = 1 point. Skegness to home following my possessed Garmin. Stupid thing
22/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1049615381 =1 point. Horncastle - Langrick Bridge - Antons Gowt - Conningsby
30/06/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1061027070 = 1 point. Horncastle, bimbled off to Conningsby, Tattershall, home.
*
July*
01/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1062873862 = 1 point. Horncastle, Tattershall, Dam Busters Memorial, Kirkby by Bain, home
06/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1070991121 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Horncastle up the trail then back home
07/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1072199385 = 1 point. Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Tattershall, Woodhall, High Toynton, Home
20/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1093527898 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney lock via the river trail, Wooders, home
23/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1097683841 = 2 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, Sibsey Mill, Horncastle. 51 miles
27/07/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1102981392 = 1 point. Horncastle, Bardney, Trail to Wooders, Horncastle on the Spa Trail then home

*August*
06/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1120743805 = 2 points. Horncastle, Lincoln, Bardney, Southrey, Horncastle
11/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1128348798 = 1 point. Horncastle, Langrick Bridge, Tattershall, Wooders, home. Bit dull
13/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1131775002 - Horncastle to Sibsey then round the block. Had to get back with the car.
Ditto....... https://www.strava.com/activities/1132057888 = 1 point (2 x 20 milers) Horncastle, Stixwould, Wooders, Horncastle
20/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1143268497 +3 points. Horncastle, Wooders, Boston, seaside, Sibsey, quick loop, Sibsey 101km
22/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1146326958 = 1 point. Horncastle, Wooders, Bardney, Wooders, Horncastle. New Bike Club 50km
Still 22nd: https://www.strava.com/activities/1146804986 - 20 mile route to make 50 for the day, so another point to add 
27/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1155709838 = 1 point. Colney-Wymondham-Norwich-Bawburgh-Melton-Hethersett-Colney. 50km
28/18/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1156774320 = 1 point Horncastle local roads, then out to Tumby and back again. 35 miles
29/08/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1158275794 = 1 point Horncastle, Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Southray, Woodhall Spa, Horncastle. 51km

*SEPTEMBER*
01/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1163880392 = 1 point. Norwich to Reepham on Marriotts Way, back to Norwich. 57.5km
09/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1176227711 - Louth to most of the way to Applebies. Broke a spoke so ......
Ditto https://www.strava.com/activities/1176213911 - Home - Langrick - Tattershall - Woodhall Spa - Home (CX bike) 2 points, 50 miles
16/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1186396712 - Home, Tumby, New York, Coningsby, Tattershall, Woodhall, Home. 1 point (New Bike)
23/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1198304746 - Costessey, Coltishall, Wroxham, Ranworth, Plumstead, Norwich 1 point (New bike)
24/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1199887121 - Horncastle - Wooders - Boston - Sibsey on PeeBee, the new bike. Picked my car up.
30/09/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1208844256 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Horncastle. 1 point

*OCTOBER*
01/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1210799230 - Horncastle - Bardney on Rail Trail, across to Minting, Baumber, Home. 1 point
07/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1219342247 - Horncastle to Lincoln by road then back by trail to Horncastle. Raining. 2 points
08/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1221534046 - Horncastle 18 mile loop then up to High Toynton, Mareham & Home. 1 point
15/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1232111504 - Horncastle - Norwich. 100.1 miles. 4 points, I believe  (was actually 109.82 but GPS glitched)
29/10/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1252249100 - Horncastle - Sibsey - Boston - Con - Woodhall Spa - Mareham - Home. 2 points

*NOVEMBER*
18/11/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1280696680 - Horncastle - Bardney for cake - Horncastle 50km 1 point

*DECEMBER*
03/12/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1300663209 - Horncastle-Sibsey-New York-Tumby-Horncastle 59km 1 point
09/12/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1307968054 - Horncastle to Bardney by road and back by the Rail Trail and Viking Trail. 1 point.
23/12/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/1324334965 - Horncastle - Tattershall - Woodhall - Stixwould - Horncastle - Mareham- Home 1pt


58 points


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2017)

*2017
January
4th January*. 33 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*February
5th February.* 37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
*12th February.* 34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*18th February.* 53 miles. 2 points. SCC ride to Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm near Lower Peover. A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, through Tatton Park, Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then over Carrington Moss to get to Flixton, crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*19th February. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Swinto, walkden, little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and back, then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.
*24th February.* 51 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. Port Salford Greenway cycle path, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Leigh, A580 cycle path to home.

*March
5th March* 39 miles. 1 point. Attempted ( Too wet to continue) Polocini Winter Sprinter with club. Woodford, Alderley Edge, Mobberley, Knutsford, Arley Green, High Legh, Rostherne, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Woodford.
*12th March.* 35 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Birchwood, Partington, Irlam, Eccles, Winton.
*14th March.* 40 miles. 1 point. A580 East Lancs Rd path from Walkden all the way to Haydock plus loops.Then Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury and home on the A580 path again.
*19th March. *34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to The Bowling Green Cafe at Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.
*25th March. *34 miles. 1 point. Winton, Irlam, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton, Roe Green.

*April
2nd April* 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.
*9th April *33 miles. 1 point. First half of the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Astley then home. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Sale, Chorlton, Salfor Quays, Eccles, Monton then onto the Roe Green loopline, then onto the Leigh Guieded Busway path at Ellenbrook as far as Tyldesley, lunch at Astley, home on the East Lancs Rd path then showed someone how to get on the canal path at Worsley, home again.
*17th April *45 miles. 1 point. Testing myself and the new bike on the hills. Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden.
*22nd April *53 miles. 2 points. Solo to Anderton. A 580 to Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, up the A57, then on to the Port Salford Greenway and home.
*23rd April* 32 miles. 1 points. SCC ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Lostock Jn, Horwich, Rivington and similar return.

*May
1st May *108 miles. 4 points. SCC Century Ride. Swinton, Eccles, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, home.
*7th May* 31 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Haigh Hall. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Hindley, pennington Green, Haigh, Aspull, Fourgates, Westhoughton, Little Huton, Walkden.
9th May 32 miles. 1 point. Winton, A57 Cadishead Way to Warburton Bridge, loops around Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley.
*14 th May* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Chelford. Winton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthal, Snelson, Chelford, Lindow End, Mobberley, Morley Green. Ringway, Davenport Green, Wythenshaw, Chorlton, Stretford, Barton, Winton
*21st May* 64 miles. 3 points. SCC ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel green, Winton.
*28th May* 36 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tydlesley, Astley, over the A580 at Leigh, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, over Warburton bridge and loops around Dunham Massey and the back way out past United's training ground to Carrington, Flixton and over Irlam locks to the A57 Cadishead Way, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

*June
4th June* 51 miles. 2 points. SCC ride to Tatton with diversions for roadworks and ships. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Ashley, Altringham, Dunham, Partington. Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*11th June* 54 miles. 2 points. Chorlton Wanderers May ride to Croft. Winton, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford, Urmston, Irlam, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, Worsley, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford, Winton.

*Total 36 points.*

*July
2nd July. *65 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*5th July. *31 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*9th July. *40 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Red House Farm, Dunham via High Legh. Out over Warburton Bridge, back over Barton Bridge.
*12th July. *33 miles. 1 point. Evening ride down the A580 to Haydock then a big loop back through Croft and Culcheth, Glazebrook, then the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam to Peel Green then Port Salford Greenway and home.
*18th July. *41miles. 1 point. Bolton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, White Coppice, Rivington, Horwich, Walkden.
*23rd July. *37 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Astley, Lowton, Irlam, Winton.

*August
10th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, Lands End, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, St. Ives, Carbis Bay, Lelant, Rosevidney, Marazion.
*17th August. *50 miles. 2 points. Cornish peninsular. Marazion, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, Sennon, St. Just, Morvah, Porthmeor, Zennor, Halse Town, Trevarrack, Lelant,Crowlas, Marazion.
*28th August. *37 miles. 1 point. Winchester, Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Mottisfont, Braishfield, King's Somborne, Ashley, Crab Wood.

*September
3rd September. *38 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Haigh Hall. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Hindley Green, Hindley, Aspul, Haigh, Middlebrook, Westhaughton, Over Hulton, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
*10th September. *63 miles. 3 points. Part 1: 42 miles SCC A/B ride to Dunham - my longer route via High Legh. Part 2: 21 miles. Then I added my Stoneclough / Agecroft loop for hills practice.
*17th September. *55 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Edenfield. Swinton Walkden, Westhorton,Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Ramsbottom, Heywood, Prestwich, Swinton.
*24th September. *36 miles. 1 point. Tour de Bolton!!! Smithills, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton, Edgworth, Darwin, Feniscowles, Withnell Fold, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angelzarke, Rivington, Belmont, Smithills.
*26th September. *31 miles. 1 points. Solo to Dunham loop. Out via A57, home through Culcheth and on the A580 path.
*30th September. *42 miles. 1 points. Chocolate Cafe ride, incorporating steam train ride between Rawstenstall to Bury. Eccles, Old Trafford, Manchester, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, (train ride to Bury), Whitefield, Kearsley, Walkden.

*October
1st October. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Great Budworth, Comberbach, Anderton, Comberbach, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Peel Green, Winton.
*9th October. *33 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Lostock Junction, Horwich, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod, Four Gates, Walkden.
*15th October. *70 miles. 3 points. SCC C ride to Rufford. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Haigh, Standish, Rufford, Parbold, Dalton, Upholland, Appley Bridge, Wrightington, Eccleston, Euxton, Chorley, Horwich, Lostock Junction, Westhaughton, Walkden.
*25th October. *38 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Irlam, Winton.
*29th October. *35 miles. 1 point. SCC A ride to Dunham. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.

*November
5th November. *66 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Jodrell Bank. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Knutsford, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*19th November. *58 miles. 2 points. SCC B ride to Lymm. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, Dunham, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton, Walkden.
*25th November. *45 miles. 1 point. SCC social ride through Lymm, High Legh and Dunham.

*December
3rd December. *62.5 miles. 3 points. SCC B ride to Severn Sisters. Swinton, Astley, Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Arley Green, Plumley, Lower Peover, Ollerton, Knutsford, Rostherne, High Legh, Dunham, Flixton, Irlam, Winton.
*23rd December. *41.5 miles. 1 point. SCC Social ride to Kenyan Hall Farm plus little detours to deliver Christmas cards. Walkden, Astley, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Irlam, Ellenbrook, Boothstown.

*Total for the year 76 points.

*


----------



## StuartG (23 Dec 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham
*September*
9th: 35.01 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Aire-sur-la-Lys (Northern France MiniTour)
12th: 45.15 miles: 1 point: Compeigne to Beauvais (Northern France MiniTour)
13th: 53.88 miles: 2 points: Beauvais-Rouen (Northern France MiniTour)
15th: 56.34 miles:2 points: Le Treport-Montreuil (Northern France MiniTour)
*October*
10th: 58.21 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Knole Park-Godden Green-Bolney Hill-Sydenham
24th: 50.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Denbies-Box Hill- Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
31st: 50.58 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Tatsfield-Downe-High Elms-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham
*November*
7th: 50.54 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Redhill Aerodrome-Copthorne-Godstone-Sydenham
28th: 57.61 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Bletchingley-Copthorne-Turners Hill-Horne-Whyteleafe-Sydenham
*December*
23rd: 50.84 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Woodmansterne-Ashtead-Coulsdon-Catford-Sydenham

Total: 71 points


----------



## steverob (23 Dec 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*November:* 4 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd December: 36.9 miles *- home, Quainton, Wooton Underwood, Oakley, Chilton, Upper Winchendon, Eythrope, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1299132012 - 1 point
*9th December: 33.7 miles *- home, Stoke Mandeville, Bishopstone, Eythrope, Pitchcott, Whitchurch, Cublington, Wingrave, Puttenham, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1308095232 - 1 point
*23rd December: 64.74 miles *- home, Dinton, Chearsley, Dorton, loop of Brill Hill, Piddington, Launton, Fringford, Finmere, Preston Bissett, Calvert, Granborough, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1324313812 - 3 points

*Total so far: 85 points*


----------



## Bazzer (23 Dec 2017)

January - October 76 points
November
5th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point.

December
3rd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 58kms 1 point.
10th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Woolston, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Croft, home. 51kms 1 point
23rd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point

Running total 80 points


----------



## Osprey (23 Dec 2017)

*Jan 2nd*. 51 miles Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Kidwelly, Ferryside and return.
2 points Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474
*Jan 7th*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Swansea bay, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*Jan 14th*. 33 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689
*Jan 21st* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/839196097
*Jan 28th*. 34 miles Llanmorlais Llanridian, Ferry Hill, Cefn Bryn, Cillibion common, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne valley, Llanridian.
1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/846978785

*Feb 5th*. 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/856330578
*Feb 8th*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cross Hands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Gorseinon, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*Feb 25th*. 33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1, and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/879262759

*Mar 4th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowert.on, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/887696027
*Mar 11th*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/896249044
*Mar 18th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/904663975
*Mar 24th*. 68 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Swansea Valley, Abercraf, and return. 3 points Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587

*Apr 8th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Parkmill, Bishopston, Blackpill, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix De Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/932682608
*Apr 14th* 34 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Croix de Fer
https://www.strava.com/activities/941641566
*Apr 22nd*. 63 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, BrynAmman, Black mountain, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 3 points. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*Apr 29th*. 36 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn x2. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/962735308

*May 6th*. 35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/973063798*
13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) 3 points Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) 3 points. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*28th May. *Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point 35 miles. Van Nic. https://www.strava.com/activities/1009270939

*June 2nd. *35 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Cefn Bryn, Burry Green, Llanmorlais. 1 point*. *Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1018609030
*June 10th.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian. Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhossili, Cefn Bryn, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1 point Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1029601195
*18th June. *63 miles. Ferryside, Carmarthen, Pontyates loop. 3points. Van Nich. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827

*1st July. *33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. 1 point. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1062025066
*8th July*. 38 miles. Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontyates, Pontardulais. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1073016184
*22nd July*. 64 miles. Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl return. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709

*12th Aug*. 32 miles Gowerton, Mumbles, Caswell, Fairwood Common, Llanridian. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1129276641
*19th Aug*. 33 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Port eynon, Cefn Bryn, Fairwood Common, Croix de fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1140901039
*24th Aug*. 64 Miles. Llanelli, Crosshands, Ammanford, Trap, Black mountains. Ammanford, Pontardulais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062

*2nd Sept. *37 miles. Llanridian, Llanmadoc, Scurlage, Rhosilli, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1164112837
*9th Sept*. 32 miles. Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1175472786
*16th Sept. *32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1187040877
*23rd Sept.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403

*8th Oct*. 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1220362254
*20th Oct*. 62 miles. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, AmmanValley, Black Mountains, Swansea Valley, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*28th Oct.* 37 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Pontardulais, Gowerton. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1250289888

*4th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage Rhosilli & return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1261234242
*8th Nov.* 64 miles. Llanmorlas, Llanelli, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return.Croix de Fer https://www.strava.com/activities/1267057335
*19th Nov.* 32 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1281655390
*26th Nov. *31 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1291171191

*3rd Dec*. 70 miles. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1300597214
*9th Dec*. 33 miles. Llanmadoc, Porteynon, Cefn Bryn loop. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1308185743
*16th Dec. *37 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly and returm. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1315810332
*23rd Dec. *31 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood common, Bishopston, Caswell, Mumbles, Clyne Valley. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1324091893

Total points to date. 71


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Dec 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911
September 9th - 55.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1175112560

October 1st - 64.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1209825769
October 13th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1228397999

Nov 5th - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1262004613
Nov 26th - 58.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1291030485

Dec 3rd - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1300487869
Dec 24th - 72.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1325374629

35 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way 
Dec 23rd 55 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Shackerstone,Polesworth ,Dordon ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 166
Points in all challenges 235


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way 
Dec 23rd 55 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Shackerstone,Polesworth ,Dordon ,Market Bosworth ,Desford,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 25th 32.8 miles 1point
St Bernards 50 km loop 

Running total in this challenge 167
Points in all challenges 236


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Dec 2017)

Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170

Feb 12th - 50.7 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/863620149
Feb 26th - 64 km - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/880148739

Mar 12th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/897326238
Mar 19th - 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/905841796
Mar 25th - 63.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/913508149
Mar 26th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/915405322

Apr 2nd - 52.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/924725611
Apr 9th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/934271926
Apr 30th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/964070795

May 7th - 65.6 km https://www.strava.com/activities/974678815
May 21st - 51.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/998137454

June 11th - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1030871006
June 18th - 53.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1041973915

July 6th - 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1070929723
July 13th - 50.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1081964292
July 20th - 50.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1093365606
July 29th - 71.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1106719269
July 31st - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1110990523

August 1st 50.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1112694242
August 3rd - 50.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1115875090
August 4th - 53.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1117312282
August 10th - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127182560#kudos
August 11th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1127954034#kudos
August 12th - 57.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1129253013
August 28th - 55.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1156197237 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1156197237

September 6th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1171143911
September 9th - 55.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1175112560

October 1st - 64.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1209825769
October 13th - 51.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1228397999

Nov 5th - 73 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1262004613
Nov 26th - 58.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1291030485

Dec 3rd - 52.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1300487869
Dec 24th - 72.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1325374629
Dec 26th - 53.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1327666101



36 points


----------



## The Bystander (26 Dec 2017)

January: 3 rides 3 points
February: 2 rides 2 points
March: 3 rides 3 points
April: 4 rides 4 points
May: 5 rides 5 points
June: 4 rides 4 points
July : 2 rides 2 points
August : 4 rides 4 points
September : 4 rides 5 points
October : 5 rides 6 points
November : 3 rides 4 points

December :
3rd *57.4km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, home
26th *52.1km* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Old, home

Total 44 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way 
Dec 23rd 55 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Shackerstone,Polesworth ,Dordon ,Market Bosworth ,Desford,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 25th 32.8 miles 1point
St Bernards 50 km loop 
Dec 26th 32 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 168
Points in all challenges 237


----------



## steverob (26 Dec 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*November:* 4 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd December: 36.9 miles *- home, Quainton, Wooton Underwood, Oakley, Chilton, Upper Winchendon, Eythrope, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1299132012 - 1 point
*9th December: 33.7 miles *- home, Stoke Mandeville, Bishopstone, Eythrope, Pitchcott, Whitchurch, Cublington, Wingrave, Puttenham, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1308095232 - 1 point
*23rd December: 64.74 miles *- home, Dinton, Chearsley, Dorton, loop of Brill Hill, Piddington, Launton, Fringford, Finmere, Preston Bissett, Calvert, Granborough, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1324313812 - 3 points
*26th December: 54.07 miles *- home, Wendover, Chartridge, Chesham, Bovingdon, Chandler's Cross, Hunton Bridge, Kings Langley, Hemel Hempstead, Water End, Frithsden, Berkhamsted, Tring, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1327905334 - 2 points

*Total so far: 87 points*


----------



## Bazzer (27 Dec 2017)

January - October 76 points
November
5th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point.

December
3rd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 58kms 1 point.
10th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Woolston, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Croft, home. 51kms 1 point
23rd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point
27th Croft, Woolston, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.5kms 1 point 

Running total 81 points


----------



## tallliman (28 Dec 2017)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725

13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
25th August: 54.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1151131196
26th August: 61 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1152963942 (in 2-3 rides...should've done the extra!)
29th August: 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1157995938
31st August: 57.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1161317142

1st September 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1163070453
10th September 63.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
12th September 31.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1180736177
14th September 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1183935197
16th September 66.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
30th September 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1208439736

8th October 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1220632878
10th October 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1224193572
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
22nd October 50.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241697425
29th October 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1252031125

11th November 108 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1271203627
18th November 68 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1280534856
20th November 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1283368664
25th November 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1289834074

2nd December 112.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1299243287
8th December 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1306693946
24th December 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1325631028

Total 147 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way 
Dec 23rd 55 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Shackerstone,Polesworth ,Dordon ,Market Bosworth ,Desford,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 25th 32.8 miles 1point
St Bernards 50 km loop 
Dec 26th 32 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 28th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 171
Points in all challenges 240


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way 
Dec 23rd 55 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Shackerstone,Polesworth ,Dordon ,Market Bosworth ,Desford,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 25th 32.8 miles 1point
St Bernards 50 km loop 
Dec 26th 32 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 28th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 171
Points in all challenges 240


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2017)

Hey, @13 rider - you have done very well without having to count your rides TWICE!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

Cheers @colin yes I had a big year


----------



## iandg (28 Dec 2017)

*2017

January
8 Jan:* (53km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283 1 point
*21 Jan *(75.6km) Westside Loop: Stornoway - Barvas - Callanish - Leurbost - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454 1 point

*February
5 Feb *(51.1km) Achmor - Leurbost - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462 1 point
*19 Feb *(52.3km) Stornoway - Achmor - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818 1 point
*24 Feb *(101km) Stornoway - Ravenspoint - Callanish - Breascleate - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035 3 points

*March
12 March *(52.7km) Leubost - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleate loop https://www.strava.com/activities/896942987 1 point
*23 March *(165.2km) Stornoway - Crossbost -Carnish (Ardroil) - Valtos/Reef loop - Callanish - Barvas - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565 4 points

*April
22 April *(198 km) Dirty Reiver, Gravel Grind Event, Kielder Forest https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128 4 points

*May
20 May *(63.3 km) Carloway - Callanish - Acha Mor loop https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658 1 point
*25 May *(65.3 km) Stornoway-Leurbost-Crossbost-Stornoway-Pentland Rd-Acha Mor-Leurbost-Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1005464164 1 point

*June
02 June *(75.4km) Westside Loop (cafe stop at Callanish, accidentally pressed the wrong buttons on GPS, 2 tracks) 1- https://www.strava.com/activities/10178191762-https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268 1 point

*July
05 July *(118.2km) Stornoway -Tarbert - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1068819607 2 Points

*August
06 August *(50.3km) Achmore - Ranish loop + town https://www.strava.com/activities/1119661650 1Point
*09 August *(51.6km) Hebridean CC Club Ride: Breascleit - Callanish - Achmore loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1125713539 1 Point

*September
30 September *(50.3km) Gravel Grind Stornoway Castle Grounds https://www.strava.com/activities/1208242725 1 Point

*October
29 October *(51.5km) Stornoway - Achmore - Callanish - Breascleit - Stornoway (48x21 fixed) https://www.strava.com/activities/1251648738 1 Point

*November
29 November *(53.1km) Stornoway - Breascleate - Callanish - Achmor - Stornoway https://www.strava.com/activities/1295479301 1 Point
*
December
28 December *(65.2km) A859 out and back (Stornoway - Aribruach straight) https://www.strava.com/activities/1330360228 1 Point
*
27 Points*


----------



## Bazzer (30 Dec 2017)

January - October 76 points
November
5th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point.

December
3rd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 58kms 1 point.
10th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Woolston, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Croft, home. 51kms 1 point
23rd Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Moston, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 55kms 1 point
27th Croft, Woolston, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Antrobus, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.5kms 1 point
30th Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Penketh, Burtonwood, Newton le Willows, Haydock, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home 51 kms 1 point

Running total 82 points


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way 
Dec 23rd 55 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Shackerstone,Polesworth ,Dordon ,Market Bosworth ,Desford,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 25th 32.8 miles 1point
St Bernards 50 km loop 
Dec 26th 32 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 28th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 30th 70.1 miles 3 points
Anstey Breedon ,Bretby ,Swadlincote ,No Man's Heath ,Ibstock ,Desford ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 174
Points in all challenges 243


----------



## Eribiste (30 Dec 2017)

Well, I know I have failed in my attempt at this year's challenge, having flunked November due to illness. Nevertheless, I felt honour bound to have one last effort. 
I just about managed it, but being the first ride for more than a month, boy it was hard going. Must build some bike fitness for next year!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1333365667


----------



## steverob (30 Dec 2017)

*January:* 4 qualifying rides, 7 points
*February: *3 qualifying rides, 5 points
*March:* 5 qualifying rides, 8 points
*April: *6 qualifying rides, 9 points
*May:* 1 qualifying ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 qualifying rides, 2 points
*July:* 5 qualifying rides, 10 points
*August:* 4 qualifying rides, 9 points
*September: *5 qualifying rides, 9 points
*October:* 5 qualifying rides, 12 points
*November:* 4 qualifying rides, 8 points
*2nd December: 36.9 miles *- home, Quainton, Wooton Underwood, Oakley, Chilton, Upper Winchendon, Eythrope, Stone, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1299132012 - 1 point
*9th December: 33.7 miles *- home, Stoke Mandeville, Bishopstone, Eythrope, Pitchcott, Whitchurch, Cublington, Wingrave, Puttenham, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1308095232 - 1 point
*23rd December: 64.74 miles *- home, Dinton, Chearsley, Dorton, loop of Brill Hill, Piddington, Launton, Fringford, Finmere, Preston Bissett, Calvert, Granborough, Berryfields, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1324313812 - 3 points
*26th December: 54.07 miles *- home, Wendover, Chartridge, Chesham, Bovingdon, Chandler's Cross, Hunton Bridge, Kings Langley, Hemel Hempstead, Water End, Frithsden, Berkhamsted, Tring, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1327905334 - 2 points
*30th December: 34.63 miles *- home, Berryfields, North Marston, Granborough, Hoggeston, Stewkley, Wing, Mentmore, Long Marston, Aston Clinton, home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1333209973 - 1 point

* Final Total: 88 points *(10 more than last year)


----------



## StuartG (30 Dec 2017)

*January*
10th: 51.06 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Otford-Botley-Sydenham
*February*
5th: 54.74 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Chartwell-Godstone-Sydenham
21st: 51.04 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Horne-Merstham-Croydon-Beckenham loop-Sydenham
28th: 51.82 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Marden Park-Ide Hill-Four Elms-Godstone-Sydenham
*March*
7th: 50.36 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Box Hill- Walton-on-the-Hill-Sydenham
14th: 50.69 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Copthorne-Outwood-Merstham-Sydenham
21st: 50.30 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Polhill-Botley-Beckenham-Sydenham
28th: 51.25 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Brockham-Buckland-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham
*April*
11th: 50.48 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Leatherhead-Ashtead-Banstead-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
13th: 50.55 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Purley-Carshalton-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park- Wandle Trail-Croydon-Sydenham
*May*
1st: 60.15 miles: 2 points: Dunkerque-Les Attaques-Calais-St Omer (Tour de Bullecourt)
2nd: 54.42 miles: 2 points: St Omer-Vimy Ridge-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
3rd: 55.41 miles: 2 points: Arras-Bullecourt-Thiepval-Arras (Tour de Bullecourt)
4th: 49.70 miles: 1 point: Arras-Roubaix (Tour de Bullecourt)
5th: 48.28 miles: 1 point: Roubaix-(battlefields)-Ypres-Popperinge (Tour de Bullecourt)
6th: 33.80 miles: 1 point: Popperinge-Dunkerque Port (Tour de Bullecourt)
9th: 50.78 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-High Elms-Botley Hill-Bromley-Sydenham
16th: 52.63 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Crowhurst-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham
23rd: 51.93 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*June*
13th: 52.02 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Merstham-Sydenham
20th: 51.83 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Godstone-Horne Golf Club-Nutfield-Merstham-Sydenham
*July*
2nd: 37.14 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Ostend (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
3rd: 48.90 miles: 1 point: Ostend-Ghent (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
7th: 59.59 miles: 2 points: Maastricht-Eindhoven (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
8th: 45.71 miles: 1 point: Eindhoven-Breda (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
9th: 58.55 miles: 2 points: Breda-Hook of Holland (FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour)
18th: 38.37 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Warlingham-Biggin Hill-Tatsfield-Sydenham
*August*
15th: 51.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Westerham-Linfield-Godstone-Sydenham
22nd: 59.97 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Ockham-Box Hill-Sydenham
29th: 53.27 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Pilgrims Way-Botley-Sydenham
*September*
9th: 35.01 miles: 1 point: Dunkirk-Aire-sur-la-Lys (Northern France MiniTour)
12th: 45.15 miles: 1 point: Compeigne to Beauvais (Northern France MiniTour)
13th: 53.88 miles: 2 points: Beauvais-Rouen (Northern France MiniTour)
15th: 56.34 miles:2 points: Le Treport-Montreuil (Northern France MiniTour)
*October*
10th: 58.21 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Knole Park-Godden Green-Bolney Hill-Sydenham
24th: 50.11 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Denbies-Box Hill- Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham
31st: 50.58 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Tatsfield-Downe-High Elms-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham
*November*
7th: 50.54 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Redhill Aerodrome-Copthorne-Godstone-Sydenham
28th: 57.61 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Bletchingley-Copthorne-Turners Hill-Horne-Whyteleafe-Sydenham
*December*
23rd: 50.84 miles: 2 points: Sydenham-Woodmansterne-Ashtead-Coulsdon-Catford-Sydenham
30th: 32.22 miles: 1 point: Sydenham-Old Coulsdon-Bletchingly-Godstone-Whyteleafe-Caterham-Reedham (lots of muddy off-road)

Total: 72 points


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Dec 2017)

My one and only December ride to complete the challenge. Some comments in the Chatzone.

31/12/2017 https://www.strava.com/activities/1334322546 50.9km.

98 points for the year.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2017)

Dec 3rd 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cadeby ,Hinckley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Sapcote ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 7th 33.1 miles 1 point
Normal 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey and Quorn and back
Dec 9th 58.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Polesworth ,Newton Regis ,Odestone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Dec 17th 42.9 miles1 point
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Long Whatton ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 22nd 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop but in reverse the harder way
Dec 23rd 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Shackerstone,Polesworth ,Dordon ,Market Bosworth ,Desford,Anstey
Dec 24th 50.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Nice pies cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 25th 32.8 miles 1point
St Bernards 50 km loop
Dec 26th 32 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 28th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Keyworth ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 30th 70.1 miles 3 points
Anstey Breedon ,Bretby ,Swadlincote ,No Man's Heath ,Ibstock ,Desford ,Anstey
And finally
Dec 31st 53.5 miles 2 points 
Anstey, Barrow ,Wartnaby ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Quorn ,Anstey

Running total in this challenge 176
Points in all challenges 245


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2018)

4th January: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/821068944
8th Jan: 101.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
21st January: 50 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/839176430
22nd January, 33.8miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/840709431
29th January, 52.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/846829348

4th Feb: 65.3 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
11th Feb: 32 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/862393424
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829

4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
19th March: 40 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/906231843
21st March: 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/909093933
24th March: 31.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/912186530
25th March: 53 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/913677290

1st April: 103 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
6th April: 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/930632084
12th April: 54 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/938917849
15th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/943070198
16th April: 67.6 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
18th April: 58 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/947365320
28th April: 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/961675848

1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
18th May: 32.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/993703025
29th May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795

10th June: 125 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
15th June: 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1038097405
17th June 53.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1040707509
21st June 33.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1046917766

1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725

13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
25th August: 54.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1151131196
26th August: 61 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1152963942 (in 2-3 rides...should've done the extra!)
29th August: 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1157995938
31st August: 57.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1161317142

1st September 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1163070453
10th September 63.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
12th September 31.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1180736177
14th September 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1183935197
16th September 66.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
30th September 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1208439736

8th October 51 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1220632878
10th October 32 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1224193572
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
22nd October 50.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1241697425
29th October 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1252031125

11th November 108 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1271203627
18th November 68 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1280534856
20th November 31.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1283368664
25th November 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1289834074

2nd December 112.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1299243287
8th December 31.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1306693946
24th December 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1325631028
30th December 62.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1333249953


Total 150 points


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jan 2018)

2nd January - 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/818895956) - Hills, black ice and a bit of a bump...starting with flair!
17th January - 61.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/834997768) - Chilly West London meander
22nd January - 53.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/840597412) - Icy/dicey ride. Kop Hill, Wiggans Lane, Smalldean Lane, Dunsmore West climbs
25th February - 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/879222825) - Very windy ride with Steve. If they were both my bikes do I get double points?
3rd March - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/886188911) - Wet, windy and mucky. Got back looking like I came last in a CX race!
26th March - 52.4lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/915867832) - Sneaky fifty, midges galore along the River Lee but a nice ride.
28th March - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/918298916) - Sometimes you just need to take the long way home.
30th March - 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/920853350) - Pure cyclotherapy ride, BP was getting me down. Slow but nice.
27th April - 50.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/960090698) - Thames-side meander, nice gentle ride down to Greenwich (and back)
29th April - 65.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/962780960) - Getting reacquainted with my local Chiltern hills
21st May - 93.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/998713071) - Wendover/Amersham/..hills.../Amersham/Wendover
27th May - 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1007794598) - Wendover/Chennies/Wendover ...Windy 50!
29th May - 82.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1011252082) - Crong/Cobblers/Whiteleaf/Wardrobe/Wigans/Smalldean/Dunsmore
26th June - 56.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1055482090) - Acton to West Hampstead commute ...via Potters Bar!!
3rd July - 55.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1066030250) - Pretty much the same again only slightly quicker
19th July - 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1091771793) - Acton to West Hampstead commute...via Bushy and Richmond
1st August - 54.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1112516637) - Testing new commute then a random NW London wander...very random
8th August - 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1123583989) - Head-clearer ride. Edgware, Harrow, Wembley, West Hampstead
15th August - 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1135383647) - Sunny evening detour. Acton to W.Hampstead commute via Radlett
10th September - 77.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1177474374) - Wind, hills and more punctures than tubes (lots). Shortened century ride.
29th October - 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1252072364) - Recovery continues...with a few Chiltern Hills of course
19th November - 103.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1282172322) - Leamington Spa to Princes Risborough, really beautiful ride on a lovely day
9th December - 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1307790953) - Flat and frosty fifty. Out to Thame and back, dodging the ice.
24th December - 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1325711705) - A Christmas hill and a personal record (at the time)

< 2017 Challenge complete>
(btw, I'm not putting points totals on here this year as I'm posting 100km+ rides in the other challenge thread)


----------

